# CMM *Melody foaled a palomino pinto colt on 3/12/14*



## lexischase

Hi Everyone!

I am brand new to the mini horse world and just rescued my first. She is a dun mini mare about 3 or 4 years old, I have only had her a week! Anyways I was told that she was turned out with either a pinto shetland or a pinto miniature, possibly both at different times. I have asked a bunch of questions and they like to continue to tell me that they know nothing. I have no idea when she was exposed or for how long. So if she is pregnant I am assuming not very far along, but again I really have no clue. I did buy the wee foal checker, but haven't been able to catch her going yet. I am having my vet come out beginning of next week and until then thought it would be fun to hear thoughts on her photos. She does not at all like me touching her stomach, but that could be a sign of not a lot of handling. She is a dear little mare and I would love to see what she will produce if in fact in foal. I think this forum is wonderful along with all the great people and feedback! The photos are not the best, she hated that I was poking a camera under her! I will try to get better ones! Any input at all is greatly appreciated!


----------



## cassie

Hi and welcome






glad that you have joined us here, what a pretty little mare you have very sweet.

hmmm these little mini mares have been doing a good job at confusing us this year, well every year actually lol.

do you know if she has had any foals before? being so young I would hope not, but the edema in front of her udder is very interesting...

when was she out with the stallions?

the other lovely ladies will come on here and give you more advice, she is gorgeous, and a puzzle for sure





Cassie


----------



## AnnaC

Hi and welcome to the Nutty Materity Unit - do you have a name as we cant keep calling you Lexischase?

You have a pretty little girl there and she could be in foal, judging by those milk glands. A lot of mare's 'glands' fill quite a long while before they get close to foaling or to actually forming an udder. Of course a lot of mares also have enlarged milk glands when they are over weight (mine do!), but as your little girl doesn't appear to be carrying any excess weight, I would say that her glands may well be the early sign that she is in foal.

Can you give us a few more datails about her daily 'programme' - time out, time in (if you do have her stalled at all) and her diet. Also can I just say, did I see the legs of a big horse in one of your pictures? Be very careful about mixing mini horses with big horses, one kick from a big horse can really cause damage to a mini, even fatal damage - even if they get on well, an accidental kick from a buck while racing around playing CAN happen.

Looking forward to more details of your sweet girl, and again welcome here and welcome to the wonderful world of mini horses.


----------



## Wings

It's possible but tricky to say either way at this stage of development. Additionally some tests may give incorrect results if used at the wrong time so make sure whatever test you have isn't a time sensitive one





Are you sure she's a dun? Not seeing any charateristics in those body shots but love that star and stripe on her face! Very nice


----------



## Eagle

Hi and welcome to the wonderful world of minis



Your little girl is very cute



As Anna has advised try to get her out of the paddock with your big horse ESPECIALLY as she could be preggo. I enlarged the first pic and she looks very suspicious and then those pics of her enema, I would say that she needs a close eye on her. She looks very young, much closer to 3 than 4



Can you take some pics of her from the side down at her level with her standing square, one from standing behind her and one of her head just cos she is so cute



then you can take the same pics in a week and we can compare to see how/if she is growing.

Welcome again





Renee from Italy


----------



## lexischase

Hi Again! Your are all so welcoming, its amazing! You can all call me Lexi! Cassie I am not positive if she has had a foal in the past, I really know nothing about her. I have another mini friend who is from Florida, and she thinks Summer has had a foal before by the looks of the photos. Anna she has a stall connected to a paddock at the quarantine barn and can go in and out as she pleases. I do not have much say at the quarantine barn unfortunately, I know she is fed a grassy hay. I would love suggestions on what to feed her before I consult my vet after the tests are all done.



Yes your right that is a horse in the photo.... Another arrived at the qt barn so they threw him in with Summer, I was devastated. I immediately requested that he be moved in with the other quarter horse, and if he is not moved this morning I am going to have to have my vet call and make the request.

Summer does have a dorsal stripe, just can't see it in these photos! If she is not a dun would she be considered a palomino?

Renee I completely agree on her being closer to if not 3 years old! If you had to guess how far along could she be looking the way she is? She has a belly underneath but she is not round or bulging out on her sides. Its killing me to not know!





Thank you Diane! I am from Massachusetts, just outside of Boston. I am currently a college student, but ponies and horses are a huge part of my everyday life! I have a morgan gelding named Patrick, when I bought him he was a saddle seat show horse (english pleasure). I have since made him a hunt seat horse, he is the love of my life! I just rescued an off the track thoroughbred mare 3 months ago, her barn name is Pippa! She has a great pedigree, and the best personality! Just about 5 weeks ago I rescued a 1 and a half year old un-halter broke colt, his name is Monaco. He is absolutely lovely, but we still have a lot of work to do! The latest is of course little miss Summer, who has only been here a little over a week now! I also have 2 yorkies and a german shepherd who live at home with me! Theres a lot more to tell but I don't want to bore all of you ladies.

I would love to know about each of you! Since hopefully I will be on here a lot with updates and learning all there is to about the mini world! Crossing my fingers theres a baby in there!

Again, thank you all very much!

-Lexi


----------



## lexischase

Well I am very happy to have all you ladies! Your all a huge help, and it is greatly appreciated! I have a short video clip of Summer, but exactly sure how to upload it. In the mean time I'll share my other ponies!

First 2 photos are of my Patrick! He is a once in a lifetime, I have no idea what I would ever do without him! He just turned 16 but he will forever act like a 4 year old!

The second headshot, and the field shot is my very first mare. She just turned 5! Her jockey club name is Thoughitwuzaboy but we call her Pippa. She is my very first rescue, and a very special girl! She was going to ship to slaughter because she was on the broker lot almost a month. She always seems to amaze me!

The big gray is my yearling - 2 year old. (not sure his exact age) I named him Monaco after a woman I met on Chincoteague Island. She is someone very special to me, and showed love and compassion to a complete stranger. When I met her she was fighting cancer, and she still is. Monaco has a huge red/brown heart on his bum, I don't believe its at all a coincidence! Monaco was wild and lived in a herd when I got him just 5 weeks ago. He has come along way, and still has a very long way to go. But I am happy the journey is ours to take together! He is an awesome toddler and I enjoy every second I'm with him!

Summer is actually my little sisters first horse! She sold all of her old american girl doll toys and had lemonade stands with one of her friends to raise the money to save Summer. My little sister is a complete mini me, and comes to each and every barn with me! The rescues I have been apart of in the past few months have been amazing! I network each week to get horses new homes, and have taken 4. Twizzler is a mare I helped a friend get and now she has an amazing home as well! Along with Monaco came 7 others that I got here! All were wild!

I kind of rambled for a bit, but love sharing my stories! I also love hearing all of your wonderful stories!

Love being apart of this "nutty nursery" already!


----------



## lexischase

Not exactly sure if this will work... But here is a short clip of summer!

Summer in the paddock.mov


----------



## AnnaC

Oh thank you for the pictures Lexi - they are all beautiful horses and very very lucky to have found you.





I cant wait to see more pictures of Monaco when you have given him some of your special care and attention, bless him - and that is a wonderful story too.

I cant get the file on Summer to open, but just wanted to say that I really hope she is in foal for you. I agree with Renee in that she looks like a real youngster in the pictures posted so far, so even if she was 4 I dont think she will have had a foal before, certainly not if she is only three - but your vet should be able to age her for you. I wouldn't worry too much about the correct food for her until you get an answer from your vet's tests, after that we can help advise on a diet for her if she is indeed in foal. Just make sure she has plenty of access to sensible grazing, good quality hay and clean water, and she will be fine for a few weeks.

If she is in foal, then I dont think she is near foaling - maybe as far away as three months, so plenty of time to plan for things, but this could mean that you will have a young foal going into the winter months? But no need to worry about that yet! Where do you keep your other horses - just wondered why Summer was at a quarentine centre and not with your other furkids? I think it was brilliant of your little sister to do all that to raise the money to save Summer - give her a big hug from all of us please and say thank you!!

As Diane said, please read through the other threads here - and join in with the comments - and feel free to ask any questions that pop into your mind, your question might well bring forth a discussion from which we can all learn something new. But above all we are all here to share experiences, to make friends and to have fun while we wait for our mares to foal - sometimes it is a very long wait too LOL!!


----------



## Wings

Now there's a nice little dun stripe



She might even be hiding some leg barring under those white legs, lovely!

Agree with Anna, if she is you've got time on your hands so hopefully she'll give you some more concrete signs one way or the other before then.

My threads the Marlanoc foal thread, I've got 7 foals due this season and we've all got a lot of rambling to do before then


----------



## lexischase

Hi Ladies!

Cant believe I didn't think of this sooner... Ac4h took 2 videos of Summer one was on May 21 and here is the link



Let me know what you all think of her size compared to now! I will also make a youtube account tonight and upload my short clip of her trotting and whinnying in the paddock!


----------



## Wings

Can't say I think much of how she was being handled, but I think she has that soft "I will try" type nature and she seems to have a clean stride. Would love to see her moving loose without anyone on her head! I'm also guessing those markings could be hinting at splash, the clean 'stepped in paint' look of the stockings is way but that face looks so much like my Fantasy minus the blue eyes! I like her look



I think you've found yourself a pretty little mare!

Belly size I don't think she is all that different and if she has had a foal before that could have something to do with the edema in front of her udder


----------



## lexischase

Anna forgot to answer your question earlier! Summer is in quarantine because she came from a rescue, and in case she comes down with something we don't want all the others to get it. She gets to move with all my others next week





Here is the short clip I took of Summer!




Thanks so much Wings! What should I call you? I really like this little girl, she needs a lot of work, but it will be worth it!


----------



## Wings

Wings or Bree is fine, I answer to both of them





I do like her! Do you have any plans for her?


----------



## lexischase

She is definitely round underneath, just not round all around! Her shots from the back of the tail don't show anything sticking out, I am really hoping for a baby! She is very pretty and has a fancy trot! Cant see it from the video cause she's trotting towards us. I love her little face and she does have a pretty neck, the fancier the better for me since I have always had high stepping, hot morgans! She definitely has the look at me attitude and no doubt about it, she knows she's cute! We call her the princess pony! Unless I get any leads on her possibly being registered I was told I could probably hardship her? Not 100% sure how all that works since I have only ever just done the transfer of ownership on all my others. I would love to show minis! Wish it could be her, but most likely not since she is not registered. Plus I have no clue how she would be in the halter ring or even how she's put together, I am very new to the whole mini world!

I am calling my vet tomorrow morning... Any suggestions on what I should do? Ultrasound? Blood work? Wait? Would love to know what you all would do if she was yours!


----------



## Wings

I'll let someone more in the know on American registries answer that part. You could always try her in harness as well





The last mare I needed a "yes or no" answer for I did a blood test, but I knew within a month or two of her due date so we knew what test to use.


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with Bree - I also wish that people handling these ponies could be a little more sympathetic! But little Summer does have that sweet "I'll try to please you" look, bless her. I think you have got yourself a very nice little girl!





Regarding the quarentine, I did think that was the reason - very sensible of you, one can never be too careful. As for finding out something about her past - someone (was it Mary?) suggested checking with the vet who did her last coggins test could be the first step to looking into her past, so maybe this could be the way to go, veterinary records can very useful!

My red dun stallion goes more or less as light in body colour as Summer during the summer months and nearly as light in his mane and tail, although his dun 'stripe' is a little darker and he has no white markings. But I was looking at her legs and the darker area above her socks, could this mean that there is another colour hidden within her genes? I'm useless with colours, but I'm sure someone else will help.

But no matter what colour she is - all I can say is that she is a lovely mare and I think you are going to have great fun with her in the future!


----------



## lexischase

Thank you all very much for complimenting little Summer! This morning I took a bunch of new photos... They are not the best since I took them on my phone, but I think she all of a sudden looks larger... So does my mom and sister! Its probably just me though! I also finally caught her peeing but the wee foal checker came out negative. The test I have is only good for 120 days being pregnant up until day 300. Is there a possibility she is under 120 days with her size? I highly doubt she could be over 300 days and not be larger. I will be very disappointed if she really isn't pregnant. I will just continue to



!

The photo of her drinking makes me really think theres something in there! The last photo she just wanted to say hi to all of the Aunties!

Anyways let me all know what you think of her size in the photos!


----------



## AnnaC

Well I think your prayers might just be answered!! She does look as though she is 'bigger' in the right places. But I still dont think that she will be producing for a while yet - mind you maiden mares fool most of us most of the time. LOL!!

Take some more pics in a week's time or when you get her home - best to leave a little while between pics at this stage, as it is then easier to see if her shape has changed at all, rather than with daily pictures.

And say Hi to her from us Aunties!


----------



## Eagle

I agree with Anna, as I think her shape is suspicious, wait a week and then we will compare pics. Remember that she is very young and any stallion could have covered her big or small so if she ends up empty it is probably for the best. Mini mares are well known for having all sorts of problems foaling and with maidens the risk is even higher, add on top you don't know how heavy bond the possible stallion is. If she does turn out preggo you will need to find a good vet as close as possible who is going to be able to get there as soon as she goes into labour wether it's day or night just in case. If she turns out empty then you and your sister can just enjoy her, maybe do some shows and give her time to mature and enjoy some peace and love. Lets just wait and see for





Tell her Aunty Renee form Italy says HI


----------



## kay56649

Yes she does look a little preggo but like everyone else is saying there is no way of truly knowing until the end!! She is so cute though I love her little blaze!!

I guess I should join the bunch of Aunties, so tell her hi from Auntie Kayla!!


----------



## cassie

I can't get over how lovely your little girl is! she just has the sweetest little face, and what an amazing blaze she has



I'm hoping she is pregnant and she does look very suspicious, although she reminds me ALOT of my girl, the aunty's will remember the fun I had with "Penny" (I'm not saying your girl isn't pregnant, she just looks very like my girl did)

I bought a wee tester and it tested negative, I thought it was wrong... she even had milk! anyway, turns out she was just fat! but she sure fooled all of us!

here are some pics, for you.

first is your girl, and then my girl in a pretty much same position...





Then my girl again a few weeks later!! there has to be a baby in that tummy right?! wrong LOL Penny just thought she wasn't getting enough attention lol.




considering that your girl is a maiden and she has the edema in front of her udder and she is very lopsided I still think there is a good chance your girl is pregnant, but as Renee has said if she isn't it won't be a bad thing she is soo young, a little growing time and maturing is the best thing for her, she is beautiful and I hope you get to have a healthy little foal. keep us updated


----------



## lexischase

OMG! Cassie that is way too funny! The resemblance is crazy... I actually think Miss Penny looks more pregnant than Summer does! Well Summer is moving over today with my colt at the other qt barn we call "heaven" one of the most beautiful properties I have ever seen! If I could keep my ponies there, I would! Forever! Another rescue mini mare arrives tomorrow! I will post photos and an update of her! All I have right now is a tiny photo of her at the auction with her stickers on her bum. Its only a side view, I don't even know if she has any facial markings!

Will keep you all posted on Summer and the new rescue! Thanks for everything!





-Lex


----------



## Wings

Good luck with the move


----------



## cassie

good luck with the move



and I hope you are going to supply us Auntie's with some lovely photos of them in their new place



sounds so nice!!

keep an eye on Summer still, as there is a good chance she could still be in foal





Can't wait to meet your new addition!


----------



## lexischase

The move went very smoothly, she loaded right on the trailer and popped right off! My Monaco was completely fascinated by her from the next stall over, he was so curios! She was right at home immediately, probably because she now knows were her people. She enjoys having a good run and head toss, is that normal for a pregnant mare? If she even is pregnant... Also her edema has moved back towards her udder... About a whole inch closer maybe more and today it looked as if it was really close to her udder, her udder even seemed slightly larger tonight... Is it normal for that edema to move? I know nothing about this! He stomach also seems lower to all of us... But she isn't huge like Anne who I have been watching, and waiting like the rest of us! I feel like the changes I am seeing aren't normal if she isn't that far along....


----------



## cassie

can you take some more pictures for us please? its probably your night time now so in the morning maybe?

right towards the end generally mares don't move around so much, but up to a month before having Finn Suzie would gallop up and down the paddock (well trying to LOL) a bit hard with her fat tummy, its different for each mare, some will be really wuicet and some will race around like feral heads LOL.


----------



## lexischase

Yes its my night time now! Will definitely get photos tomorrow! Forgot to add... She kept looking back at her stomach tonight... Does that mean anything?


----------



## Wings

Might just be itchy



One of my geldings points at his body when he wants a scratch


----------



## lexischase

Forgot to add the mini coming is not mine.. I just coordinated her purchase and ride to quarantine! Then she will go to a couple of little girls to be loved! I thought you ladies might like to see the pintoloosa rescue mare and her foal! Baby was born in quarantine completely unexpected, and very tiny. Mom was completely un halter broke and had not had proper care or diet, in result foal was very weak. Vet gave a VERY dim outlook for the foal but she is now thriving and 3 weeks old! Photos below are of her first day! I know its not a mini but photos are still fun! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Wings

What a darling!

I'd like to smack her old owners for putting her in that situation!


----------



## cassie

oh my, she is SOOO tiny and sweet! I agree Bree! how people can do that to such beautiful creatures








lovely mumma and baby



thanks for the pics


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a gorgeous girl and such a pretty little filly - glad they both made it and will be placed with a new caring home for the future!


----------



## lexischase

Hi Ladies!

Summer trusts us more and more each day, so today she decided she would really let me stick the camera under her to get clearer shots of her udder. The first photo is very blurry but wanted you to all see how the edema/pouch has moved back. In a couple photos its very clear how close it now is to her udder. What could this mean? Hoping you can all help!

Oh and the last photo she thought she would smile for everyone


----------



## lexischase

How soon after this normally happens would a foal be coming? Roughly? I just feel like she isn't huge so the changes are scaring me!


----------



## Wings

I don't go to action stations until there is at least a bag forming and even then I want a few of the other signs to be happening. Each mare is different but no mare foals with no signs!


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> so just relax and enjoy the ride!


I'm SO going to remind you of that when it's your turn



:rofl


----------



## cassie

she is looking good



normally mares start to bag up 4 weeks before foaling... I say normally and no mare is normal, so as Diane has said don't panic but just keep an eye on her



so hoping she is in foal for you


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just checking to see if we had any more photos...hope all is going well!!


----------



## lexischase

Summer has had a stand-off-ish attitude lately and really doesn't seem to much herself, even though we have only had her 3 weeks. She didn't want me checking anything today but I almost swore I saw a flutter or 2 late last night while she was munching away at her hay. There is a 4 year old stallion at the property she is on so today I locked him up and let her have some much needed time in the grass field! She really enjoyed herself! I took a couple hundred photos! (photography is my thing lol) I will post a few so you can all see! She has the funniest personality ever she can be a little witch but she is so cute its hard to get annoyed. She has a ton of funny long light hair under her head and on her neck but I highly doubt she will like clippers... She is very very fancy and moved so quickly I had a hard time getting good photos. The ones I am posting are definitely not the greatest but it was fun and you can tell! Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Wings

If you have a secure fenceline you could try teasing her, see if she shows to him at any point. Not fool proof as some mares LOVE to flirt even if bubs is about to arrive






Looks like she's enjoying herself!


----------



## AnnaC

She looks great in your pictures, helped of course, by the fact that she is such an attractive mare! And yes, they do so enjoy time out on the grass dont they, quite apart from the fact that the 'greenery' is so good for expectant girls!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Boy she sure is a pretty girl thats for sure...I'd love to have one her color!!

I would certainly tease her with a stallion...just ....to see the reaction. In the photos IMO she doesnt look far enough along....she looks much to healthy fit and very pretty...especially the photo in the flowers. To me she looks drop dead beautiful gorgeous....just how I like to see the weight on my none preggers. If she is indeed pregnant her baby is going to be a doll baby Im sure....taking after his/her momma !! Pregnant or not ....she is a real pretty horse and I would love to see her in my barn



.......Im going to keep on hoping shes preggo for you!!


----------



## lexischase

Thanks so much for the very kind words LittleRibbie (is that what I should call you?



)


----------



## cassie

how is your gorgeous girl going?



any updates???


----------



## lexischase

She is good! Her personality is nothing like any horse I have ever owned. She so wants to be sweet but will randomly pin her ears and give the evil eye. A week or 2 ago she out of no where bit myself and then my sister the following day. That behavior is not at all tolerable and it was corrected and has not happened since. She is a bit much to handle for my sister so I have been leading her to the paddock, she finds it fun to bolt and buck so until that is fixed I will have to lead/correct the small issue. Sometimes she is good about putting the halter on and sometimes she wants nothing to do with it. She is very funny because all she wants to do is be scratched and loved but only on her neck and withers. She is very weird about the right side of her face/neck at times, no clue why. She has a tantrum when you try to slowly rub backwards to her back or belly, she has even kicked out. So funny cause she really is my first "witchy" mare. Today I sat in the stall with her for awhile and she stood right with me. She "groomed" me while I scratched her. I know she doesn't want to be nervous of things cause she is definitely trying! So hard to tell because we have no idea what she knows and doesn't know from the past. She has definitely gained weight, she is much wider. She is huge from behind compared to when she first arrived, she kind of waddles at times. We can't figure out if thats because of good hay and grain or she's pregnant. Waiting to hear back from the vet about doing a blood test... Not sure how accurate it is but its worth the shot. She said she thinks she will be to tiny to palpate or ultrasound, but I am still waiting to hear back.

Personally what would each of you be feeding her if she were your mare? Maybe we are feeding her to much, which is why she is gaining weight? I have only ever maintained ponies and full size horses! Will try and get photos of her tomorrow!


----------



## AnnaC

Thanks for the update, glad to hear she is doing so well. I think that time will help with her confidence and she will get less 'witchy' and more relaxed for you. Feed wise - this will depend upon the availability/quality of any grass and the time she spends outside grazing. If you can give us the details of her daily routine and the food you are already giving her, perhaps we can advise you of any changes needed.


----------



## Wings

Agree with Anna, although any of mine not in work are on grass supplemented with hay and loose supplement as needed. I only add hard feeding in for the work horses and the broodies who are up in the small paddocks to foal.


----------



## AnnaC

Was wondering if we could have some updates on Summer and your other furry friends - perhaps with some new pics?

Hope all is well.


----------



## lexischase

Summer is doing wonderful! She has warmed up so much in such little time. She now whinnies very loudly when we come into the barn



our vet came out yesterday for my colt Monaco and she took a peek at miss Summer and I was very shocked to find out she is in fact around 7 years old close to turning 8! We were told and only thought she was about 3. Our vet also said we could do a blood test but it would run to be about $200.... Not to sure were going to do it because I have heard of people testing it came back negative and 3 days later their mare had a foal. I think I will buy the wee-foal checker again. Summer has definitely gained weight and when we weight taped her she was roughly 298 lbs and she is almost exactly 34 inches tall. She is much rounder! (hard to tell in photos) I took a bunch on my camera and of course cannot find the USB to put them all on here so I can show all of you! I have a couple from my cell phone which are terrible but you get the idea. I am also going to attach a photo of the mini mule AJ, I have never met such a clown! Biggest personality ever. Miss chatting with all of you aunties!


----------



## Wings

She's looking lovely! Still not helping you out much though with that belly, oh well you'll know eventually


----------



## AnnaC

Well I'm glad she's a bit older than you first thought - better for her and her coming baby! I wouldn't bother with a blood test either, she has a while to go yet (if she is in foal) and she's looking good so no need for 'special' feeding until it becomes more obvious that she is carrying - time will give you your answer.





And I just love your mini mule, he's just so cute!!

Thanks for the update - please keep posting them!


----------



## cassie

I just love your mare sooo much! and really happy to find out that she is older then we first thought... much much better





I'm with the others... still can't tell from tummy lol but here's hoping


----------



## lexischase

Finally found the plug to upload all the photos! These are all from August 17th so I will get new ones today and post them tonight! She looks bigger to me, I will let you ladies be the judge!


----------



## cassie

hmmm, definitley lopside in some of those pics...

have you felt any movement at all?

she is keeping us guessing thats for sure! lol


----------



## lexischase

She hates her stomach being touched and I actually tried tonight for a bit but she got agitated... I didn't feel anything, so starting to think she's just fat!


----------



## lexischase

I believe the broker told me that she was separated from the stud in May but they apparently came in together... Never know whats true and whats not with them.


----------



## cassie

Makes it so hard doesn't it!! At least you still have time



I really hope she is in foal or you


----------



## lexischase

Here are photos from Summer this afternoon! We also introduced her to the little stud mule she pinned her ears and went to take a chunk. Today she was a little better but didn't seem to want anything to do with him, so sad cause all he wanted to do was be with her! He is the sweetest thing. Summer is doing great just slowly killing us all because we don't know if she is pregnant or not! I


----------



## lexischase

Ugh that just posted before I was done typing! I am ordering 2 more of the wee foal checkers today to see if we can give it another go! Any input is greatly appreciated! I did get my hand all the way under her belly to where the "edema" is and it felt hard which isn't what I was expecting and when I tried to touch her udder she kicked out several times... I am lucky I can even touch her tummy. Slowly but surely she will get better.


----------



## AnnaC

Great pictures - she looks so well! I think you have two possibilities, one is that she IS in foal but the birth is some way off yet, and the second is that, now we know that she is older than you first thought, she has foaled in the past and what you are seeing now is a brood mare's tummy which has become more obvious as her condition has improved!

But 'something' is happening to her tummy, so lets hope it is a baby that she is cooking in there!


----------



## lexischase

I am really starting to think that she isn't pregnant... Anna if you or anyone had to take a guess by the photos how far along could she be?


----------



## AnnaC

Ha! Ha! That is a leading question - with so many answers!! If she is a maiden mare then she could be anywhere between 7 and 9 months approx IMO (just a wild guess you understand!). If she has had a foal/s before then there is really no telling - maybe halfway plus a bit through her pregnancy?? But how important is it to you to know the answer? Do you have other things you want to do with her - most healthy mares are capable of all sorts of activities whilst pregnant (not jumping though) and she is certainly a healthy looking little lady.





Out of interest have you tried the ring/nail test? In case you dont know, a lot of us do this just for the fun of it. Tie a nail or a ring (wedding) to a thin piece of twine and suspend it over the mare's hips/kidney area. If it starts swinging in a circle, its a filly in there, a straight back and forth along the spine line and its a colt. Staying perfectly still means no foal!! Of course you must make sure this is done inside or when there is no wind blowing. LOL!! Dont know why this works but it has mostly been correct for me.


----------



## cassie

how much are you feeding her? I just know with Penny I thought she was pregnant so I upped her feed, but she was just getting fatter cos I was feeding her more... still hoping she is pregnant for you though!


----------



## lexischase

She is getting a cup of grain in am and pm as well and don't know exact for hay... What would you be giving? This is our first mini and I never know if we are doing things perfectly! lol


----------



## cassie

yep definitley not



so maybe there is a baby in there after all


----------



## lexischase

Anna I have tried the string test! Im not 100% sure it was silver so I am going to try it again! It went in circles and I even made it swing back and forth to see if it was just me and it eventually went back to doing circles on its own. So we will see! Could the hay be making her fat though? I think we are pretty generous on the hay!


----------



## targetsmom

I did not read all the posts but from what I have read and seen, you have a very pretty, maybe pregnant mare. You mentioned Wee Foal tests and I wasn't sure which ones you have. I had very bad luck (as did other forum members) with the Wee Foal 38 tests, but I would think seriously about the Wee Foal 120, which seem to be much more accurate. Assuming that she was bred in the spring, she should be at 120 days very soon. If the test comes back negative, you could wait awhile (get used to it if she IS pregnant LOL!!) and try again. Good luck. You have come to a good place on this board.


----------



## AnnaC

Those are great comparison pics Diane - things are looking hopeful!!


----------



## cassie

yeah brilliant comparisons! she is definitley getting bigger so heres hoping that she is cooking a baby in there!!


----------



## lexischase

Diane wonderful comparison! Thanks so much for doing that





She doesn't like to be caught in her field now LOL and really doesn't like the little mule we introduced her to, oh well! I am now on the hunt for a show mini! Thought I would share with you all, since the past 3 days I have looked through dozens of ads and photos! I have a couple I really like but still not positive who it will be! Still searching in the mean time! I am very excited to have my own mini and it will be wonderful for my sister and Summer as well!

Target I just ordered 3 of the 120 day wee foal, and just got an email that they shipped so will keep you all posted on how that goes as well!


----------



## countrymini

Your mare is so beautiful, I'm hoping she IS in foal lol. Can't wait to see how you go with those testers, I'm thinking of buying some for my mare just to rule pregnancy out (or in lol)


----------



## cassie

YAY for a show mini!!! would you get a mare or gelding?



very exciting times!


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> YAY for a show mini!!! would you get a mare or gelding?
> 
> 
> 
> very exciting times!


Nothing more fun then mini shopping


----------



## lexischase

Oh yes! I would absolutely love to share what I have found with you ladies! Also do you have any suggestions for farms or maybe even a particular horse you know? I really want something under 2 years old, and preferably a 2012 weanling. Would love love input! You can all add me on FB



I am under Lexi Chase... Although sometimes people have a hard time finding me... Why that is I have no clue!


----------



## targetsmom

Hi Lexi-

I think I just sent you a friend request on FB but the best way to contact me is via e-mail at [email protected] I am in CT, just south of West Springfield, MA. I highly recommend a Pinto mini (double or triple registered) so you can come to the Pinto shows in Oneco, CT, not too far away. Well, actually the joke is the shows are 2 hours from anywhere! They are fun, people are friendly and helpful, and it's a great way to get into showing. There are also more AMHA shows in this area.

ETA: I can tell you farms that are great to deal with in this area and farms to stay away from.....


----------



## cassie

ooh good luck!



what great advice Mary





can't wait to see what your able to find!!


----------



## AnnaC

How exciting - cant wait to see the pictures of your final choice!


----------



## lexischase

Hi Everyone! So tonight there was definitely change to Summer's udder... But don't know if its normal or not. I didn't have my camera so the photos are really bad because they were taken with my phone. Wanted to know if it looks like normal change! You can see it looks like there is a slight very small bag the left side in the photos looks larger... Can you all see the tan/pink color they are? Is all of this ok?


----------



## countrymini

Aw I hope this means something's happening for you



How did you go with the preg tests?


----------



## lexischase

Thanks!!! Haven't gotten them in the mail yet... Should be here tomorrow


----------



## AnnaC

It all looks perfectly normal to me - the two separate sides of their udders often 'fill' at a different rate, certainly at the beginning.


----------



## AnnaC

So baby alert for 3 to 4 weeks!!


----------



## lexischase

UGH! She started to pee tonight and when I opened the door and went to try and get some I scared her and she stopped, and acted like a deer in headlights. Poor thing is probably going to be scared of going the bathroom





Anyways udder looks like it went down BUT the "edema" also looks like it is getting smaller... Not sure what that means! But I took a bunch of photos and will share them with you all! Let me know what ya think!!! Do you actually think she could be 3-4 weeks out being this small compared to other mares I have seen?


----------



## countrymini

Hey Lexis, I used the paper towel trick with my mare and it worked really well. I was amazed how much urine you can collect that way lol.


----------



## lexischase

Whats the paper towel trick???

Summers udder was a bit bigger again tonight...


----------



## countrymini

Using paper towels to absorb the urine off the ground and then squeeze it into a container for testing. That way they can finish peeing before you harress them lol. The idea was on the site i bought the test from and a little bit of dirt doesn't affect the result.


----------



## cassie

looking good





haha my mare Penny (the one who is very similar to Summer)



was the worst to collect a sample from LOL I ended up taping one of those first aid pads to her behind and got a sample that way...

looks like it could be the start of something for Summer



very very exciting!!


----------



## AnnaC

Cant wait to hear the results - once you get that elusive sample. LOL!!


----------



## targetsmom

I use the paper towel method too - carry one in my pocket, soak up the urine and squeeze it into a paper cup. I would filter it through a paper towel into another cup but if you let it settle and take off the top you should leave most of the dirt behind anyway. Good luck!


----------



## AnnaC

Any luck with the test yet?


----------



## countrymini

...... hope its a positive


----------



## countrymini

... this suspense is killing me. Altho its a lot cheaper than hiring a thriller


----------



## Snapple

Between Summer and Robin, I find myself on here way more than I should be, checking for updates. Crazy little mares.


----------



## Snapple

Thank you for the welcome Castle. I don't want to hi-jack someone else's thread, but thankfully, there is not much to tell. I don't have any minis of my own *yet*. They are not allowed in my area, as I live in a neighborhood. We are moving this fall though, to a small hobby farm. I do plan on getting a few minis then. I have a ton of animal experience (I used to work in a Zoo), so I am somewhat familiar with basic animal care, and what it takes to care for "exotics". I'm hanging around on the forums here to pick up as much knowledge and as many tips as I can before then. And I check in here at the "Nutty Nursery" for the excitement.  Plus, it can never hurt to know what to do in case of a pregnant mare. I've heard many stories of mares surprising new owners with unexpected foals.


----------



## lexischase

Just want to start off with a warm welcome Snapple!!! Please don't feel like your hi-jacking my thread! We all love to chat on here



and we would love to know more about you! How very exciting you plan on getting minis!!!

Ok so a few days ago I managed to catch Summer peeing and collected in from the dirty floor with a paper towel, there were so many shavings in it I debated on even trying... Anyways I did 2 tests and both came back negative. Re-reading the directions it said collect pee in the morning, LOL of course I did it at night. Oh well! She is getting rounder and unless she is under 120 days pregnant or over the 300 mark then Summer is not pregnant... Will have to get more photos of her today!

Here is the photo of the tests

PS... I am finding it extremely difficult finding the perfect new mini (or 2) to add to the family


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Snapple and welcome to our Nutty Nursery - great to have you join us, but please dont stay as a lurker, do join in with all the chat and fire away with any questions any time you feel like it, and, of course, give us your own thoughts and ideas.





By the way, I'm sure Snapple is not your real name, so what do we call you? Would love to hear about some of the animals you came in contact with at the Zoo as well!

Sorry about the test results - keep trying (mornings!!) and we will keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## lexischase

I have fallen in love with a broodmare... GO FIGURE! Exact opposite of the 2012 foal(s) I have been looking for.....

Anyways here are a few photos of Summer from tonight, excuse the poor quality!


----------



## Wings

Broodmares are easy to love


----------



## Snapple

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.



You can call me Char, I'll go ahead and put it in my signature to make it easy to remember.

I worked mainly in the Birds and Small Animals area, which meant birds (obviously) of all shapes and sizes. Flamingos, owls, parrots, emus, cranes, etc. The small animals included kangaroos, otters, anteaters, prairie dogs, basically anything small and furry that did not fit anywhere else. I also worked with the education animals, which are the animals that are brought out for educational shows around the zoo, and for shows at schools. Those animals were tortoises, snakes, lizards, frogs, hedgehogs, and lots of small, easily handled animals. The other area I worked in was the petting zoo, which was goats, sheep, and pigs. I loved my time there, nothing better than going to work everyday to hang out with animals, and to teach people about those animals.





Broodmares always look so cute and chunky. I think when I get ready to get my minis, I will probably go for a couple of broodmare pals, if I can find them.


----------



## AnnaC

Well from looking at those pictures of Summer, I would say that if she's not in foal then it is very possible that she has had a foal/foals in the past - but would add that if she is indeed in foal, then she has not yet reached the 300 day mark, so keep testing and I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Char, what a fabulous job to look forward too on a daily basis!!


----------



## lexischase

Its like she is gaining weight on air! LOL anyways would anyone want to give me input/advice on a mare I really like? Don't want to post her on here, cause she isn't mine yet but would love help from the Aunties!


----------



## AnnaC

I'd be happy to help too if you need another opinion - my e-mail - [email protected]

Sounds exciting!!


----------



## lexischase

Just sent all the photos to both of you ladies


----------



## cassie

good luck with finding the right mare  I'm sure Diane and Anna will be able to give you great advice


----------



## AnnaC

Mine arrived safely and I have mailed you back - very nice mare!


----------



## AnnaC

Will do Diane - give me a moment!


----------



## lexischase

Diane and Anna, thank you very much for your input! Loved and appreciated both emails





Checked Summer's udder tonight and it was bigger again, not much but definitely something. Picture is terrible because I only had my phone on me, but will get real ones tomorrow!


----------



## AnnaC

Now that's more like it!!


----------



## lexischase

Summer had a bad accident this morning... I have been at the barn all day and just ran home to grab something. Please everyone cross your fingers and pray that she and her maybe baby will be okay


----------



## Snapple

Oh no! Fingers crossed! Let us know if she is ok when you have time!


----------



## countrymini

Will keep her in our prayers x


----------



## lexischase

Alright so I guess I will start from the beginning... Where Summer is currently stabled there are several other horses, but Summer has an indoor stall and has never been near or in contact with any of the other horses. The 2 indoor stalls are actually attached to the house, so whenever your in the home you can literally hear every noise the horses are making (in the indoor stalls). Connecting to both stalls are "in and outs" or like a run in but covered, attached to a little dirt pen. A QH mare lives in the run in, and this morning when the woman who lives there was coming downstairs she hear loud bangs and ran into the barn to find Summer's attached door to the run in ajar. In side the 14x14 run in was the QH mare and Summer. To make a very long story short Summer was very badly beaten up by this mare, she took a kid to the head/face missing her eye by literally a centimeter. The other hoof must have whaled her shoulder because there is a huge hematoma. Her cheek bone and above her eye is some of the largest swelling I have ever seen. Her nose must have been bit because it has cuts and was bleeding. She also had blood coming from inside of her mouth.

Closing the run in is a large metal gate, like the ones to close paddocks and there is a huge indent where Summer must have been thrown up against it. The vet was actually shocked at the size of the lump on Summer's face. We waited awhile for the vet arrive, felt like days. I apologize for all of this to sound like a computer robot is writing it, I still can't wrap my head around everything that has happened today.

Summer cannot eat hay or grain, at first she couldn't even move her jaw. With banamine on board she seems better though. She is going to be getting soaked mushy food 4-5 times a day until she improves.

We had her face/jaw and head X-rayed but won't get the results until tomorrow morning. There is a possibility her skull and or jaw is fractured, but I am thinking its not because she did really try to start to chew as best she could when given her wet food. Forgot to add when she walks she drags her front left because of the kick to her shoulder, and she really only walks sideways as if she is sidestepping.

Even with all of the VERY visible boo boo's she still raised her head and whinnied every time we came around the corner. She is such a love bug now, and its completely painful leaving her. She so just always wants "her" people with her. I am very hopeful, even though I shouldn't be until x-ray results come back tomorrow morning. I will be back at the barn in a couple hours, and she will be checked throughout the night! Thank god someone lives there! We are MORE than lucky that this happened early this morning because if it were during the night, I honestly do not think Summer would still be here. The mare who "attacked" her is very vicious, almost shockingly so.

Just thought I would update you all since I have a quick second on the computer! Please continue to hope & pray there are no brakes! Will be back on tonight!

Thanks everyone xo


----------



## Snapple

Oh wow. Poor Summer. I have my fingers crossed that all of those x-rays come back alright, and that nothing is broken. What a trooper. I'm so sorry she had to go through that, but very glad she is ok. Did they move the mare?


----------



## targetsmom

I am so sorry about poor Summer. Sending prayers.....


----------



## countrymini

Poor little girl, what an awful thing to have happen. Sending hugs x


----------



## JAX

I am so sorry to hear this and she (and you) will be in my thoughts.


----------



## AnnaC

OMG!! How awful. Poor Summer, thank goodness someone was there to rescue her before some fatal damage was done. Sending prayers and healing thoughts.

Please keep us updated and give sweet Summer a gentle hug from me.


----------



## lexischase

X-rays came back and were fuzzy but didn't seem to show any fractures!!! Thank god!

Summer wants out of her stall and she doesn't stop whinnying. Definitely feeling a bit better





It will be a little bit of a road for full recovery face and shoulder wise, but she is such a trooper! If she had it her way I think she would already be running around her field!


----------



## countrymini

So good to hear! Still can't believe it happened, pretty bad thing to happen. Is the other mare still in next to her?


----------



## Wings

Good to hear! Poor little darling




I'll be keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## AnnaC

Good news about the x-rays - now praying for a speedy recovery, bless her.


----------



## lexischase

Thank you girls for being so sweet and supportive!


----------



## lexischase

Summer is doing MUCH better! She is currently happy as a clam





I think I felt a kick or 2 tonight, but could just be me going crazy... LOL

Summer has a little sibling that will be joining her at my barn in just under 2 weeks! A 2012 filly! I only have a handful of photos from the breeder so I am debating on sharing them or not hehe

Cant wait for her to arrive!


----------



## cassie

OMG poor Summer! I only just caught up! I'm so glad that she is on the mend... poor sweet girl!

oh did you put the pic up on FB? she is VERY CUTE!  love her!


----------



## AnnaC

So glad to read that Summer is feeling better - and a new sibling, how exciting!!

Keeping my fingers crossed that the movement you saw is a kick!!


----------



## lexischase

Ok I will share a few photos!

Introducing.....

SMHCs Exclusive x Little Kings Buckeroo Xena

Born April 10, 2012

She doesn't have a name so would LOVE suggestions! Both registered and barn





Her fuzzy shots were just taken 3 days ago, Robin says she has a ton of presence and I cannot wait to meet her! I keep going back and forth on adding another to the load so she has a playmate but my other favorite sold. I am thinking I will hold out and get another when its something I really LOVE like this munchkin!

I know these photos are a tad hard to judge (and I am new to the mini world) but her face is slightly long in her foal photos right?

Cant wait to show photos when she arrives!!!


----------



## AnnaC

What a pretty girl!





She doesn't look too long in the head to me, but even if she's a little longer than the norm (these days) it is no bad thing - leaves a bit more room for developing teeth IMO. If she gets on well with Summer and Summer is willing to have some 'play time' with her, then you probably dont have to think about another companion for her, but the little ones do need to spend a good bit of their time racing and chasing around for their health and development and if Summer IS in foal she may be more reluctant to play as time goes on. Guess you will just have to see how it goes!

How is she related to Summer - sorry but couldn't trawl back through all your posts to find where you had mentioned Summer's parentage.

Once again, many congrats - she is just adorable!!


----------



## lexischase

Summer and the new filly are not related (at least not to my knowledge). I wish we knew Summer's bloodlines! I meant sibling as in little sister cause she's joining the family





Any name ideas?!


----------



## countrymini

Congrats, she is a cutie.


----------



## Wings

She's lovely!

Paddock name I'd go with "Gabriel" or "Gabi" for short as in the tv show 'Xena' Gabriel was her best friend





Show name I'd go with using "Exclusive" and add something else into it.


----------



## triiger5

she looks lovely.

salt and pepper for as reg name and maybe pepper for paddock name


----------



## lexischase

Thanks everyone! Love the name suggestions





Bree I really like "Gabi" I was also thinking along the lines of including Exclusive in her show name! I still have a lot of thinking to do...

She was just weaned 2 days ago and leaves the farm to head to me on the 10th or 11th, and I would really love everyones advice...

I have never had something as young as a weanling, let alone VERY newly weaned. She is not halter broke so that will just ad to all of the stress since I am sure she will be very weary of us! That isn't an issue since I have worked with several wild horses but I want everything to go as smoothly as possible for her!

I know ulcers are likely in weanlings right? Plus she will be leaving all of her playmates when she gets dropped off to me... What should I do for her feed wise? I will also consult my vet but all of you aunties have done this for YEARS and years so would love your help!


----------



## cassie

love the name Gabi!! soo cute! good work Bree!

what has she been on at home? you should slowly wean her onto your food if your going to change it, but probably whatever she is getting now is the best... something like a mare and foal feed as thats good for growing bones...





I'm sure the others will have some good ideas too





she is gorgeous! you have sure snapped up a good one!


----------



## Wings

I'm just awesome that way





If you wanted to use both parents names:

Exclusive Buckeroo Princess

Exclusive Warrior Princess

Exclusive Amazon Princess (ties in if you use Gabi as a paddock name)

If you just wanted to use Exclusive then:

Exclusive Edition

Exclusivly Yours

Exclusive To You

I'll see if I think of anything else!

I find the greatest help for avoiding gut problems in roughage and plenty of it, my weanlings either get lots of grass or lots of hay! It's good to keep the system moving along while everything else is changing. This year I may put them on a preventative supplement just as a precaution. Mine also go back onto the feed they started life on, oats, lucerne and a good mare & foal feed.


----------



## AnnaC

If she has been out at grass most of the time at her breeders, then that is the main thing to continue as any change will only add to the stress her system will be under. Other than that I agree that you need to ask what else she has been eating and to continue with that, then perhaps changing her over slowly to a good quality stud or weanling feed if you are not happy with what she has been receiving.

You say that she will be 'dropped off' at your place? How far will she be travelling? Who will be doing the transporting? As an unhandled baby doing her first journey the transported will hopefully be one who is sympathetic, who will give her a careful journey in comfortable conditions. The first experience of travelling is so important to help avoid problems/worries in the future!

Love the name Gabi by the way!


----------



## jessj

She is a doll! I saw her on the Little Kings site and thought that she was ADORABLE! So glad that someone on the forum got her so we can watch her grow up! I like Exclusive Buckeroo Painting or something like that? Gabi is cute for a barn name too!


----------



## lexischase

I REALLY like the idea of using both Exclusive and Buckeroo in her show name!!! She is traveling from Indiana to Massachusetts. I am very happy that she was weaned just shy of being 6 months since I have been told thats a good age to wean. Thankfully she will be making the entire trip with several other weanlings she has spent her whole life with



I am sure that will help in making things a bit less stressful for all the babes. The transporter is actually the same person I have used for all my rescues I have previously shared. She has handled everything from mares and foals to wild mustangs.

I will contact the breeder regarding what she is currently being fed, and keep it exactly the same until I decide to change it. Would any of you girls add something to prevent ulcers or anything at all after a long haul like this?

Any other barn and show name suggestions? Love everyones ideas!


----------



## kay56649

My mini mare confused me for a long time, and sometimes you can't even tell until like a month before they foal, unless you get an ultrasound to confirm it!



BTW, Welcome!!!!


----------



## targetsmom

If you can, I would suggest that the (adorable by the way) filly be given Ulcergard or Gastrogard FOR the trip. Can you get it to the seller and had them give it prior to shipping and then each day during the trip if more than one day? I would keep her on that for awhile once she arrives too, and play it by ear depending on how stressed she seems. For a weanling, probably 3-4 "ticks" on the dosing syringe will be enough for a daily dose (same for both GG and Ulcergard) so one big horse "dose" will last awhile. Alfalfa of some type would be another idea. I always ask for (and get) enough of the current feed so they can be transferred over to any new feed gradually.


----------



## lexischase

Does Ulcergard come from a vet? How would I know how much to have them give?

Back to Summer for a minute... Just got home from the barn and when I got down on the floor to check underneath Summer, her udder was very different. From behind when you move her tail aside you can see each side and the bag is now hanging and very visible between her legs. I think I sound very dumb the way I am describing this LOL

Best part is I took my camera to take shots of everyone outside on this beautiful day (since we have had rain for a straight week) and I never realized my camera was dead till I took it out at the barn






I don't even want to post the photos from my phone cause they are honestly that bad!

The bag was not firm, but so visibly different especially hanging down in the back between her legs. How far out could she be with these kinds of visible changes?


----------



## lexischase

Ok so finally charged the camera and when I got to the barn OF COURSE her udder had gone down in size...

I took a bunch of photos anyway so mine as well share right?!





Call me crazy but the more I think about it I definitely think Summer might have appy blood. The whites around her eye and underneath where her udder is her skin is definitely mottled. Before she started growing her winter fuzz depending on the light you can sometimes see specks near her flank area. Is this at all possible?

Wish I had my camera yesterday when her udder was about double the size from underneath and behind, I know its normal for it to change sizes but so wish I would have shared photos with everyone!

Her tummy also looks a bit more dropped in person, and you can kind of tell from her behind photo.

In a couple she thought she would stretch and show everyone her pretty head and neck! The last photo is of Summer and "her" kid Laina


----------



## AnnaC

Well I think Summer is cooking you something very nice!!





Will be interested to see the pics of her possible 'spotty bits' too.


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Okay, here's what you do. Take a close up of her muzzle/nose, take a close up of her eyes, and let's see what we can see. How about one of her hooves, so we can see there also?
> 
> Such a pretty girl!


Agree with this! At the moment I don't see anything obviously appie... just her LOVELY minimal splash markings!




(Not that I'm biased, LOL!)


----------



## lexischase

I have been very busy and haven't even gotten good photos lately but took a couple of Summer the other day and she was and has stayed VERY large on one side. She has been breathing heavy on occasion and peeing like a race horse. Other than that she is super happy and moved over to our new horse property today along with the new filly





I will post the couple photos of Summer and then another post with the new filly who I think we are going to call Luna... Not 100% sure though.


----------



## countrymini

Are you coming into winter over there? Shes looking more like a teddie than then last photos I saw lol. Still a pretty girl tho. Hows she going after that accident?


----------



## lexischase

Yes the cold weather arrived last week and today was 75 degrees... The joys of New England!!! She is doing much better, thanks so much for asking





Ok the new filly arrived at 130 am and was a nightmare to catch on the trailer, was expecting this though as she is completely un handled. She is SO much prettier in person than she was in any of the photos from Little King Farm, they so do not do her justice!!! The photos I am going to share are terrible because she is VERY nervous and is just in her new stall. All the foals that came together seem to be not feeling well, I can't for the life of me get her to eat her grain. Loves her hay and she is drinking but wont even attempt to try the grain. My friend noticed tiny yellow like things on her front legs and she said they are bot eggs... I have never seen or had to deal with these...

I wish she wasn't feeling under the weather



I hate seeing a sick baby!

Her color is so cool in person and the photos I got of her before I purchased her didn't even show some of her markings. She has the sweetest face and eyes! Oh and I LOVE her tail





I know I have more to say but in the last couple of days I have had zero sleep... I will come up with a million questions for you all as soon as I post this I'm sure LOL

I cannot wait to get proper photos of this new munchkin


----------



## cassie

cutie baby girl! she is gorgeous!! and soo fluffy!





Summer is looking good





showing some lopsidedness so she may be cooking something yet!


----------



## Wings

Summer's looking good!

Your new girl is a cutie



Do you have a handling plan for her? I've found a lot of the unhandled minis come around fairly quickly, they're such a loving breed!


----------



## Jade10

Summers belly is looking bigger



lets hope theres something in there other than food


----------



## targetsmom

Congrats on getting the new filly and getting them to their new place. Filly is cute!! Glad to hear Summer is doing better. The filly could easily be suffering from ulcers since she is clearly under stress from the move. Not eating grain can be a sign of ulcers, especially when she is eating hay. I would treat her with Ulcergard or even human Omeprozole in the same dosage. Or even Maalox ... something to cut down the acid in her stomach. You can get Ulcergard without a prescription.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she is gorgeous, many congrats on her arrival. Travelling is pretty traumatic for lots of horse, let alone a weaned, unhandled baby, bless her. I agree with the others, give her anything to help soothe her tummy plus some preventitive Ulcerguard. I wouldn't worry too much about her not wanting her grain at the moment - it will be new to her. Keep going with the soft hay (and alfalfa if you are going to try it) and let her just settle in. Another thing - if she has been used to eating grass then it is very important that she continues to have access to it. Changing from moist green grass to just dry matter will upset her system anyway, possibly leading her to get impacted colic, plus this wont be helped if you are going to/have to confine her to her stable for a few days.

I always feel so sorry for the babies - losing their friends, new homes to get used to, new people and a new routine, bless them it's no wonder they get stressed! She's a very lucky girl to have found such a caring owner and such a lovely home with new special friends waiting to make her welcome.

Summer is looking great and that is a very interesting tummy she has there!


----------



## AnnaC

Just wondering how your sweet little girl was doing - hope she is feeling a bit more settled now?


----------



## lexischase

The filly is now name "Rue" and completely loves us now



she can lead and has even come outside with us!! Was an exciting for us and her yesterday!! She thinks scratches are the best thing in the world and is constantly "talking" to us! Vet is coming out tomorrow to check her over and guess what... Palpate Summer!!!

Summers udder was larger again yesterday and I haven't had the time to share photos. I will get more today of her and Rue and share when I get home!

Sorry my spelling and grammar are so terrible in that post... I'm on my phone lol


----------



## AnnaC

Great news about Rue - thanks for the update!

Good luck with the vet and Summer - keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lexischase

UGH! Rue was worse this morning and actually wheezing with every breath, thank god the vet came today! She had a 103.3 temp and we had blood drawn because the vet thinks she may have pneumonia. She has been happy and bouncy till this morning, seems sad and grumpy and just sits in the corner of her stall. So wish the vet could have made it out before today. They put her on injectable antibiotics and banamine for the fever. I will find out early tomorrow morning about her blood work and if she has pneumonia or not. She was a super sweet and patient girl, until about the 2nd needle poking... Then she reared and flinched at every movement



she was nervous after that again, so I just sat with her until she warmed up again. She is such a love bug and its complete torture to see her sick like this.

Summer was palpated by 2 different vets and neither of them could get far enough inside of her to feel a baby or not. They said they could only reach near her very large bladder. Vet said its more than safe to assume she is pregnant and most likely much farther along than the bare minimum of 5 months that she could be at. So wishing I would have a clear answer, oh well.

I plan to purchase a camera and have it installed in Summer's stall hopefully in the next week or two. I plan to put her on marestare but NO clue how it all works..... I do not live on the property so the camera can't be wired to a house... Any suggestions? I know nothing about this!

All the photos are from 2 days ago, we have had bad rain so will try to get new ones tomorrow!!


----------



## jessj

Awww. poor little Rue. I hope she feels better soon. So exciting about summer! Her udder looks alot like my Izzie's!


----------



## lexischase

Summer keeps pressing her bum up against the wall... Not sure if that has any relation to anything but I have never seen her do it before.


----------



## Wings

Poor little Rue



Fingers crossed!


----------



## AnnaC

Botty rubbing is quite normal in a lot of mares towards the end of their pregnancy.

Big hugs for little Rue - hope she is feeling a bit better today.


----------



## cassie

Rue is so cute! hope she is feeling better soon poor baby!






YAY for Summer! as Anna said its a very mare thing to butt rub lol on EVERYTHING! lol

with cameras if your going to put her on marestare thats fantastic



you should be able to get a wireless camera, you have to have the modem within the range though, I know mine is 100m but has to be in a straight line and unobstructed... not sure if you guys have different kinds over there... but thats what I found with mine, then you have to have internet access at the site, don't know if thats an issue for you... hope you get it working though would be awesome to watch her!


----------



## Jade10

Hows summer going? Any new pictures??



and hows little Rue is she feeling better?


----------



## AnnaC

I was also thinking about little Rue too and wondering how she was doing?


----------



## lexischase

Found out yesterday that the vet is now thinking she has a stomach abscess which I know nothing about. My mom got the call that blood work isn't much different and now there is a whole new book of concerns. When I arrived at the barn last night to feed I immediately knew something was wrong with Rue.

She didn't whinny or move from where she was standing.. I even took her halter down to take her out for a walk and she just VERY slowly pivoted on her hind end so she could face me. I immediately knew something was wrong with her hind end, my thoughts were confirmed when I took her outside.

She was having a very hard time moving. Back left was worse but there is definitely something wrong with both sides. Almost looked like something was wrong in her hip/rump area. She would stretch out and tilt her neck and head around to her left side like she was going to itch her tummy but she couldn't get that far. Was more than strange to watch.

I feel completely helpless and balled like a big baby because she looks to me like something may even now be neurologically wrong. We have a much sicker baby than we could have even imagined..... Vet didn't see any of this weird movement or walking yesterday and this morning she could move better, thank god. We are taking her to Dover our equine hospital which is about 2 hours away so she can be watched very closely and a series of tests will be run. Praying to finally have an actual diagnosis.

Please pray for little Rue!


----------



## AnnaC

I'm so very sorry about little Rue - it sounds as though she has a really bad attack of stomach ulcers from all the stress of the journey etc bless her. Will be saying prayers for her - sending you big ((((HUGS)))) too.


----------



## countrymini

Thinking of you and little Rue


----------



## Jade10

Praying for little rue to get better


----------



## Wings

Hugs, thinking of you.

Ulcers are relativly easy to deal with once you know they are there.

As for her new issue is it possible she got cast and injured herself? I had a big scare when belle was being stalled where she must have pulled a muscle badly because when I found her it was like her leg was broken, the movement was that bad. Thankfully she came good within the day so it was rather minor, but a much larger issue could happen under similar circumstances.


----------



## AnnaC

Any up to date news? Still praying for you and little Rue.





Also how is Summer doing?


----------



## lexischase

Thank you everyone! Means a lot to me





Rue is at the equine hospital and I'm still here with her... Waiting for answers and a diagnosis!

Summer is good! Still very round! Will have to post pictures when I can take a breath and enjoy 5 minutes later this week! Will post updates on Rue as soon as I know something!


----------



## Wings

Keeping fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## AnnaC

Poor little Rue, she is once again in a stressful situation just when she was settling down so nicely with you, bless her.

Will be praying that they can quickly find out what is wrong so she can return home as soon as possible. I'm sure it helps that you are there with her.


----------



## cassie

oh my gosh poor Rue! I'm sorry I wasn't on here earlier Lexi!

hoping that the vets are sorting out what is wrong with her and that they will soon have her back to her normal happy bubbly baby self!





thinking and praying for all of you!


----------



## JAX

Just thinking about Rue and hoping she and you too are doing better.


----------



## lexischase

Thank you for ALL being so sweet and patient for my update!!! Its so nice to come on here and see the encouraging words and prayers, you are all the best!

Rue was at the hospital with me on Monday and was the biggest trooper EVER! Walked on and off the trailer like it was her job and took everything with courage and bravery. I think she did all of that for me because I hated everything she has had to endure in the past weeks and she barely flinched in the BIG new place with 10 + people surrounding her. Her neck and belly was clipped for ultrasounds and she didn't mind!

Her lungs have scarring from the pneumonia but all fluid is finally gone! When they listened to her lungs they could still hear mildly harsh noises but she is still improving. Thing I hated hearing the most was the word lymphoma due to her very high levels of white blood cells. The vet ruled it out later in the day though, thank god!

Her neck has several tennis and golf ball sized lumps that they also ultra sounded. They are a result from the way my vet from home injected her. He was doing IM and IV but a couple times decided to do under the skin injections and because of that her neck looks like a complete disaster and I learned it will most likely never be normal again. VERY upsetting to hear from the expert that its the other vets fault. It did not need to happen and it does slightly bother her. There are different therapy methods we can do in the future to possibly improve the scar tissue and lumps but we will see. The vet could tell how crushing it is since Rue was going to eventually show. But my baby is alive and thats all that matters to me!!!

We are now treating her with gastrogard for ulcers and an ointment for the lumps on her neck. She is SOOOO happy to be home and not be bothered with any more needles.

I have been around horses for only 15 years give or take and I have met TONS of horses but never one like Rue. She still seems to amaze me everyday and she is easily the smartest animal I have ever known! A complete joy to love! I had 2 german shepherd brothers "Sky" and "Dakoda" and Dakoda who we called Dee passed away at 2 years old from heart disease. A very difficult loss.... Anyways he always gave his paw as high up as he could literally ALL the time! He would place it in your lap of on your leg until you grabbed it and he always seemed to be smiling.

He was a very special dog and wonderful short life. When it was his time we made the decision for him because we always said we would never let him suffer or be in pain. The catch to this story is we were going to originally name Rue "Dakota" little change in the spelling to honor our special boy. We have little chairs at the barn and will sit in with the horses and the night Rue came back from the hospital with the good news I was sitting with her when she looked me in the eyes and placed her hoof in my lap. I almost fell over and then I said "hoof Rue" and she brought her little leg higher than her chest and placed her hoof in my hand. Mind you she has HATED her legs and feet being touched since she arrived.

Now every time we walk into her stall or open her door after her whinny she automatically giver her "hoof." Hope none of you think I am crazy LOL but means a lot to my family and I since we don't believe in JUST coincidences.





I will post photos tonight! Thank you all xoxo


----------



## countrymini

What a little trooper! Good to hear she's home, and wow, what an amazing thing to happen!


----------



## Wings

I'm glad she's back home and it looks like you have a few answers!

My retired riding horse had some scar tissue/muscle damage worked on with a lot of success through massage therapy and a gentle stretch based work program. We could never fix the major damage but he is 'clear' of the minor stuff and paddock sound which is the most important part. I wish you just as much luck!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I'm so very thrilled for you and Rue - what an amazing little girl she is!

So sorry to read about your beloved Dakoda, and yes, I can well believe that his spirit returned to help Rue through her traumatic time and even to tell her about his trick just to prove to you that he is still close to you.


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> We're all here for each other, and that's what makes this forum THE BEST!!!!


Agreed! The best thing about forums is being able to network and share experiences.

Another thing that might work although I haven't tried it on my boy yet is acupuncture, might be worth keeping in mind? I'll be testing it if I can find someone using it when/if my boy locks up again.

If you can find a good massage therapist get him/her to show you some basic stuff you can do to support the work at home.

On the ulcer front there's a product over here that you might be able to get over there called "Tuffrock" it's a volcanic mineral based liquid that I give the show horses, sick horses and weanlings. It's a great dose of "good stuff" and good for bad stomachs. If you can find it or something similar it's a nice natural support to conventional treatments. My vet also loves the stuff!


----------



## Jade10

So glad shes feeling better and back home



Im so sorry for your loss of Dakoda though.


----------



## lexischase

Rue is doing well! Sorry I haven't been able to update as much as I should






I have a handful of terrible quality photos but I will share anyways, especially since they are your nieces!! You can actually see the one of the lumps on the side of Rue's neck and you can also see the large lump right below her throat latch (the other side of her neck is worse). Poor kid! But she is literally the happiest girl ever, she could not possibly have a better personality. Oh and please excuse the vets clip jobs. But its cool to see her beautiful color under ALL her fuzz! She has lovely mapping.

Miss Summer has been absolutely perfect!!! She can now pick up her feet without issue and she really tries her hardest in everything she does. Such an awesome little girl, still can't believe someone could get rid of such a princess.

I will take more photos tomorrow since these are a couple days old. They don't show how big Summer really is in person... She looks like a couple beach balls LOL


----------



## Danielleee

Such pretty girls I'm glad Rue is doing better!


----------



## Jade10

Oh i love the one of Rue running with grass hanging out her mouth lol, she has the sweetest face



and Summer is looking gorgeous


----------



## Wings

Little darling



give her a hug from me. Better give Summer one as well so she doesn't feel left out


----------



## AnnaC

So glad to see little Rue looking so happy after all her problems, bless her. As for the gorgeous Summer, she is looking really good - such a pretty girl.


----------



## lexischase

Thank you everyone!!!!!

Took a few more photos today! Summer's edema seems larger and firmer to the touch. It also seems as though it has moved back, you can kind of tell from the photos of her udder. Also more to her udder in the back when I went to feel today. I really hate this guessing game! Good thing she is so cute





Not much to update on, but I know everyone likes photos anyways


----------



## countrymini

Oh my goodness, she can clear the fence in one jump!





/monthly_11_2012/post-44741-0-02362500-1353203989_thumb.jpg

As always, your girls look super cute


----------



## AnnaC

That certainly is a picture showing a little lady feeling very full of herself - brilliant, and as Diane says, one for the magazines.





And Summer's udder looks to be developing nicely!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Caption...."Couldn't fit under, so I had to go over."

And a thank you to you all, for sharing pics/videos and your breeding experiences. It very much helps people like me to learn what to expect if I decide to breed. (So far, I've resisted the temptation!)

These threads are better than just about any how-to book I've ever read or heard about!!


----------



## lexischase

I never even realized how much it does look like she really just landed after clearing the massive fence! So funny, she is such a little character! She has more personality than my 17 hand TB. I would LOVE to have that in a magazine, how fun would that be?! Oh and equinek9 I love that caption! So perfect





I have some photos to share of Summer from yesterday! The photos are kind of showing how big she really is in person LOL poor thing! She definitely seems like her tummy has dropped a bit and by her tail it looks like her bum is now like a straight line down, very hard to describe and I am doing a terrible job trying.

Thought you would all love to see the 2 little owls I found when I got out of my car last night at home! They were only about 6-8 inches tall, SO pretty! I have always loved owls and I have never seen them in the wild like this, especially not this close or this tiny!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh those owls are gorgeous - so cute!

And Summer looks great - progressing nicely.


----------



## countrymini

What a cute fat belly!


----------



## Jade10

Her belly is definitely looking bigger, How exciting!!!!


----------



## lexischase

I hope those little owls visit again! Such stunning animals!

Here are a few photos of my little girls on Thanksgiving! Hope everyone had a lovely holiday


----------



## AnnaC

They both look absolutely fabulous!! Thanks for the great pictures - Happy thanksgiving to you too.


----------



## Wings

Lookin' good!


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> JUST LOVE those pictures!!! Elegant movement, and such a delightful face!!
> 
> /monthly_11_2012/post-44741-0-64884700-1353691244_thumb.jpg


This is my favorite pic of the group.


----------



## lexischase

For those of you who knew Rue was sick before just about 4 days ago her breathing started to change. She had a slight wheezing sound so I had my vet out the second I heard it. We made an appointment for her up at New England Equine hospital and she was put back on antibiotics. Tuesday morning was a complete disaster, she was making very loud squeaking noises and frantically running around the stal

l gasping for breath. I had never seen anything like it, and honestly thought I was going to watch Rue pass. While the trailer was being hooked up she reared up and hit the wall and when she hit the ground she passed out. After that she calmed down a little bit and just lay there, the crazy noises stopped and she was just wheezing. Her little body worked so hard to keep going, our vet at home did not get back to us so we put Rue on the trailer once she was stabilized and headed for Dover.

Once we got there I was honestly terrified to open the trailer but when I did Rue let out a high pitched whinny. Then very slowly she was walked into the barn where she greeted all the other horses. About 20 minutes later she was taken from the stall to the examination area where she suddenly had another attack, and gasping for breath went to collapse. My vet yelled for the surgeon who ran over and gave Rue an emergency tracheotomy. As soon as the trach was in place you heard somewhat normal breathing. She sounded like someone blowing through a straw, it was and is the best noise I have ever heard! She was then scoped where you could see she has no function on the inside when breathing so a bunch of tests have been done and just waiting on the results. Rue is in the absolute best hands! I am still shocked at how much fight and spirit this little girl has! Its a real miracle that she is still alive, so now we just hope for the best and wait for answers since the vet has no clue what would cause this in a 7 month old. There is a very high possibility she will need surgery to have a permanent trach put in but until then we continue to pray for her recovery and hope to bring her home soon!


----------



## countrymini

Stay strong girl. Boy have you had a lot of serious dramas in the last few months! Thinking of you and little Rue, and hope they have her sorted soon. Big hugs


----------



## AnnaC

OMG!! Poor poor Rue and poor you!! I'm sure the team at Dover will be able to get her sorted once they have found a cause - I wonder whatever can have caused this very upsetting trauma.

Sending you ((((HUGS)))) and saying prayers for little Rue, bless her.


----------



## lexischase

Thank you all very much... It has been a disastrous week and I still feel like I am living a nightmare.

Rue was very happy when we walked in last night! She tries to let out her big whinny but now its just puffs of air. I so miss that precious whinny. She enjoyed all of her scratches and tried following us out when it was time to head back home. We found out last night that a couple test results came back and Rue's selenium and vitamin e levels are very low, which could be the cause of her paralysis. So we have hope that if those levels increase her function will come back and she will be able to one day breathe out of her nose again! There is still a very high chance that she will need the surgery to put a permanent trach but now we have something to really hope for! Yesterday the special trachs came so they could replace her first one. They had to order dog trachs so they would actually fit correctly because Rue is so tiny. Cant wait for more good news, and the day they tell us we get to take her home!!!


----------



## Wings

Oh np




I can't belive what a bad run you have had with this girl!

Hugs and thinking of you.


----------



## targetsmom

So sorry for all the troubles you have had with Rue and hoping for a full recovery soon. I think all New England is deficient in selenium and I know other people here have trouble with vitamin E too. I feed Dr. Benson's TNS (Total Nutritional Supplement) that is owned by someone in Massachusetts, I might look into that yellow Tractor Supply salt block too. Some people use the vitamin E gel tabs you get from health food stores. Good luck with her and keep us posted.


----------



## chandab

targetsmom said:


> So sorry for all the troubles you have had with Rue and hoping for a full recovery soon. I think all New England is deficient in selenium and I know other people here have trouble with vitamin E too. I feed Dr. Benson's TNS (Total Nutritional Supplement) that is owned by someone in Massachusetts, I might look into that yellow Tractor Supply salt block too. Some people use the vitamin E gel tabs you get from health food stores. Good luck with her and keep us posted.


Vit E is a recommended supplement for Cushing's horses, so my mini gelding gets 3 400IU gelcaps daily (recommended base dose is 800IU for his size, 350#, the extra cap helps with his other issues). Many horses will just gobble up the caps not problem, but Jasper doesn't like the case, so I squeeze the vit E out for him, and toss the caps. The mare I also give them to, gobbles them up whole.


----------



## Jade10

Oh this is terrible, poor little girl gone through so much. Hopes she recovering and everything goes well. Praying for you both.

On a side note she is such a pretty girl and looks to be really sweet, hopefully she can go home soon.


----------



## lexischase

These photos are not in order... The ones without the pink vet wrap were a couple days ago and all the ones with the pink are from today. She got to venture outside today and was SOOOO happy!!!!! I just love this little horse so much, so so lucky to have her! We may get to take her home on tuesday! Everyone please keep your fingers crossed!!!!!! We just have to learn how to take out, clean, and replace her trach tube.

I can't wait to have her home!!!


----------



## lexischase

Couple of really crappy photos of Summer. But her udder has definitely changed a little bit. Cant see her massive belly from behind anymore... Would that be because its kinda more towards her front and dropped a bit? Could she have these changes and not be in foal? The udder changes anyway? Poor girl really missed Rue



I got the most adorable brand new foal blankets for just incase miss Summer has a foal soon.


----------



## cassie

aww I love seeing your updates on little Rue, poor baby girl! she reminds me so much of when my Finnley man was sick (she has such a similer head to him <3 )... get better little Rue!!

I can see a little udder change in Summer... and she is sitting lopsided, but her backleg looks to be standing a bit back from the other which could be causing that... her tummy? hmmm I guess with what Penny did to me I'm sceptical... I really hope she is in foal for you... how much feed does she get? is she in a paddock with lots of grass? does she get much hay? (sorry I know all of these questions have been asked before but just wanting to check again )





please be cooking a little baby in there Summer!


----------



## AnnaC

Aww lovely pics of little Rue - do the vets have any idea of what caused this episode yet?

Summer is looking great - different mares 'move' their tummies in different ways depending upon how the foal is lying at any one time, but with her udder slowly increasing, you will be seeing a baby sometime soon.


----------



## lexischase

RUE GETS TO COME HOME TODAY!!!!! Going in just about an hour to learn how to be her home "vet"



:yes





I still can't believe she gets to come home today, wooooooooo!!!



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC

GREAT NEWS!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## Wings

Glad she's coming home!

I hope they work out what is going on in her poor little body soon, she is certainly a fighter.


----------



## lexischase

It is with the heaviest heart that this has to be my last and final update on Rue. I went out to feed this morning and she had already passed. She had been doing so wonderful at home, happiest baby ever. She fought very hard and was doing a really good jo

b. There was nothing else Rue could have done to stay alive and according to vets there is nothing else we could have done. I just don't understand how she was fine last night and gone this morning. She was the biggest joy and the most wonderful little horse I have ever owned. I only had her a short time but everyone who met her quickly fell in love, she will be missed by many. I will forever love and miss you my baby Rue.


----------



## countrymini

oh Lexi, I am so sorry to hear this about little Rue. My thoughts are with you.

xx


----------



## chandab

So sorry about your loss.


----------



## targetsmom

I am so sorry. You certainly did all you could for her.


----------



## jessj

Oh...I am so sorry to hear about little Rue. She was certainly a beautiful little girl and had wonderful care with you.


----------



## Danielleee

My heart just broke for you I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jade10

I am so sorry for your big loss. She was such a special girl


----------



## AnnaC

Oh no!! I'm so very sorry. No-one could have done more for her and at least she knew how much she was loved while she was with you.

Sending you ((((HUGS)))) and my heartfelt sympathy.


----------



## JAX

I am so very sorry to hear of Rues passing. Just know that you did all you could do and she loved you for it.


----------



## Bonny

Sending my condolences. Minis are so special.


----------



## Wings

Hugs, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## kehranc

Oh Lexi, I only found your post tonight but I have read every page with bated breath and I am devastated for you and your family and of course Little Rue



... you did so much for her that this is a sad end...The only thing is now she wont get sicker and she is in no pain RIP Little Rue...sending you all hugs ..xx


----------



## lexischase

Thank you everyone for the kind words, I still can't believe Rue is really gone. My heart seems to sink more and more each day, seeing her empty stall everyday is so devastating I don't know how I do it. She was my mother and I's baby, so special and taken way to soon. But we continue to say Rue had other plans, I have had several people tell me Rue always had her wings on earth we could just not see them. Little did they know how weird it was for them to say it, because we always called Rue an angel. She was unlike any other animal I have ever known, she will be constantly missed.

I wish the moment i found her gone didn't keep replaying in my head, all I can say is thank god for Summer because chances of me going back to the barn would be slim to none.

I have a VERY special photo to share with you all! I contacted Robins "mom" Katy Ory to see if she could put my mother and I's vision on paper. My mom and I picture Rue with the biggest set of white fluffy wings and bouncing through the forest, I gave the most brief description to Katy regarding our imagination. I sent her a handful of favorite photos of our Rue and told her to use whatever she thought would work, this was going to be one of my moms christmas presents. I got an email from Katy late at night while I was studying for finals and when I opened it I was completely blown away. It is the most perfect thing I have ever seen, she captured Rue with the background and wings so perfectly I still get the goosebumps when I look at it. It is so bittersweet, it brings the happiest of tears as well as the most sad. But to have this forever is just amazing. Not only was this for my mom Katy made this as a gift to myself as well when I asked her for it. Oh and there was no way I could have waited to show my mom, so now it will just be framed nicely for her





Summer is a whole other story..... She knew Rue was gone when I arrived and has been different ever since. Very painful to see, but she has been so comforting. She had a hard time going back into the barn on Sunday and now has what I would call separation anxiety. I can't even leave the gate when she is put in her paddock, she throws a tantrum and will do the exact figure 8 Rue used to do and paw the gate until I have her clipped on her lead. VERY unlike Summer who never moved from her beloved grass. I even took her into the woods to Rue's grave and she never once flinched, and she is terrified of everything (we think she was previously abused). I even took her on a mini trail walk because every second with her beats doing anything else and she LOVED IT! She hates going back into her stall and even left her grain the other day to be with us in the aisle. Poor girl, its really hard to see. I don't want to keep blabbing because my head still isn't 100% there..... Her tummy has shrunk from behind in photos and today she rolled on just 1 side in the grass field, which I have NEVER seen her do. I also got the teeniest tiniest drop of clear liquid from one teat today. In front of her udder where the HUGE edema is I felt a hard and very pronounced thing that felt like a vein? But seemed to big, but then again I have never had a pregnant mare. So maybe someone will know what I mean? Both nipples were completely separated about an inch maybe more and pointing straight down this morning, will double check and feel again tonight when I feed.

One of the hardest things is Summer and Rue were our only 2 minis. Summer is now alone and we have been searching as fast as we can for a friend for her. Super painful because we would NEVER be looking for another animal this fast if she weren't alone, but her well being is the most important thing to us in this world. I think I have a mini gelding moving over this weekend as a temporary friend until we have a real plan on a permanent for us. I have been out of the loop and miss you all A LOT! So feel free to ask me questions so I can chat and keep up with updating and what not.


----------



## lexischase

oh and these photos are of Summer last night


----------



## countrymini

That picture of Rue is beautiful. Sending more hugs x


----------



## Danielleee

Such a beautiful picture of Rue. <3


----------



## AnnaC

OMG!! That picture is just perfection and brought tears to my eyes as I looked at it. It captures her spirit and something else that is so special that I just cant put a name to it? What an amazing gift for you and your Mum.

Summer is looking great! I would think carefully about finding another companion for her right now. Very soon she is going to have her own little one to look after and when that happens, she might not want to have anything to do with a new friend. Finding a temporary companion would be good, but I dont suggest a gelding - another mare maybe - or you could just go on as you are, taking her out for walks, sharing some together time, grooming and fussing her or simply just sitting with her while she is out grazing. But you know Summer and must do what you think is best for her.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## phoebeq

I am so glad that I was able to come up with a nice manipulation for you



I was saddened to hear of Rue's passing, and I am happy that I was able to bring a smile to you guys' faces!


----------



## lexischase

Thank you everyone!!! The gelding will never be turned out with her! Just another friend and pony face for Summer so she isn't alone when we aren't there! I am bummed he isn't a mare or filly but he is only a temporary companion, then I will be searching for a permanent girl. Is it strange that her tummy is "disappearing" from behind???

Katy I cannot thank you enough!!!!!!!!

These 2 photos are from about an hour ago and the other is Summer on her trail walk the other day


----------



## JAX

Its a beautiful picture but must admit that i am having a hard time looking at it as i too have lost a very important horse recantly and it is just too painful, I picture my guy with those wings and I just start bawling like a baby. I hope Summer has a perfect little filly that can help fill the void for you. Babies always seem to make things better, you just cant help but smile and laugh with them.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

{{{huuuuug}}} from us as well. I can't imagine how you feel, so it is very difficult to know what to say, it felt like a slap to my soul when I read about Rue's passing and she's not even mine....please know I've kept you in my prayers, and hope you will keep your great memories of "our" little Rue. So nice that you have that beautiful memorial to hang in sight...again, my condolences...Julie


----------



## Jade10

That is the most beautiful picture of little Rue, such a special girl


----------



## lexischase

Miss you ALL! I am currently fundraising for a mini mare that is owned by a kill buyer, to save her in honor of Rue! Everyone please pray and cross fingers that I can raise the money in time!


----------



## AnnaC

Me too - good luck!


----------



## lexischase

Raised enough!!! "Dove" will arrive the beginning of the week


----------



## AnnaC

Brilliant!! Well done you!


----------



## Danielleee

Happy for you!


----------



## JAX

Very very good!! Cant wait for pictures!


----------



## countrymini




----------



## lexischase

Quick rant....

On December 31 my mom yelled for me because a bird was in the barn. When I walked in she said "shhhhhh, look!" The brown dove had flown into Rues stall and sat on her window sill staring outside. Out of 20 stalls it chose Rues. Then it came down and was hobbling through the barn and acted as if it couldn't fly so I got the new pet bed and picked it up to bring it back outside. I was dreading putting it on the ground in fear that something would get it. I gently tried to pick the dove up and off it flew way up into a tree. I was thrilled!

The new rescue mini arrived yesterday!!!! She is supposedly Sweetwaters Miss Liberty, but I don't have the papers in hand yet. My family rescued her in honor of our sweet Rue and wait until you see the marking she has........... We named her "Dove" for obvious reasons! Oh and like Rue she has a very strange clip job. Someone clipped her face/neck and just the whites of her legs, so she looks very strange and stubby. The nasty halter she came with was replaced with the pretty pink one until she moves out of quarantine, then she gets her leather one that matches Summer!

She is the sweetest little thing EVER, and honestly these photos don't do her any justice. Tomorrow I will take her outside and take better ones. Hope you like the new family member, besides she is the new "niece"





edit: the dove photos were supposed to be first, forgot to add them!


----------



## Danielleee

Thats so crazy about the dove and then the marking. Love your new little girl though shes beautiful. Congrats


----------



## chandab

Congrats on your cute little girl. [i'm thinking the odd clip job is to show off the nice head/neck and how nice the legs are; in winter these little guys look more like yaks than horses, so its often done to help the sale.]


----------



## atotton

Congratulations on the new addition. What a kind face she has. That is a neat story. The name suits her.


----------



## kehranc

She is adorable and that dove hmmmm.....gotta ask yourself dont you.... and that marking far out.. Congratulations on your new addition . I am sure Rue is watching over all of you..xxxx


----------



## lexischase

Thanks everyone!! I really love her, couldn't have asked for a better personality. One of my Facebook friends sent me a msg saying she used to own her, and she had the most lovely filly while she owned her. Don't know much else since I haven't heard back again, I would love to see photos if she has any!

When she came in the first night she was shivering, probably from stress as well as temperature. What do you all think of getting her a blanket? Her neck and face are shaved and her poor little legs are bare almost all the way up. She has been fine since and seems very happy and relieved to be constantly munching on hay with her donkey friend. Oh and even if I get her a blanket to at least have on hand, should she be blanketed every night or only as needed? I know minis are so different from my big horses who don't grow half the amount of hair.


----------



## chandab

A standard blanket really won't do much to warm her, since its her head, neck and legs that are bald. She'd likely need a neck warmer (neck cover, not sure what they are called - not sure if i'd go with a full hood, too many things to get snagged) to do much good, if blanketed. If she has good shelter, and plenty of good hay to munch on, that will likely be all she needs to keep warm. If you are still worried, then perhaps a light blanket for those really cold nights, and only as needed. [i only have 3 that I've blanketed on a regular basis, and its usually just as needed.]


----------



## Jade10

Oh she's is just gorgeous and does look like a little sweety


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she is lovely - and very lucky to have found you! I woouldn't bother to blanket her - it wont keep her clipped bits warm - just make sure she has plenty of hay to munch on and avoid grooming the clipped patches (let her build up some natural grease/dirt in those areas), she will soon get a fuzzy covering of new coat growth as nature rushes to do a 're-growth' to keep her warm.


----------



## lexischase

Thank you everyone, she is a lovely little girl! She has most definitely been loved by someone previously, you can do ANYTHING to her. I can't wait to get her out of quarantine and over to my place where I can let my younger sister and her friends play with her. She has the most gentle and loving expression! Yesterday started off good until I saw the vet that caused all of the massive lumps all over Rues neck, throat latch and thorax. It was very unexpected and hit me like a ton of bricks, thank goodness Summer was only 5 minutes down the street from where I was because I so needed to hug her sweet face. I know I will run into him from time to time because he treats horses at the big boarding stable that I currently keep my riding horses at, but yesterday was just very difficult





Dove reminds me of Rue in funny, subtle ways. Yesterday I sat on the step that leads to her outside space from the stall and she practically sits on my lap, she likes to be as close to you as possible. She is extremely itchy ALL over the place and yesterday she was kicking up at her belly and swishing her tail, then bites both sides of her belly as well as her rump area. Poor thing has really dry skin.... Any ideas? I can't give her a bath as it is very cold here, I groomed her yesterday which she really loved but it didn't help her.

Is there any oil or supplement any of you would recommend to give her that could help? I also wanted to ask about grain, she always has a hay in front of her to munch on but I am not positive what to do about grain. According to her papers (which I don't have in hand yet) she will be 13 next month. Any recommendations at all would be awesome!

I also want to share that my day ended on a really good note, and I am still beaming from ear to ear! I was helping a friend raise the money to bail a beautiful white mini stallion with 2 blue eyes, and she sent the forms yesterday morning for him. I network all over Facebook and someone very graciously donated $25 and then a woman I was speaking with about 2 other full size loud appy colts who she sponsored. She saw the little mini and told me she wanted to pay the entire rest of his bail fee. My jaw must have hit the floor when I read the msg and couldn't even believe it. Doves money was raised in just about 5 hours and here this little boys was raised in about 1 hour. I am still pinching myself! He gets to go to his new home on Monday where he will be quarantined, gelded, and loved on by a whole bunch of 4h kids! Lucky little guy


----------



## lexischase

I will look today Diane! I have seen many different oils, and my friend actually gave me a huge bottle she is no longer using. Would you use a particular one?

Diane could you recommend a good grain to get for her? She is just getting whatever the qt barn has at the moment which is why I want to switch. Summer is still on mare and foal so I don't know many grains that are good for the minis.

No new pictures, I will take some today


----------



## lexischase

Diane I can feel a tiny bit of her backbone, but other than that her weight is good everywhere else.

The poor girl had a fever of 104 last night, but after being treated it was gone at midnight last night and still gone this morning. She is now on antibiotics and banamine. Her skin is so bad and so itchy I feel terrible. Last night with the help of 2 others and 3 flashlights, and a magnifying slide we found teeny tiny looking things in her mane. Which when I got home on the computer, I identified them as equine lice. FUN. I have been searching for hours and it says to bathe her fully but its FREEZING here, well its way to cold to get her soaking wet. I read online that because her skin is so bad she should be fully body clipped? I would hate to do that and would obviously fully body blanket her if I had to clip her to make her feel better. She practically throws herself against the walls/fencing to scratch every inch of her body. You can tell she hasn't been cared for in a long time, and her skin, coat, and feet really show it.

I was really hoping that this rescue would stay relatively healthy, since my last 3 rescues did. Stupid me.... Shouldn't I know by now that I have the worlds worst luck???



:frusty





The 104 fever made me really nervous, actually everything makes me nervous since Rue. Dove's breathing was even strange last night, I practically had a heart attack. Vet was called right away and I think may be coming out today. I know all of this comes from the auctions/brokers lot and knew it was more than likely to happen, I just wish it didn't. I hate seeing her down and really miserable in the way she is feeling. I took a few more photos but they aren't great and she doesn't look to swift. Sorry for blabbing!


----------



## chandab

I posted on your main forum post, but will add it here.

I use ProZap insectrin dust for lice and other external unwanted passengers. I used to order it from at American Livestock, but they closed down last January. Don't recall where I ordered my last shaker can from, but Horse Health USA has it: http://www.horsehealthusa.com/details/Prozap-Insectrin-Dust/89-10.html I keep disposible gloves in the barn, so usually wear a pair to apply the dust; I sprinkle it on the mane, down the back into the tail and on hte hocks, then rub in iwht a gloved hand. Forgot to mention on the other thread that it must be repeated in 10 days to break the lice lifecycle.

And, as mentioned in the other thread, to help her skin, coat and it helps hooves too; try adding Omega Horseshine to her diet (flax seed supplement). [if you usually order from Horse.com, they don't have Horseshine, but do have SimplyFlax.]


----------



## Never2Mini

Just read the whole thread. So sorry about Rue. She was a beauty.

Summer is a doll baby. I see she has you scratching your head like my Dolly is doing me. Not sure how many more prego Mini's I can handle without going nutty. lol ! I see why you all call it the nutty nursery. lol !

Best of luck with your new girl. She is a cutey.


----------



## lexischase

Never2Mini said:


> Just read the whole thread. So sorry about Rue. She was a beauty.
> 
> Summer is a doll baby. I see she has you scratching your head like my Dolly is doing me. Not sure how many more prego Mini's I can handle without going nutty. lol ! I see why you all call it the nutty nursery. lol !
> 
> Best of luck with your new girl. She is a cutey.


 Thank you very much! I hope you join us more often here at the Nutty Nursery


----------



## lexischase

I don't have much to update you all on but thought you would like to see some photos





Summer is wonderful as always, and I am really beginning to think she isn't pregnant. You can see how big her edema is in front of her udder, but the udder hasn't changed. But like always time will tell. What do you all think??

Dove is finally fever free for 2 days now! She is the sweetest and most gentle horse I have ever owned. Makes me really wonder what her life was like before me!

I don't think I ever posted that we have a shetland cross named Tommy at my barn with Summer, he is just a borrowed friend and they only see each other over the stalls and across paddocks. But Summer REALLY loves having another horse in the barn!

We also added a barn cat named Binx, he is a maine coon (probably mix) rescued from the streets. He just loves his life as the barn boss, and is a complete riot!

Hope you enjoy the photos!!

(more coming in another post below)


----------



## lexischase

Ok and here is Sweetwaters Miss Liberty but we call her Dove.

Someone online and even the vet asked me today if she is in foal... I think she is just round.

Sorry for the photo overload!


----------



## AnnaC

Fabulous, fabulous pictures!! Summer looks gorgeous - and IMO IS probably pregnant - so glad the lovely Dove has recovered from her 'bug', and your barn kitty is soooooooooooooooooo handsome.





We need more regular pics of your pretty furkids!


----------



## Jade10

Oh i love main coons, i want one soo badly



I love the green eyes!! And your girls are looking fabulous



Glad that Dove is doing better and hope she continues to do so


----------



## atotton

Beautiful girls! Love their markings.


----------



## countrymini

Dove has the most beautiful eyes, and Summer looks so healthy and positively glowing....must be pregnant! lol Nothing worse than not knowing breeding dates, I'm feeling a bit deflated with my girls atm haha


----------



## kehranc

Dove is adorable as is Summer.. I am glad to see dove is over her sickness .. its not nice when they have sad faces



.....Will look forwad to pics on hopefully foals in the future...xx


----------



## Never2Mini

Both girls are marked so pretty ! Sure glad Dove is feeling better. What a pretty kitty !


----------



## jessj

Your girls are beautiful, and kudos for rescuing the kitty! Izzie had the edema for several months before she foaled!


----------



## lexischase

You all made me blush!!








Along with my other horses these 2 mini girls mean the world to me!!! I got Dove's papers in the mail today, no signed transfer but at least I got them. I just have to share her 2 foal photos with you! Sorry they aren't better, but they are almost 13 years old and I took the photo of them with my phone.

Diane I will get you those photos either tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Jade10

sooo sooo sooo cute, i just love baby photos


----------



## atotton

Cute back then, and just as cute now.


----------



## lexischase

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Let's see if we can find the prior owners and get you signed transfers.


 Diane have you gotten my last couple of emails? I sent them just about a week ago.


----------



## lexischase

Couple photos of Summer from last night. Will get better ones when she is outside today. Oh and I will get some of Dove!

From behind Summers belly is smaller.... Where'd it go??





According to the people we got her from she would have to be at a minimum of 8 months along..... Does she even look like she could be that far? She continues to drive us crazy!


----------



## AnnaC

I think the baby is dropping lower which is why you think that she doesn't look so 'wide'. Dont worry baby is still there, just taking up residence in a different position!! Looks as though she is getting quite a bit of edema too?


----------



## lexischase

Ok Diane finally got the side and "top" view of Dove as well. I don't think she looks pregnant, but who knows.

Anna, yes Summer has had an edema for a long time now. Its gotten much larger and firmer to touch, and now you can see it in every photo and just by looking at her. If she isn't pregnant then she is very plump.


----------



## lexischase

Not very much to update on... Summer continues to drive me crazy, and just found out yesterday that Dove has to be quarantined for another 21 days





Here are a few photos of Summer and Dove, and a short clip of Summer bouncing through the snow! (which she absolutely hates)


----------



## AnnaC

Sumner is looking great - and preggers too!! Is that a little swelling that I see in her udder?

Sorry about Dove - hopefully she will be all better very soon.


----------



## lexischase

Dove is actually doing really well! One of the other horses that is at the quarantine is now sick, so everyones time starts over. I will try to patiently wait 3 more weeks until I can hopefully take her home.

Anna do you see a slight difference? I don't know about a change in udder, maybe a tiny bit more swelling?


----------



## AnnaC

Oh so glad that Dove is ok, shame that you will have to wait longer before you can bring her home though, but better safe than sorry!

Yes, I do think Summer's udder looks as though it is starting to fill.


----------



## lexischase

Ok, I am crazy happy!!!

This morning when I fed Summer her grain I decided to place my hand in front of her massive edema, and within seconds the foal was kicking. It was the most amazing thing! I think the foal has shifted downwards, but thats just my guess. I have been wondering and worrying for MONTHS and now I finally know she isn't just fat! I don't think I have stopped smiling yet. Now I will just continue to worry about a safe delivery, and praying for absolutely no complications.


----------



## Eagle

Do you get my drift ???


----------



## cassie

YAY for Summer being pregnant!! I saw your post on FB WOOHOOOO!!!! lol

I think we are all VERY excited to hear that news! and I am sure that all will be well and that in a few months you will see a gorgeous little baby running around



hopefully she will cook it for a bit longer so it isn't born into all that freezing snow! BRRR she sure looked like she was having fun in it though!!

hope your beautiful little Dove gets to come home really soon! <3


----------



## countrymini

That is such exciting news! Now you can be truely excited without wondering lol


----------



## lexischase

I am VERY excited!!! Now I will just start guessing at her due date month. I think she is about 9 months along, but again just guesses. At least I know there is a little one in there! My youngest sister who is 11 made a special notebook where we all have to make guesses as to sex, color, and when we all think the baby will come. So cute.

Oh and Renee, I caught your drift LOL


----------



## AnnaC

Well I never doubted it - but am really thrilled for you!!





If there is any 'movement' in her udder then she is a lot further along than 9 months. She is a maiden I think (?) and they can carry their babies a lot higher up/hidden than regular brood mares, often until the last minute when the baby finally drops into position, so dont count too much on her tummy size to give you a idea of when she might be due - watch out for udder development instead for the moment.





For now can you take a pic of her udder every 5 days for us - this will show any increase. Looking daily can have you thinking things are happening, but the pics will give a true picture!


----------



## lexischase

Anna do you think she could be farther along than the 9 months? I have no idea if she is a maiden or not, wish I did know.

Last time I took photos was 5 days ago, so took some today. I have not felt anymore foal kicking, but from the photos she isn't so lopsided anymore. Maybe you all will have some input! I am hoping to have a camera up within a week!


----------



## cassie

I can see a difference











i think she isn't looking as lopsided as the baby is sitting down lower...

see what the other Aunties say but she seems to be progressing to me


----------



## atotton

I agree Cassie. I think it is sitting a bit lower.


----------



## countrymini

Looks like it. Love that little stripe, so cute.


----------



## lexischase

I guess I do see the slight change. Baby was thumping away tonight and my sister and friend got to feel



so amazing!!!


----------



## Jade10

Shes looking wonderful



and how exciting about feeling the baby kicking!!


----------



## lexischase

We have had really terrible weather so Summer really enjoyed her time outside today! I could honestly watch her trot all day long, I still can't believe how lucky my family is to have found her. She is so very special, and sometimes I even see some of Rue's quirks in her. Not much to update on.... Haven't felt any foal kicking under her belly, thought I felt something by her flank this morning. She has been rubbing her but for a bit now and the hair will probably be completely gone by the time the foal arrives... She doesn't have milk or even a full bag yet but today I ordered the milk strips just to have ready. Her edema is SO large, if it really is going to move into her udder then she will have a massive bag. Hopefully she decides to go shopping within the next 2 months!

Oh and I apologize for the poor udder pic, my camera died right after I took the shot.


----------



## Merogsrha

Just wanted to say "WOW" Lookit her go! I can see why you could watch her go all day long! She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Jade10

She is looking absolutely gorgeous



i love the "prancing" shots lol


----------



## Eagle

Yep she looks fabulous



My girls normally take about 6 weeks from when they get the swelling in front of their udders


----------



## atotton

She is very pretty !!


----------



## MountainWoman

What a beautiful girl!!


----------



## AnnaC

She is such a stunning girl and looking in fabulous condition too - I keep thinking back to those pictures of her when you first got her - no comparison, you have done wonders with her. Well done you!!


----------



## countrymini

She's looking good! Beautiful photos


----------



## lexischase

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## lexischase

Ok question....

Very first time I felt the foal kicking it was slight sudden movements (which I refer to as soft punches) right in front of Summer's large edema. Tonight the foal was giving us massive kicks much lower in her belly almost right in the middle, maybe slightly closer to her front legs than the exact middle of her belly. It was SO cool to feel such power from the inside! Anyone know what position baby would have to be in to cause kicks in such a different place? Not sure if anyone even knows, but I wasn't sure if it meant he/she changed positions or not.


----------



## Eagle

It could be in this position but who knows


----------



## AnnaC

Hows her udder looking now - any other obvious changes?

I'm so excited about this coming foal.


----------



## lexischase

Her udder is pretty much the same, no obvious changes anyway.

Me too Anna! I can't wait


----------



## lexischase

No new photos to share but a bit of an update.

Summer rolled a couple times in her paddock today, which she absolutely never does. She isnt big on even rolling in her stall. Then the tail swishing started and biting/looking at her tummy. She has also been holding up her stall with her behind, poor girl.

To top it all off my barn flooded and I had to move miss Summer and Tommy (the shetland) to my friends boarding facility down the street. Which is also where 2 of my large horses currently reside (Patrick & Pippa). I really hated moving poor Summer, she is a very nervous little girl but she is being very closely watched. Leaving her at the new barn felt like I was abandoning my child, silly I know but it was sad!

Will try and get photos within the next couple of days (when I have a second), my thoughts are that Summer is a maiden and maybe she wont be getting a full udder before foaling? Who knows, just my guess. Id really appreciate her reading the book and following it though. But as we all know, nothing is ever easy.

My spring break starts tomorrow, so I am really looking forward to catching up with all of the threads and seeing how everyone else is doing!!


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry about your barn - will you be able to get it dried out/repaired soon so you can get Summer and Tommy back?

Some updated pics of our special Summer would be great when you have a moment.


----------



## Eagle

How are things at home now, has the barn dried up a bit? I am sending prayers


----------



## lexischase

Barn has dried up, almost completely!!! Its so sad to pull into my barn and have NO horses inside, I just hate it. Hopefully within a weeks time I will get to move Summer and Tommy back over! Along with maybe one or two more


----------



## cassie

yes me too! it must be horrible not having your horses at home



I don't know if I could handle it...

maybe this will help





"Summer and Tommy lived in a nice warm barn, down came the rain and washed poor ponies out

Out came the sun and dried up all the rain so Summer and Tommy could live in the barn again " hehe

how is Summer going?


----------



## chandab

I know how you feel, although my current problem is snow. My barn is full of snow, and so are my corrals and my fences are getting buried and I'm sick of winter and... Shall I go on? Oh, one more thing... And, once it does start to melt my barns will be flooded and everyone will still be stuck outside. Hopefully, we'll be dry by the end of April, which would be Baybe's earliest foaling possibility (turned stud out June 27)


----------



## lexischase

Cass your song is just brilliant, made be smile!!

Summer is alright, kind of confusing me though. She seems uncomfortable a lot now, staring and biting at her big tummy. Now she isnt completely finishing her grain, and she is miss piggy. So this is not at all like her. I will have to snap photos tomorrow, I haven't in awhile so not sure of any actual changes. Since I see her so many times a day, comparing with photos is SO much easier. I have a feeling she will foal within a months time, but thats just a guess.

The big barn with all the horses and people makes her very nervous, I hate it! We are getting snow and rain this week, up to a foot I guess. Which sucks because that could mean more flooding. We had a couple feet of snow which melted off and with the a couple really nice days, and lots of rain well the barn was VERY wet. Just hoping it doesn't happen again this week. Its very depressing to see an empty 20 stall barn.

Chanda I could NOT handle the amount of snow you have..... I would be crying! LOL. Spring and Summer cannot come fast enough!!!!


----------



## cassie

hahah I'm glad it did





poor little thing! can you put drainage around the barn to divert the water and stop it from flooding? I dnt know if its a possibility or not but one of my stalls gets really wet when we get a lot of rain so Dad put a drain behind and its fixed the issue





I hope it dries out for the both of you very very sooN!


----------



## chandab

Unfortunately, the spring melt off seems to be too much to try to divert, but trying is one of this summer's projects (when the ground isn't frozen). I'm going to try to dig a ditch around the barn that will help the water flow away from the barn, instead of into it.


----------



## lexischase

Summer has been acting odd, and today she was not at all herself. I was going to the barn at 9 tonight to do a night check but decided to go a bit later.. My mum and I were on our way to the barn at 11 and got a phone call that our neighbors home was burning down. This isn't our house neighbor, its our neighbor directly in front of our barn. We rushed there (the barn we moved Summer to for a couple weeks is only 5 mins away) first not knowing what we would see. We couldn't even get down the road due to it being an 8 alarm call. I have never seen so many fire trucks and fire fighters in my life. Completely devastating to see the massive yellow house completely engulfed in flames.

Thank god the wife and children were away. I think just the husband was present at time of the fire, and no clue how it was started yet. I just got home and the house is still on fire, my 20 stall barn is just about 50 ft behind it and just to the right of my big barn is another neighbor with 2 horses. I am SO thankful no one has been hurt, and that my horses are not in that barn. I have been so sad that it has been empty, but couldn't be happier that they aren't there. Our hay loft was filled with smoke and it took me awhile to find my barn kitty "Binx" as he was completely terrified.

I imagine the house will collapse on its own, or hopefully they can get it down before that has to happen. So devastating, just hoping and praying that it does not spread to my barn or my neighbors.


----------



## lexischase

I took these photos of Summer 3 days ago and kept forgetting to post them. Not much difference, but good to document on here how things are going. Once I figure out the wifi/computer situation at the big barn she is at now I will hopefully have her on camera within the next couple of weeks, crossing my fingers.


----------



## MountainWoman

So sorry to hear about the fire but thank goodness no one was hurt. Glad you found Binx.


----------



## Eagle

Sorry to hear about your neighbors fire, how frightening. I am so glad your horses and property are ok.


----------



## AnnaC

What a terrifying time for all concerned! Glad everyone was safe and that you found Binx!

Thanks for the pictures of Summer - looks as though she's progressing perfectly.


----------



## cassie

gosh how absoloutly terryfing! so glad no one was hurt and it didn't reach your barn... :/ that poor family! do you know how it started yet?





wow yay for Summer! nice progress. and so glad to hear that she will be coming up on camera! we have been "watching" this girl for so long that is will be awesome to be able to see her on cam! woohoo! made my day


----------



## lexischase

Yes it was VERY scary. It started as a chimney fire, and then spread through the house. Its so sad to pull up to the barn and see the home. I am so sad for the poor family. Yesterday they were boarding it up, my dad and sister went in with the family to help gather a couple things that were left. The news stations still have not left the street. It took hours to get the fire out and they had hoses going from every which way, which resulted in major water damage everywhere.

Our front field looks like a swimming pool, and the inside of our very dry barn is now much worse than it was. Someone came over and said that there is a lot of damage from the fire trucks. I was planning on moving Summer and Tommy back in a couple days before all of this had to happen. The water is getting higher by the second, they said there was something like fifty thousand gallons of water pumping per minute. It looks like the front of the property is now a river.

As long as no one was hurt including any animal, I can live with the damage to the barn. Now just to figure out where to put Dove once she has to move out of quarantine... The big full board barn has not one stall open, just my luck!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Whoa... How scary! I once had a neighbor who's house burnt down. It was so sickening to watch. We were fortunate the fire didn't spread. I hope everyone is okay.


----------



## Liz k

On my thank god everything ended ok with no injuries to equine or human.......and good news on summer can't wait to see the lil one....


----------



## Liz k

Lexischase I went on amazon and looked up cameras I spent around $100.00 for cam and wire and all the fixtures then to get online you need a USB 2.0 video capture device mine is a ezcap model 116 runs about $25.00, a computer and Internet once you have that I use mare stare and Heather will get you all set up.... That's about it really its pretty easy.....


----------



## lexischase

Okay got a call that Summer was laying flat out and breathing odd (so my friend thought). I went about an hour after she saw this, which is the time she called to tell me. I got there and she was flat out sound asleep I startled her my accident and she jumped right up. She seemed super calm and very tired. She yawned and stretched when she got up and kept one back leg far back.

I got a couple photos of the inside of her vulva, but they were with my cell phone in the dark barn. I cant believe she even let me take the photos, she hates it even with someone holding her still in front. I will post the least blurry photo.

Will you all let me know what you think of the shade of pink it is? I don't have any photos of her to compare to since she always HATES this part of her "photo shoot" LOL

But to me it doesn't look as pale pink as some of the photos I have seen on here... Please feel free to post comparison photos!

Edit: It flipped the pic upside down.... Sorry don't know how to fix it once loaded.


----------



## cassie

given that she had just been lying down which puts pressure on things I would have expected a darker colour... that is quite dark... any other signs?


----------



## lexischase

Progress Progress!!!

Ok tonight when I checked her, the back of her udder where it looked like all the loose skin was just hanging down (would actually flap when she walked LOL) was very firm to the touch tonight. I was a bit shocked. Definitely feels bigger and firmer under all the hair. Cant fully tell from the photos that its bigger, but I will be clipping her under there this week to clean things up. Hopefully she continues to slowly progress now!!!


----------



## countrymini




----------



## Eagle




----------



## cassie

I can see changes YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY


----------



## weerunner

Looks promising. She looks to be about the same readiness as my two girls. We'll have April babies I'd say.


----------



## Gone_Riding

YES!!!!!!!! Let's go, Summer!


----------



## lexischase

Okay everyone....

Just got this photo from my good friend at the quarantine barn. For those of you who are new this is my other mare Dove.

We have been suspicious of another "2 for 1" and this photo really makes me wonder. I am going over today to photograph her myself. Will take a whole bunch of photos, but you aunties will possibly have another niece/nephew on the way.





Dove is not a maiden and I know she had a stunning filly a few years ago, and was a wonderful mummy!


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo exciting!! Cant wait for your pictures!


----------



## Jade10

How exciting and some progress to


----------



## cassie

hmmm looks suspicious to me... looking forward to your pics from today on Dove


----------



## Eagle

I say yes too, hurry up with the pocs


----------



## lexischase

The pics are not that helpful, I had no one to hold her and she is literally a pocket pet. She wants to be right next to you or scratched the whole time. Such a love!

You can see she is lopsided from behind, and she is not at all fat on her bum. So she is just rolley polley in the tummy area. She is very fluffy, cant wait till its a bit warmer so I can bathe and clip her. I didn't get any pics underneath but from the couple of side shots it looks like an edema starting to maybe form??

Looking forward to hear what her wonderful aunties think


----------



## Eagle

What a sweet heart



she is adorable, i hear the tiny pitter patter of foal hoofs


----------



## cassie

hmm yes I think I must agree with Renee... bit hard to tell with the fluff... but she looks suspicious


----------



## lexischase

My really good friend who runs the quarantine barn at her home told me if I rescued a gelding he would most likely be pregnant LOL

I told her I don't mind as long as it has 4 legs/hooves, one head, 2 eyes, 2 ears etc. then I am good. Healthy is all that matters, just wish I knew what someone bred these girls to....... I don't know anything about Dove's recent past, wish I did. So its looking more and more like Summer's foal will have a playmate.


----------



## SummerTime

Wow!! It took me 3 hours to read this thread! Lol I read the whole thing while sitting in my RV watching my "Summer". I would get so involved in what I was reading and then have a mini panic that I haven't looked at Summer! Lol

Lexi, you have been through a lot since you started posting on here!! I'm so sorry for your loss of Rue. Summer is just beautiful!!! I can't wait to see her baby!! I wonder which Summer will go first??


----------



## lexischase

SummerTime said:


> Wow!! It took me 3 hours to read this thread! Lol I read the whole thing while sitting in my RV watching my "Summer". I would get so involved in what I was reading and then have a mini panic that I haven't looked at Summer! Lol
> 
> Lexi, you have been through a lot since you started posting on here!! I'm so sorry for your loss of Rue. Summer is just beautiful!!! I can't wait to see her baby!! I wonder which Summer will go first??


Thanks so much Mindy! It has been a crazy year full of ups and downs, thats for sure. I definitely think your lovely little Summer will beat mine! But ya never know! So glad you joined us in the Nutty Nursery!!!


----------



## Eagle

That's what did it for me too Diane


----------



## Gone_Riding

lexischase said:


> Thanks so much Mindy! It has been a crazy year full of ups and downs, thats for sure. I definitely think your lovely little Summer will beat mine! But ya never know! So glad you joined us in the Nutty Nursery!!!


Nutty Nursery. Love it! We'll be lucky if any of us come out of this without going nutty, that's for sure!


----------



## SummerTime

Im a Nut Nut Nutterton for sure



!!


----------



## lexischase

Well Summers hair has been coming off in clumps and since I have no idea when we will be meeting her little one I thought I would clip part of her belly and her udder. Please don't laugh to hard!





This is the first time I have clipped anything besides a bridle path or whiskers. I have always just hired someone who knows what they are doing when it comes to clipping. But on the bright side I am SO proud of Summer! She was weary in the beginning and on her right side for a few seconds but WOW, I am still amazed at how awesome she was! She has come such a long way and is so trusting to myself, my younger sister and my mom. So happy!





Ok so I said don't laugh to hard but hey what the heck, I am still laughing at how bad it looks LOL!!!











Doesn't the inside of her hooha look quite red, or is it just me? Forgot to mention that the udder pic was taken before I pulled the clippers out.


----------



## SummerTime

Aww! She looks great!! I think for your first time you did a really good job!! Her *area* looks really dark to me!! Seems like she should be ready to foal since its been what? Like 9 months since you started this thread ?

She is very pretty!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

She looks redder to me too. I think you did a great job on clipping her!


----------



## lexischase

Thanks Viola and Mindy! I tried LOL

I just went and plugged in some dates with the foaling calculator. According to the people we rescued her from she "came in with" a stallion on May 21, and supposedly was pastured with him and another stallion prior to that. But not to positive about that. I do have a video of her being led and in the background is the stallion and the video was taken on May 21. So IF she was covered and it took on May 21, 2012 she would be at 315 days today. But thats only a guess. If she were covered the very last possible day she wasn't yet in my hands, that would be July 7, 2012. Which would leave her at 268 days today. I personally think she is much farther along than 268 days pregnant, so if she was pregnant back in May we may be seeing a foal very very soon!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh you certainly wont be waiting until June to see this baby! LOL!! Another couple of weeks or so, but not 2 months or more!


----------



## MountainWoman

I think she looks great and you've done a great job clipping. I think your Summer and my Raven might be in a race to see who foals next. Summer is so pretty. I can't wait to see baby pictures.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oops, I just confused two horses both named Summer, both pregnant!



Oops!



I think I compared the two vulvas on color too. Whoa. I need sleep!


----------



## SummerTime

Poor Viola!


----------



## cassie

she looks great! and definitley won't be waiting two months for that baby!! lol.

awesome clip job! better then mine was LOL


----------



## Gone_Riding

SummerTime said:


> Poor Viola!


What's really funny is that I went to read the last page and I still thought that it looked redder to me!



One thing is for sure, it does look red to me anyway.


----------



## lexischase

I definitely don't see her holding off another 2 months.... Not sure if she will even wait 1 month.

Took a few photos tonight, but I need help with a few questions! She was out of her stall tonight with my sister and myself and all of a sudden she started limping behind. Checked feet and she didn't step on anything but it was the back left which was bothering her. The foal was very active tonight, you could actually see the movement. Could that movement have made her so uncomfortable she would seem lame?? I was told that pregnant humans can have issues if baby "sits" or "touches" a nerve. Can this happen with horses?

I called the vet and texted her over 5 hours ago.... Still haven't heard back. I would have had her come out, but nope hasnt even called back. Calling someone else tomorrow. No fever, and happily munching on her hay.

The other question.... What does it mean if there is a sugary/salt looking substance on her udder? You may have to zoom in on the udder pics to see it.


----------



## AnnaC

Yes the way that a foal is lying can affect the movement of its Momma. I have a mare here who has never had a stifle problem in her life (nor did any of her many children) but during the last couple of weeks of several of her pregnancies she would 'catch' her left stifle. As soon as she foaled everything returned to normal - it was the extra low width of her body that 'threw' her movement out.

By sugary substance are you talking about what you can see on the ends of her teats? This is quite normal and is just a small secretion from the teats as they are filling.

She's looking good - not much longer now I think. Will she still be at the barn to foal - will you be able to sit with her/somewhere close overnight there or will you be able to get her home?


----------



## lexischase

Anna it kind of looked like a stifle issue tonight, she just seemed out of whack. Just 2 days ago she was running around like a crazy lady! Now her left leg is bothering her





No the sugary substance is like tiny white specks all around the udder, not the tiny 2 dots at the end of her teats. If you zoom in on the second udder shot you can kinda see it.

Yes she will be at the barn she is at for at least another week, and I wont move her if I think she is close. Although my farm is only 5 mins away, and home is 15 mins away. I am working out a schedule with a couple friends who will probably be staying with me in the viewing/tack room overnight and we will take turns running downstairs to her stall. I bought an entire camera system to have hooked up just to find out that the wifi/phone lines were just recently disconnected/canceled at this big facility. Go figure! I was so darn excited to have her on camera so everyone could keep an eye on her.


----------



## cassie

oh poo! how frustrating!





sounds like baby is making her uncomfortable... if she is still doing it after she foals or if it starts to really affect her, get her checked by the vets... but I should think that it will pass





she is looking really good by the way! thats a pretty good V she has going there at the moment... a bit more filling and she will be good to go! you better call those friends for thefoaling party! lol won't be long now!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Lexus, how frustrating!


----------



## Eagle

I agree with the others, baby could be causing a nerve to flare up or it could be a stifle issue, I would think it will be fine as soon as baby moves but a check by your vet wouldn't hurt. We can only go on what you tell us but a vet will get the full picture.


----------



## countrymini

She is looking really good. The hair cut looks awesome btw


----------



## lexischase

Alright well Summer has been acting slightly odd. This morning on my 4 and 5 am checks she didn't greet me at the door and didn't want me near her. She kept walking in circles around the stall to get away from me. Tonight she was walking with her tail slightly held up and kept biting her sides. Also on the back of her hooha you can see red/brown looking discharge. Could this be the mucus plug?? Does anyone have photos on what it actually looks like? Do they ever foal without an elongated, puffy hooha? I am running on 3 hours of sleep and will do another 3-4 checks tonight/early morning.

Her udder is not at all impressive but her tummy disappeared from behind! Would love to know what you all think.


----------



## countrymini

She does look smaller from behind. Hopefully she''s getting herself organised for you!


----------



## SummerTime

Hey Lexis! Keep an eye on that discharge, it could be the mucous plug, but I never saw my Summer's mucous plug. However I did read a thread on here during one of my sleepless nights, of someones mare that had a discharge and she had a bad infection. You may have read it, idk, but I would keep a very close eye on it. Have you checked her temp?

Here is a link that has pictures of the mucous plug

http://www.crayonboxminiatures.com/Foalingsigns.html


----------



## lexischase

Mindy I saw the crayon box site and it doesn't really look like that.... hmmmmmmmm.

Which thread was talking about an infection? No temp!


----------



## SummerTime

I have been trying to find it, I'll keep looking.

Maybe someone on here remembers it?? The mare had a discharge, then she kept trying to go into labor but couldn't follow through, the mare ended up having to be induced and then the baby was born, but the infection was so bad that the baby didn't make it, the mare almost didn't but they got her better. Anyone know what I'm talking about?? I read it at 3 in the morning so I might be off a detail or two!


----------



## SummerTime

Yes! Thank you Diane, that was it! How is she doing this morning Lexis?


----------



## lexischase

She didn't have the discharge at 4am. Big whinny and greeted my right at her stall door. I have classes now so won't be at the barn till later in the day, but there are watchful eyes at the barn all day. I really hope it is not placentitis.......


----------



## Eagle

Her vulva was dirty in the last pic, try washing her that way you can see easily if she has more discharge.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Renee - I was just about to ask what you have been drinking!! Actually I'm having trouble with LB as well so maybe not your laptop? Have lost my emotons again and the page keeps jumping about, also each page takes ages to load, so I'm having real difficulty trying to do 'catch up' when reading the threads. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!! (insert head banging emoton here!!)


----------



## AnnaC

PS. Just noticed that I can no longer see any of the posted pics - just large blank spaces????


----------



## Eagle

Oh well that is good to know cos I was about to go screaming to the shop that my new computer came from.


----------



## Gone_Riding

My mare has been having the same discharge off and on for a couple of days. It's clear, but occasionally has what looks like a little blood in it, giving it a brown tint. Yellow discharge I know means infection. I hadn't worried about it, but now I wonder... I just figured it was the hooha lubing up a little in prep of labor with occasional bursting of blood vessels from the pressure of the fetus.


----------



## lexischase

The forum has been working off and on for me as well. Sometimes when I go to type in the link an external error pops up and it says something odd about the website. Just a big white screen with black writing. So Renee at least you know its not your computer!

Anna can you view the pics now?


----------



## Eagle

yeah, thanks Lexi


----------



## AnnaC

Yes Lexi, for some reason, this evening I have pictures, no jumping and the emotons are back - however it is still going at a snails pace when I want to change pages or threads (I could almost go and brew up a cuppa while I wait LOL!!)

How's your computer this evening Renee?


----------



## Eagle

It is better now thanks Anna, if you are putting the kettle on I will have tea please


----------



## lexischase

Heres a picture of Summer pretending to snooze. Poor girl could not get comfortable.


----------



## countrymini

Poor girl. Still love that blaze, so unique!


----------



## AnnaC

Aww bless her!


----------



## Eagle

She is the cutest little thing


----------



## lexischase

Question for everyone....

You know how sometimes when dogs sleep their legs move? As if they are dreaming of running? Can horses do this, or has anyone ever witnessed their horse sleeping flat but moving???

This morning at my 4am check I walked the length of the barn (Summer is in the very last stall) and saw her laying flat right near her door. The lights take a minute to warm up and get really bright but she gave me a mini heart attack! Her legs were moving and so was her tummy as if she were pushing. I was SO excited and nervous at the same time thinking this was it! Well I got a tad closer and she still appeared to be pushing, then she saw me and jumped up. Then she munched on hay as if nothing had happened.......

I watched her for an hour and she would just shift her weight, then walk forward and either keep one back leg behind to stretch it out or pick it up high and stretch it. Lots of yawns and stretching but she never went back down. So I left her alone after the hour and came back and still nothing.

She fooled me!


----------



## MountainWoman

I've also seen mine running in their sleep. She's such a cutie. Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Eagle

Ah she was dreaming


----------



## Gone_Riding

Yeah, I've seen mine running in their sleep too.


----------



## countrymini

Yep, mine do it too. What a tease tho!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

My APHA stallion starts talking to the girls and he is out flat sleeping. I've had several of our mares nicker(like talking to their baby) and they are still pregnant.


----------



## lexischase

Well Summer was acting very odd yesterday. Flat out around 4pm breathing heavy, and very uncomfortable. She ate her grain then went right back down. Then around 6ish she was flat out again, fell sound asleep but only for a couple minutes. Then she rolled in her stall, which she never does. Then up around 7 and never saw her back down throughout the night.

I don't even remember what its like to sleep anymore...... I have been going to the barn several times a night/early morning, I hate that its 15 minutes away



I still dream of rolling out of bed to check my horses. One day!

Last night I had the luxury of sleeping in the car! How fun! LOL. She was just acting way to odd to leave at all. My class was SUPER fun at 8am this morning! 

Oh but guess what!!! First time I have ever been able to express liquid from her bag, and at 1 am this morning she tested between a 6.8-7.0 on the foal time strips. So maybe soon!? Heres to hoping!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh, thank heavens you were finally able to test her! I'm curious, what color was the liquid? I hope you got some good sleep, even if it was in the car!


----------



## Never2Mini

Oh how exciting !



Come on out baby so human momma can get some sleep.


----------



## 

With a 6.8 it's good you're watching her! Some will hang on and slowly drop -- but I've seen mares go from 6.8 to foaling in the same day.

Very exciting -- keep us posted!


----------



## lexischase

Friend just called me to let me know she left the barn just about an hour ago, so off I go to my new bedroom in the car LOL!

Here are a couple pics!

Viola the udder fluid was clear, hopefully that changes ASAP! Hey wheres Mindy? Cause I really need to borrow that camper right about now


----------



## AnnaC

How's she looking this morning? With that 6.8 things COULD happen very quickly - or not. LOL!! Come on Summer, you are soooooooo close!!


----------



## cassie

yes I agree!! Suzie was 6.8 the morning that she foaled... she foaled at 8:30pm that night! hoping for some good news very soon!!!


----------



## countrymini

Go Summer!!!!


----------



## lexischase

Driving me nuts here!! Breathing heavy, going from flat to not flat out. I just wish they could tell us when it was going to happen!


----------



## countrymini

That is probably her trying to communicate with sign language





What time is it over there?


----------



## 

Keep us posted!!! Very exciting!!

Praying for an uneventful foaling of a healthy little one!


----------



## SummerTime

Here I am Lexis!! That camper saved my life!!

How is Summer doing?


----------



## lexischase

Mindy! You are back! It feels like you joined us and had the colt so quickly, and now you are gone





Go get another pregnant mare LOL!

Summer is good, happy as a clam. Only change is that I can get (clear) milk from her very easily now. Tiny bit lighter in color on the foal time strips, but still driving me nuts!!

I think Dove is also in foal. Calling a new vet to see if they will scan or ultrasound her. Cant do this guessing game all over again.

I clipped Dove's face today but it still needs more cleaning up, but I took a few photos of her so I thought I would share. Will get new photos of Summer tomorrow!

The really dark photos just came out that way, I think they look really neat! Oh and one is of Dove and my sister Laina and they are both crossing their legs (by accident)


----------



## cassie

lovely, she is a beautiful mare! hey were able to get that lovely palli? 

she sure could be pregnant... looks like a bit of a tummy happening!


----------



## Jade10

I just love her evenly marked legs and she has such a gorgeous face


----------



## AnnaC

She's such a pretty girl - and that certainly looks as though that could be a pregnant tummy. How exciting!!


----------



## SummerTime

I have been so stinking busy trying to catch up on a lost month! Lol Also i homeschool both of my boys and we have been working very hard, we are almost finished! Yay!! So it has been leaving me very little time to sit down at the computer! But I have been checking on everyone almost daily, just haven't been able to comment to much!

Dove is soooo pretty! Awesome photos too! I love taking pictures and it looks like you have a knack for it too! The one with your sister and Dove crossing their legs is too cute! Thanks for sharing them. Dove looks pregnant to me!


----------



## countrymini

Wow, Dove looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Eagle

Wow she really is a pretty girl, she has a gorgeous head



Have you tried putting your hand on her tummy just in front of her udder whilst she is eating or drinking? With a tummy that size I would think you would be able to feel a foal.





Great pics by the way


----------



## 

PRETTY, PRETTY girl! I'm guessing yes to pregnant,too!


----------



## MountainWoman

Dove is gorgeous!! What a beautiful girl you have (and your others as well).


----------



## lexischase

Thanks everyone!!!

Cassie no someone beat me to her



I really liked her too! Mindy pop in as often as you can





Renee no I haven't yet but will, she does have the start of a little edema (fat pouch) right in front of her udder like Summer did when I got her. You can also tell by her udder that she has had at least 1 foal, my guess is several.


----------



## rubyviewminis

Dove is really a pretty mare, I agree! What lovely pictures you took of her!


----------



## Never2Mini

What a pretty little mare


----------



## lexischase

New pics of Summer from today. No changes. Probably shouldn't have taken udder shots after she got exercise... LOL


----------



## 

Looking good!!! Just love her face with that defining blaze!


----------



## Eagle

she looks great,


----------



## countrymini

Looking good. She is such a cutie


----------



## lexischase

Just wanted to share a photo of Summer and Dove FINALLY meeting yesterday


----------



## SummerTime

Awwww so sweet!!!


----------



## countrymini

cute


----------



## AnnaC

Aww bless them!

If those pictures are of Summer's udder after exercise then she looks as though she's making great progress. I'm sorry but I cant remember if she's a maiden mare or not. If she is, then I think her tummy is looking quite good too! I know she looks as though she has quite a while to go yet but these maidens can be a funny lot - some making you wait for ages and some catching you totally unawares. I know that you are keeping a really good eye on her, but just watch for all the possible signs that she might be getting close and not just her udder and her tummy.

Have you been able to bring her back home yet - and will she and Dove be living together when you do - they are such sweet pair!


----------



## 

Very nice picture of two beautiful girls!! Keep good watch, as Anna said, they can be very tricky -- !


----------



## cassie

aww LOVE that pic! I can't like it as I have already reached my quota for the day... (I only just woke up LOL, but I forget that this is an american site LOL it will refresh soon hehe)

as Anna said Summer is looking great! that Udder is looking so good



won't be long now!!


----------



## lexischase

Ok Heeerrrreeeeeee we go!!!

Just popping on here for a few minutes as I just got in to grab a sandwich and change just to head back to the barn. My friend is watching Summer till I get back.

I found wax on both teats at 5 pm today!!! Then tested her (clear) milk and she tested at a 6.4 on the foal time strips at 8:45 tonight!!!

Foal tonight or tomorrow????????

Anyone else have experience with the foal time strips and accuracy? Or waxing and how long till birth?

SOOOOOO EXCITED!!! I feel like I have been waiting for years with this mare.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Wow so exciting Lexi! Sorry I can't help with the testing or the waxing but just wanted to wish you and summer a safe foaling!!! Can't wait to see this little one! : D


----------



## SummerTime

I'm not for sure either but I DO know that ALL the aunties are going to say "DON'T LEAVE HER SIDE!!" Can't wait for pictures of the new baby!


----------



## countrymini

Super exciting Lexi! All the best, safe foaling!


----------



## chandab

I would have to go through several pages of my thread to find the information, but Misty tested 6 something the first night I tested her (I was late in getting started with testing) and the next morning she had her foal. I thought I had more time, but didn't. [i'll see if I can find the page on my thread.]

found the page on my thread, hope this works: http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=128362&page=45 She tested 6.4 shortly before 7:30PM my time, and we had a foal the next morning (he was on the ground before I got out to do chores, really not sure when he was born between testing and first thing in the morning).


----------



## AnnaC

With those signs foaling usually within 24 hours! Good luck and safe foaling!






It's great that you have someone who can watch her for the times that you need to collect food supplies/visit the loo etc., but make sure you have mobile phone connections so that you can be called to rush back if things get 'exciting'!!

Looking forward to the happy announcement very soon.


----------



## Eagle

Yep 6.4 is wonderful news, Foal- Time strips are very accurate so baby is coming. Safe foaling


----------



## 

We should be hearing an announcement soon here!!

We just had our first Alaska filly born about 10+ minutes ago -- looking great!!

The Nutty Nursery is on a roll......seems like these girls are always going 2 in a night!! YEAH!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Safe foaling and can't wait to see photos. I know you must be so excited!!


----------



## cassie

Woohoo!! Safe foaling summer and lexi! Suzie has wax the morning of the day she foaled



shouldn't be too long! Gosh so very exciting!!


----------



## Eagle

any updates ??


----------



## lexischase

No foal yet


----------



## countrymini

How's she going? I'm ready for some babies!!!!


----------



## cassie

oh I am so excited for you Lexi!! what has Summer been doing?



any signs of labour yet?


----------



## lexischase

I am beyond ready for a healthy baby... But I guess he/she isnt done cooking





I was there and awake from 12 to 630 am this morning and when I had to run to pickup my sister someone was watching her. Ran home twice but other than that was with her all day. She has had a bunch of good rolls, fresh grass and walks (which she didnt want to go on LOL). She is VERY uncomfortable. She lays flat and breathes very heavy, and looks like a blimp while doing it. Poor girl. Stares at her tummy, lifts and swishes her tail. Shifts/stretches back legs every couple minutes or so. She hasnt stopped yawning. I am running on negative 10 when it comes to energy LOL but wouldn't have it any other way. 8:45 tonight was 24 hours from when I found her pH to be at 6.4. Still the same but tonight when I tried to gently express milk it shot out like a spray bottle. Very sticky, like syrupy candy but still clear in color.

Anyone have any experience with a mare going longer than 24 hours after testing at 6.4 on the foal time strips?

Excuse my post if it makes little to no sense.....


----------



## eagles ring farm

safe foaling

negative 10 on your energy sounds like she's close


----------



## cassie

haha it does doesn't it Lori lol

sounds like she is definitely getting ready for that baby to arrive, gosh I wish I could help watch so you could get some sleep



you poor thing! Suzie foaled 8 hours after testing at 6.4 and when I did the evening test it was off the charts... that was an hour before she foaled... it all depends on the mare. So glad you have someone there helping you watch


----------



## Jade10

So exciting, praying for a safe delivery and a healthy foal


----------



## AnnaC

Any news? How's she doing? You are doing great - just dont let those eyelids droop, it might be what she's waiting for!!


----------



## Eagle

stay awake now cos baby will be here any time now. My girls foaled close after reaching 6.4. I would have to go and reread my threads from the past years to find out actually how long but it wasn't long.


----------



## 

I think we had one mare here who held at 6.4 for a bit, but most go quickly -- so praying for a safe delivery of a healthy little one! And like Lori says -- if your energy is -10 she must be VERY close!!! Hang in there!


----------



## cassie

I sent a FB msg to Lexi to make sure everything was ok... and Summer is still holding out at 6.4

Heading to bed now Lexi, I hope to hear your good news and see your new precious little bundle when I wake in the morning




so excited to see this little one!


----------



## countrymini

Ditto to what Cassie said.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Waiting! Do you have a foal yet Lexi?! : D


----------



## Mousie96

Any foal yet?! I can't stand waiting much longer you tell her that for me!! She is just the cutest little girl ever!


----------



## lexischase

She is completely miserable and still no foal... I feel her physical pain now LOL


----------



## Never2Mini

Poor mare...Hope foal arrives soon and is a nice easy delivery.


----------



## Eagle

I hope she foals soon cos I think you are losing it


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh, I hope the silence is a GREAT THING!!!



Come on Summer, pop that baby out!


----------



## crisco41

waiting for baby news. Goodluck Summer


----------



## lexischase

I am losing it!

I am actually getting nervous, she has seemed ready for days now. All the rolling and staring at her tummy makes me think something is wrong. I cant believe with how uncomfortable she is that she hasnt foaled yet


----------



## Eagle

Calm down she is just fine, have you tested her milk again as it will drop to at least 6.2 on Foal-Time strips once she is ready to foal. Make sure you are being nice and quiet with your visits to her so she feels safe and most of all DO NOT fall asleep and leave her alone. Baby will be here soon so just a bit more patience. I will be around tonight if you need me for anything.


----------



## 

And I'm here in between: 863-990-3210 if you need me.


----------



## rubyviewminis

Yes, I fell asleep and she knew it lol. Oh, no cigarette breaks, and no potty breaks, and keep ur clothes on! I made THAT mistake too thinking I couldn't sleep fully clothed one more night, and my vet was the expert, we all said, no, not tonight. Whammy, she fooled us all lol.

I know it's easy for me to say now, but it's true, take a deep breath, relax, the aunties are there with you. It's such a relief when you are holding that little thing and trying to count all the hooves and holes, and spray the umbilical. I started crying, then couldn't see anything (did I say that?)


----------



## countrymini

You poor thing Lexi, hopefully you both get some relief soon.


----------



## cassie

I'm sure everything is fine Lexi, is she getting good excercies isn't she? everything is going to go fine. here for you if you need us!


----------



## targetsmom

Any updates??


----------



## Gone_Riding




----------



## lexischase

Sorry I haven't been able to update sooner. Can you believe there is no baby yet???

Renee my little chart doesnt have a 6.2 but GUESS WHAT!!! At 2 today I found white/clear wax on one teat and milk coming out of the other. She is now testing at what on my chart is the 6.0, maybe the slightest bit darker. But the color is yellow.

How long do we have now??? Hope that the foal arrives safely tonight or tomorrow!!!

Diane if I needed to call you what hours are alright to do so?


----------



## AnnaC

I think you will have a baby before morning!!



Please dont leave her side for ANY reason from now on!! It will help if you can arrange to have another person with you as well - just for the support and the company if for no other reason - plus they can go and fetch the coffee while you watch!

Good luck



for a safe smooth foaling.


----------



## Eagle

Sorry typo error on my part. I meant 6.0.

*SHE CAN FOAL ANYTIME NOW*

Do not leave her alone for more than 5 minutes from now on for any reason what so ever. Baby will be here by morning.











I will be here when it is your night time so just shout if you need me, I will poke you if you get tired. Take your chair and blanket out to her stall and set up camp. Where is she now and better still where are you? Can you read this from your phone? If not do you have hubby or a friend that can come here if you need anything? 

Diane isn't home from work yet but I am pretty sure that I am safe in saying you can ring her anytime if there is a problem. If she isn't available you can ring me: 0039 345 3277700

 Safe foaling


----------



## eagles ring farm

oh looking forward to your news real soon

safe foaling


----------



## blazingstarranch

It's amazing how fast they can go! Stay close, like everyone says. She can't hold out much longer and it could be any minute now!


----------



## lexischase

No one has been leaving her side for awhile (days) and when I have to go to the bathroom someone else will be with her. My mom and little sister Laina will be with me, so I won't be alone






White wax on the end of her teats. Would it be okay to take her out of her stall for some more grass? If not I won't.


----------



## countrymini

Can't wait to hear your news!!!


----------



## cassie

Oooh yay summer!!! Agree totally with Renee. And I know that Diane has said in the past that she will be available anytime for a foal phone call



good luck and safe foaling!! Won't be long now!


----------



## 

You can call any time: 863-990-3210. The Alaska baby was a phone call at 4:04 AM -- so whenever you need!!

We'll be hearing from you here VERY soon!!


----------



## AnnaC

It wont hurt her to go out for a bite of grass, she might want to roll anyway, but watch her carefully in case you need to get her back inside in a hurry!! Just a thought, you are approx 5 hours behind me here in the UK, so has she been outside today or were you keeping her in just in case she foaled? If she hasn't been out then a little outside time in your company will do her nothing but good.





Will be expecting an announcement when I wake in the morning! Good luck!


----------



## 

Taking her out would be just fine. She may need an extra roll or two! LOL


----------



## lexischase

Anna it's just after 6pm my time. She was out with me for about an hour and a half today. She only rolled on one side and it was very difficult for her to pop right back up. She goes down so gracefully and slowly it's like watching a little dance. So cute! Getting her back to the barn was like walking a turtle. But everything is always done on her time and at her pace.


----------



## Eagle

Sounds like you are doing a great job and yes a little fresh air will do you both good. Perhaps your mum could make you a picnic for this evening to eat in the barn



I would have given anything to have my mum around to help out whilst I was foaling, I had to skip loads of meals


----------



## cassie

Awww that would be so cute!

Haha my mum is great around foaling time also



when Finn was sick and I was absolutely distraught she would get everything for me and was just there so much for me



(i think she was quite worried about me lol :/ )

So glad summer got to go out and have some fun in the sun



come on pretty girl we want to see your little one now please?!


----------



## 

Any updates?


----------



## lexischase

I have the worlds best mom! She has been staying up with me all night at the barn for about a month now.... And when we do sleep its in our car. No clue what I would do without her, I am a very lucky girl





If only my horses and ponies lived at my house with me.... One day!!

No foal yet... She has been munching hay for hours now. My vet has told me day after day to go home and sleep she is no where near. LOL I giggle, actually it horrifies me that she even says that. Imagine if I didnt do my research and listened to her???


----------



## 

Scary that! You're doing great and give mom a big hug!!!

Praying for a totally uneventful foaling of a healthy new baby!!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Yay summer!!!! Come on girl show us you baby!!! Safe foaling Lexi and Summer!!! : D


----------



## Eagle

Still no news?


----------



## cassie

Just msgd lexi to try find out an update...


----------



## countrymini

Hope all is going well over there


----------



## cassie

me top she hasnt msgd back yet..


----------



## lexischase

No foal yet


----------



## targetsmom

I was SURE this would be the announcement, but I sure feel your pain because our cams have been up since March 1 and nothing yet here either!!!


----------



## lexischase

Should there be reason for concern if she still hasnt foaled after the 24 hour mark of testing at 6.0?


----------



## targetsmom

I have seen mares on Mare Stare that "tested ready" for seemingly forever, so I guess it does happen. As long as she isn't losing the colostrum (i.e it isn't streaming onto the ground), you should be OK. They foal when they are ready and not before!!


----------



## crisco41

hang in there Lexi..once it happens it happens sooooo fast. Hoping for a babyu doe you today! It WILL happen!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Maybe she's waiting to foal in the day time... Yeah, we can dream! Come on, Summer, you don't have to wait _until_ Summer!


----------



## Eagle

Just stay close by cos she will go soon.


----------



## lexischase

Staying very close. She doesn't look like she will foal today, hopefully she is trying to trick me


----------



## eagles ring farm

trying to trick me lol...these mares are so good at that. Sometimes it does seem forever but so worth the wait

when all goes well


----------



## JAX

Getting exciting...


----------



## Eagle

how about some new pics


----------



## lexischase

Will get some shortly. Was just intently watching her shift weight and she was dripping milk on one side. It's getting white!!


----------



## targetsmom

I never in a million years would have thought our mare Toffee would have foaled before your mare. Toffee's milk was at pH 7.0 last night and the baby was definitely NOT in position yet. Even at 10 AM when I was putting Dancer out I noticed nothing and it looks like no one else did. Then BANG when I fed lunch at noon she foaled mostly standing up and never setting the alarm off (like last year). Good thing I noticed Clyde peering in Toffee's stall window and ran to investigate, as the filly was a good ways out already. Show just how sneaky these mares can be!!!


----------



## lexischase

Oh my goodness Mary! How exciting is that?! Big congratulations!!! Lucky you!


----------



## Eagle

Waiting patiently for pics, well O. K not so patiently


----------



## rubyviewminis

I am on pins and needles! Come on Summer!

Mary, that is amazing! Lol, congratulations! She must be related to Missy!


----------



## lexischase

Renee at the barn I have no Internet to upload the photos, just can post from my phone. When someone comes to take my place for an hour later ill post them. What time is it your time???

I don't think I have ever seen Summer eat, drink, and pee so much as I have in the past 2 days.


----------



## cassie

If she is dripping white milk it won't be long....



oh gosh so excited for you!!!

It's late for Renee...


----------



## Eagle

Yes Cassie it is nearly midnight so I must hit the hay soon





Lexi no worries, I will see the pics in the morning or even better baby pics





Safe foaling


----------



## 

Can't wait to see the pictures. Happy foaling -- that white milk is a great sign that she's on her way!!


----------



## cassie

Sleep well Renee





Excited to see these pics also


----------



## lexischase

Here are photos of Miss Summer from earlier today.

Thank you all for your support! Heres to hoping its tonight or in the morning


----------



## cassie

thats a good V for a maiden



so hope she goes soon for you Lexi, she sure looks ready! I can see the wax on the end of her teats... come on Summer show us the goods!


----------



## misty'smom

Why is there wax on the teats?? Does that happen right before foaling??


----------



## cassie

some mares son't do it, but some do and yes it happens just before foaling its the milk on the end of the teats drying and going hard. my mare had it 3 hours before she foaled, some mares can have it days up to a week before foaling... as with anything else with these lovely ladies each mare is different lol


----------



## countrymini

Oh come on Summer, you've had your fun, now show us your baby!


----------



## targetsmom

All one has to do is compare Summer's progress with our mare Toffee to see the extremes for these mares in foaling. I was checking Toffee's pH each night and last night it was still over 7.0 and nowhere near foaling. Her foal had not changed position even when I checked this morning. People watching on cam (like Eagle) didn't even notice anything as she foaled!!!!. Toffee was standing UP with baby half out at lunchtime!!! Her son Clyde looking in the window was the only clue that anything was happening. Luckily she needed no help, but would the foal have been able to get out of the sac if I hadn't been right there? We lost a foal in that exact same spot in 2011 because I wasn't there (no one on Mare Stare had seen her foaling either). These mares can be VERY sneaky!!!!


----------



## cassie

its very very true Mary, and its proof of why we need to be constantly watching them at all times...


----------



## rubyviewminis

Sending many happy thoughts for you that Summer foals tonight! Boy she is cute, and looks really, really ready. Can't wait. Geez Mary, it's as if they don't want our help or something



.


----------



## blazingstarranch

C'mon Summer, you can do it!!!!


----------



## Mousie96

Any news yet?!?!


----------



## lexischase

Still no foal... Every time she shifts her weight her milk drips. This morning around 2 am I found her feet/legs all wet.

Could she be any more ready?? UGH.


----------



## Eagle

Any news yet?


----------



## lexischase

Sitting in the tack room still waiting for her to foal.....

She is very happy tonight! Seems the most comfortable I have seen her in about a week.


----------



## Eagle

hhmmmm that could be a sign, some mares go real quite the night they foal



what is she doing?


----------



## lexischase

Eating her life away LOL


----------



## lexischase

Just went down... Here's to hoping!!


----------



## Eagle

Anything happening??


----------



## lexischase

Nope staring at tummy for awhile then went flat. Was down for about an hour. I don't think my photo uploaded on here, but tummy finally looks like the slightest "v" shape. She just got up for her grain and is munching away on hay again.


----------



## Eagle

go squeaze her tummy


----------



## countrymini

Lets hope so!


----------



## 

Come on Summer!!

How about a couple of pictures --a side one and one from the back looking down her sides and if possible move her tail aside so we can see her udder.

I can't believe she is still hanging on!


----------



## cassie

Crazy girl!! Lexi you should put the pic of your marestare helper up




so cute!!


----------



## targetsmom

Is she still dripping milk? I would be about concerned about that if she is because that is valuable colostrum.


----------



## rubyviewminis

Okay, between Summer and Sadie I am in full mode of praying they foal soon for you guys and safely!! Lordy, at least I didn't have to deal with the *signs* of impending foaling! Come on girls!


----------



## targetsmom

OK, since Summer has been waxed and ready, BOTH of our mares at On Target Miniatures foaled. Dancer actually waxed for a tiny bit before she foaled and I posted a photo on our thread along with pics of her colt. Now Summer, it is time for you to get with the program!!!


----------



## 

COME ON SUMMER!!! THE TIME IS RIGHT and we are ALL waiting to see this little one!!!!

Do we have a picture of how baby is riding from the back looking down her sides? I want to be sure baby is in the full "GO" position, so we know what to expect when she FINALLY decides to let us see that precious little one!

Picture please!


----------



## lexischase

Mary I am a tad jealous of your 2 stunning foals!! They are just perfect, those mares need to give Summer a phone call!!

I will get pics in little bit. Diane or anyone who can answer from personal experience....

I was told that when mares stay at this ph for this long or hold out for awhile this low they often almost always have something wrong... Ex: red bag, not presented correctly or anything else that just isn't "right." Does anyone know if this is the norm for a mare who has been "ready" for so long?????


----------



## Eagle

Keeping your vet on speed dial is always a good idea and a quick phone call to keep him updated daily on the situation wouldn't hurt either. How long has she been dripping milk now? and how many days exactly has she been testing ready?


----------



## targetsmom

I would bet that Heather at Mare Stare would know. Can you contact her - maybe through FB?? Or ask this question on the main forum? Or do a forum search there? Dancer's pH stayed high, but it seemed like - externally anyway- she made no real changes for about 3 weeks. Baby was in position, udder stayed the same. I would be a bit concerned about the dripping milk.

BTW, when Dancer showed signs of looking like she was going to foal - a good 20 minutes or so before she went down - I rang my vet's wife and SHE passed the message onto him that Dancer was about to foal. He was in the next town, not on the next street where he lives. Then Darlene called back during the foaling and my husband stayed on the phone with her just in case we ran into trouble due to the tight fit. Actually, he was going to hang up (typical male!) and I said NO, please keep her on the line..


----------



## lexischase

My vet has been peeking in at her twice daily, but she is also the one who told me to never touch her udder.. Haven't even discussed the ph with her.

One week ago today summer was at a 6.4 and on April 30th I tested and she was at a 6.0 around 2 in the afternoon. My nearest vet hospital is almost an hour away in case of emergency. Trailer is right outside the barn but I am praying and hopin with everything I have that I don't need to take her anywhere. I am just getting nervous. Tonight her udder is rock hard, hardest I have felt yet. I don't know if baby is in position. She hasn't rolled in her paddock for at least 3 days which isn't like her. Every night it seems like "go" time when she goes down, only thing she has left out is pushing and delivering. I will contact heather.


----------



## Eagle

If her udder is harder that is a good sign, there is always one of us here day and night so try not to worry too much. I am sure all will be fine. As soon as you see here starting to look unsettled and different to her normal routine give your vet a call and let her know. The mares this year are just holding out forever


----------



## 

We had a mare here last year who showed ready and held for almost a full week.

If your vet is checking on her twice a day, and not alarmed, then I would think everything is fine. How far away is that vet?

So, she's only been at 6.0 for 3+ days then. One of the reasons I wanted that picture is to see how baby is positioned, so we know if it's looking like it's in the "GO" position. I've never personally had one hang on this long -- but when you deal in "averages" we know there are some that are "off the charts" at both ends, so she's trying to set a new record.

I think if there was a problem, you would see her doing a lot of rolling. Mares seem to know when baby is not in a good position, and roll to move baby around. If she's not rolling, then perhaps baby IS lined up and ready to go.

The key is to never hinder momma from rolling. Even when they are foaling -- some will know, for example, that baby is getting hip-locked or something similar, and "nature" tells them to do some rolling -- even staying on their back for a bit. I believe that "nature" knows that gravity will naturally rotate baby a bit, and loosen a hip-lock or reposition a baby so that it can be born naturally. I never try to keep a mare from rolling or going up and down when she wants during foaling. So allow for freedom of movement if that's what "nature" is telling her to do.

If you're worried, call the vet, let them know she's been testing ready, but has been holding.

If her udder is hard, tonight might just be the night she decides to go! Let's hope so, and we're praying for an uneventful delivery of a healthy little one. Make sure your foaling kit is ready and within reach. Have your vet on speed dial, just in case. Know that you may have to assist as it might be a tight squeeze, but that's easy to do, We're all here for you, and will be here for you until this baby is safely on the ground!

Remember the sigins -- she may become agitated, she may pace her stall in circles, she may go down, up and down, up and down, etc. Or, she may do none of these and just lay down and foal with hay in her mouth! That's the fun part -- you never know quite what they will do -- but if you keep good notes this year -- you sure will know what to expect next year! LOL

Come on Summer -- let's get this show on the road.



But, we're perfectly willing to have you wait until daylight, if you'd like!!


----------



## AnnaC

You have received some great advice here already, and I think it is really good that your vet is taking an interest and will hopefully be on call and available if necessary. I would like to add a couple of what I call "dont wait until" situations.

3 to 4 minutes of serious contractions with nothing appearing, dont wait, call the vet, better that he comes to find that a foal has arrived than wait any longer if something is wrong!

Next "dont wait" is when you see the small white bubble appear - look for the two feet, one slightly behind the other, try to make sure they are the front feet (!), as the legs emerge a little further (just past the fetlocks) carefully feel up inside the vulva for the hard 'knob' of the approaching nose, it should be lying approx level with the knees or just beyond them. Only one leg or no nose up past approx knee level, dont wait, call the vet!! (with one leg only, do have a little search for the second one, sometimes it is just hooked over the top of the head and you can pop it back to where it should be!) Try to feel/search without breaking the white bag. And if you do have a wrong presentation, then it is a good idea to get the mare to her feet and walk her slowly round her stall if you can, this can help take the 'force' out of the contractions and help to keep things on hold until the vet can get there, which will make it easier for him to push the foal back in to give room for any adjustments.





I'm sure Summer will be fine, she is a maiden mare after all, and they do love to keep us guessing!! They day that the foal chooses the day and the mare the time, so perhaps you need to get down and have a few word with the little person who is hiding in her tummy so annoyingly!!


----------



## Eagle

Any news?


----------



## lexischase

Still no foal


----------



## Eagle

any changes in her body or behaviour?


----------



## 

How is she doing this morning? Any new changes? Remember, we're here for you, and we're praying she has this precious little one for you this weekend, so you can fully enjoy playing with baby over the next couple of days!!

Keep us posted!


----------



## ratzo155

Praying she foals soon.


----------



## Eagle

Please can we have an update


----------



## crisco41

checking facebook and here Lexi. Waiting for the good news


----------



## Eagle

No news in hours, Lexi I am getting worried. Please let us know that all is well.


----------



## SummerTime

I hope everything is ok, I'm worried too


----------



## Mousie96

Is everything ok?? I am starting to get worried here...


----------



## lexischase

Sorry everyone I haven't been by the computer at all and have not even had 2 extra seconds to post.

Still no foal..............


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks for the update... keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## eagles ring farm

We're all pulling for you Lexi ....It's been a tough wait for you...but will be well worth it when you see her foal

Like TONIGHT Summer pretty please


----------



## 

PLEASE SUMMER!!! We're happy to wait until daylight -- but we really wish you would show us that wonderful baby!!!!



This teasing has just got to stop!


----------



## rubyviewminis

Summer, you are a beautiful mare, please let us see that gorgeous baby your hiding! You and Sadie have the spotlight all weekend!


----------



## lexischase

Thank you so much everyone! Love coming on here to your posts. Thought maybe she'd go this morning.. It's not to late but there's only about 2 more hours of darkness. Maybe 4am is the golden hour? I am so ready to be able to sleep in my bed again, it's been a long long time.


----------



## Eagle

You must be worn out poor girl, this is one mean mare. Can you take some more pics in the morning just in case anything has changed. Sending hugs


----------



## lexischase

She really is dragging this out a bit to long..... Yes I will take pics one there's daylight. Watching movies in the tack room isn't as bad as sitting on a chair outside of her stall in 33 degrees F.

I really want the baby tonight or tomorrow as all week I have finals in my college classes. I desperately need sleep I order to function and pass 4 exams. UGH. Sending you hugs back Renee for putting up with Summer and I.


----------



## Eagle

Hehee if only I could do something to help, I would love to be sitting there with you stuffing popcorn and watching Summer/video


----------



## countrymini

Naughty naughty Summer! Such a meanie. Lucky she's a cutie lol


----------



## lexischase

Very lucky she is cute! Still no foal... Do you think it's possible for her to be weeks or even a month away??


----------



## Eagle

yeah and maybe she isn't even preggo.



No don't worry, she will foal very soon, hang in there we are here with you.


----------



## Eagle

You haven't shared any pics for a few days and I am curious to see if baby is dropped down and in position. Cab you take an udder and hooha shot also in the morning


----------



## AnnaC

I cant believe that she is still hanging on (naughty girl Summer!) and I really feel for you! Back in 2010 we had a maiden mare go 6 weeks over her presumed dates. We wtched and watched especially as she was tightly bagged up for nearly 4 of those weeks. Being a maiden she ever got a proper V (and we dont do milk checks) but she got bigger and bigger in her tummy and we grew really worried about the size of the coming foal! She eventually foaled, normal delivery, if a bit of a tight fit, normal sized baby too, so we presumed that she must have taken on a later covering - although this didn't explain that tight udder??

Not wanting to worry you over the time you might still have to wait (praying that Summer will foal soon for you),but trying to show you that normal sized babies can be born to mares who 'seem' to us to be overdue when we are not certain about their dates - I think we all worry about oversized babies!! Is Summer's milk reading still registering in the 6's?

OK I'll stop waffling and wish you good luck for those important exams!!


----------



## targetsmom

Remember they don't HAVE to foal in the night or dark! BOTH our mares foaled in the middle of the day this year (noon and 2 PM) after I lost sleep for weeks. So maybe that is a New England thing this year, you never know.


----------



## ratzo155

I have been hovering over my mare since September of last year.(not sure of dates or stud) So I can relate about the waiting. I just decided my mare isn't actually with foal and it was a phantom so no more waiting for me. I am sure that you will have a beautiful foal at the end of your wait!

I hope she goes soon for you.


----------



## 

I"m very much in favor of new pictures. It will certainly help us figure out if everything is in place and ready to go. We're all here for you, and understand how hard this is.

I remember thinking the first year I owned my mare Carrie, that she was never going to foal or something was wrong with her or baby. I've shown pictures of her here, but just so you know how I worried, this was Carrie a MONTH before she actually foaled ... on day 365 !!




And this was the perfect normal sized little filly she gave me that first year.




From then on -- she was a "clock-work" mare -- she foaled on day 365 EVERY year.

Hang on -- and post some new pictures so we can see how Summer and baby are progressing. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## amystours

Oh Lexi, I'm so sorry!! I just KNEW I would see a FILLY or COLT tag on your thread this morning. I really hope she does something so you can study for your finals. Plenty of hugs and prayers for BOTH of you!


----------



## 

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE my friends. I just received a call that Summer has been foaling for an hour, and baby is hip-locked or having a sitting-dog presentation. Lexi did the perfect thing and called upon her vets, and they have been there about an hour doing everything to dislodge our lost little foal to save Summer.

PRAY with all you have, that Summer comes through this horrid dystocia. It's one of the worst to handle, and all my thoughts and prayers are with Lexi and the hands of the vets to save Summer.

Shedding many tears and sending much love and {{{{{HUGS}}}}} to Lexi during this stressful time. Come on Summer, you can do it. Be strong little one, we're all praying for you.


----------



## amystours

Oh no....I just had to edit my post because I realized I overlooked a key word in Diane's post.

PRAYERS AND HUGS for Summer and Lexi...

So, so sad.


----------



## amystours

Please, please PLEASE keep us posted.


----------



## 

_I changed the Title here -- to hopefully get as many prayers as we can for Summer. Lexi is of course, with Summer and the vets. She may call me again, but if not, I'll be calling her to find out about Summer after a bit. _

_Just sending TONS OF PRAYERS for this precious mare!!









_


----------



## amystours

This hurts my heart so much...


----------



## targetsmom

Sending prayers and waiting for updates


----------



## Eagle

Oh no I am so sorry to hear this terrible news, I am praying for Summer and Lexi.


----------



## 

_Please Lord, keep little Summer safe.









_


----------



## 

I just spoke to Lexi, and *Summer has survived*.

The vets got the foal out about 20 minutes ago, and after an injection of Oxytocin, baby and placenta were expelled. Lexi has lost a beautiful black filly, but Summer has been saved!!!!

Our little Summer has been given Banamine -- and is already up and eating hay!!!

Thank you my friends for your quick prayers -- it has worked, and although a sad outcome for the loss of the foal, prayers have turned this into a positive outcome for our little Summer.

Lexi will be spending the day watching Summer, so I don't know if she'll get to post for a while, but I just want to thank EACH OF YOU for your quick responses and prayers.


----------



## eagles ring farm

So glad to hear Summer is ok....so sad for the loss of your foal ...but importantly that Summer is ok

continued prayers for Summer and for Lexi what an ordeal you have been through Lexi

I'm so sorry for the loss of the foal but so glad Summer will be ok


----------



## Eagle

Oh thank the Lord. I will continue to pray for Summer that she may heal fast and for Lexi, may your heart heal. Well done for being there for her when she needed you.

Thank you too Diane, you are such an amazing Auntie.

Hugs to you both

RIP little one


----------



## targetsmom

So sorry about the loss of the foal but so glad Summer has survived!!!!


----------



## 

These little mares are really something! HOW LIKE A MARE to scare us to death, and then get to their feet and EAT !!!!


----------



## blazingstarranch

So relieved to hear Summer has made it through her ordeal. I'm sorry, Lexi, that you have lost a little foal, it's so heartbreaking. You're quick thinking saved your beautiful more though.Hugs and prayers sent out to you!


----------



## amystours

Thank goodness!!!

Lexi, what fantastic quick thinking on your part in a time of chaos! Summer is very grateful, I'm sure!! You have my sincere condolences for the loss of the filly, and plenty of hugs for saving Summer!


----------



## AnnaC

I'm so very sorry to hear that you lost the little foal Lexi, but your quick thinking must have saved Summer's life. I know you must be feeling sick, shaken and exhausted right now, but I hope you can also feel the love, warmth and prayers that are surrounding you and Summer coming from all your worldwide friends.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## palsminihorses

I'm just now reading about the loss of Summer's foal. I'm so very sorry! But I'm glad to hear that Summer survived. Sending prayers for her continued recovery...........and for Lexi as well.


----------



## rubyviewminis

I just came in to check updates. Lexi, all of my heartfelt condolences for the loss of the foal. Sending you many prayers for recovery for Summer and you. I am so very sorry, and also so very relieved your pretty little mare is going to be alright. All of us have experienced the fear and exhaustion you went through, so all of us are with you to support you. You were there for Summer, that is what matters now. Sending you heartfelt prayers and hugs.


----------



## SummerTime

My heart goes out to you so very much... I'm so thankful Summer is ok, but so sad that you have had so much heartache this past year. Please know I'm thinking of you and your family.


----------



## MeganH

I am sorry for your loss but very glad your Summer has been saved and pray she recovers well. (((HUGS)))


----------



## cilla

So sorry for you loss. Summer will be in my prayers hope she gets over this.


----------



## CMC

Lexi, so sorry for your loss! But what a comfort that Summer came through and is safe. We will keep praying for you and your girl!!!


----------



## chandab

So sorry about the loss of the foal, but glad Summer is coming around and looks to be doing fine.


----------



## Mousie96

OH NO!!!!! I am so SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My heart just broke for you


----------



## ratzo155

So Sorry!!! I am thankful that you didn't loose summer! I am praying that you all heal quickly!


----------



## MountainWoman

Lexi, I just signed on to read the updates and saw the news about Summer and her foal. My heart is breaking for you. You've had such a rough year. I'm happy that Summer has you as her best friend and that she is doing well because of all the efforts you made for her. You are in my prayers. I hope Summer continues to improve.


----------



## little lady

My heart brakes for your loss. Thoughts and prayers that Summer recuperates.


----------



## countrymini

Just woke up and checked in here. So sorry this has happened to you Lexi. Sending big hugs. So glad Summer seems to be recovering.


----------



## Jade10

Im so sorry you lost your little foal such horrible news. But so thankful that you were able to save Summer, praying that she continues to recover


----------



## cassie

oh Lexi,

I am so very sorry for the loss of your little baby



my heart goes out to you Dear friend, I congratulate you on your quick thinking and getting the vet out... I know how much you Love Summer, and how your loved this little foal, I am praying for you and Summer that you will both recover soon.

Thinking of you and praying for you both.

Massive hugs being sent your way.

xoxo


----------



## crisco41

I too offer my condolences. I am sorry that your lil foal was lost. I know that it must be painful after all the waiting and excitement. I am very thankful that you acted and that summer is up eating. Our prayers willnow go to you and her. Lori


----------



## Gone_Riding

How heart-wrenching it must be for you... I am so grateful that Summer made it! Thank you, Heavenly Father!


----------



## Wings

I am so heartbreakingly sorry for the loss of your little one.

I am sure your quick thinking saved Summer, my heart goes out to you both.


----------



## AnnaC

Still praying that Summer will make a full recovery - hope she is feeling better today.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Eagle

Lexi if you pop in to read I just want you to know that we are all thinking of you and sending our love. Be strong my friend as time will help you.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Oh Lexi, I'm so very sorry for the loss for your foal! So thankful Summer is ok! We all know you did everything you could for your sweet minis. We are thinking of you and Summer!


----------



## 

Just got off the phone with Lexi. Summer has been doing very well, until late this afternoon, when she started to run a fever of about 103. Lexi called the vet to come check her right away, and now the vet is running back to the office to get supplies to flush Summer.

I was very surprised to hear that the vets had NOT flushed Summer after her ordeal yesterday -- especially with the long manipulation period it took to remove baby. So, the vet will be flushing her, and I suggested giving her Banamine for the fever.

The vet also said that Summer could have a tear -- but that would be the worse case scenario.

Asked what I would do if she were my mare, I said I would flush Summer tonight and tomorrow, but if Summer continues to run fever after 2 flushes (48 hours), I would suggest taking her to the vet hospital to look for a tear.

I believe that is what she's going to try. She is going to call me either tonight, or tomorrow morning to let me know how Summer is doing and I will update here. Lexi said she has come to check her thread, and thanks everyone for their comments and prayers. She said she feels like she has a large family behind her, and once Summer is out of the woods, she will be back to post for us.

*SO MORE PRAYERS PLEASE. PRAY that after all that manipulation, and not being flushed yesterday, that this flushing and anitbiotic will work just fine, and Summer will continue to heal without any further problems*. Your prayers helped to save her -- so now let's pray to get her well!!!

Just wanted to give an update.


----------



## MountainWoman

Praying so hard for Summer and Lexi.


----------



## countrymini

Thanks the update Diane. Will keep them in my prayers


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks for the updates... will continue prayers for Summer and Lexi.


----------



## cassie

Oh my gosh Lexi, praying so hard for you and summer right now. I hope and pray that the vets will do everything possible and that summer will soon be on the road to recovery. Our hearts go out to you dear friend.


----------



## Eagle

I do hope that flushing and anti biotics will help her get better fast. I too am sending prayers


----------



## eagles ring farm

sending prayers for Summer and Lexi


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just started to read your foaling log, This is so heartbreaking to read, I am so sorry Summer lost her foal. I will send prayers for Summer in hopes they will be answered. Stay strong (((hugs))


----------



## rubyviewminis

Thank you for the update Diane. We are all thinking of you all the time, because I know if I am, then others are. I keep calling Skye, Summer. Sending you prayers and positive thoughts for full recovery for Summer.


----------



## crisco41

Is anyone else extremely aggrevated that the Vets didnt know to flush? I mean really why do people have to learn the right things by going to a forum> Why the heck arent vets as educated as a breeder..,,I amlosing al lmy confidence invets.

I will continue to pray for lexi and summer. Was sorry to hear she hhas a temp:>(


----------



## Liz k

Oh Lexi I'm sooo sorry for your lost as I know exactly how your feeling lost one 4/5 to the same dystocia and there really are no words to make this any easier for you but knowing you did all you could and are doing all you can for summer should bring alittle comfort and I'm keeping the prayers going for summer that the flushes bring her through this ordeal and know in time your heart will heal run free lil baby and run with all the other baby's who are waiting your arrival.....((((((many hugs))))))


----------



## 

crisco41 said:


> Is anyone else extremely aggrevated that the Vets didnt know to flush? I mean really why do people have to learn the right things by going to a forum> Why the heck arent vets as educated as a breeder..,,I amlosing al lmy confidence invets.
> 
> I will continue to pray for lexi and summer. Was sorry to hear she hhas a temp:>(



It's very frustrating for sure. I'm sure they have their "routine" and wait for symptoms, but I am a firm believer in PREVENTIVE medicine, and don't like that any horse should have to have syptoms of infection before action is taken. No different than knowing that a foal that has had a VERY HARD delivery because of a dystocia shoud get prophyllactic antibiotics BEFORE the symptoms of sepsis show themselves.

Very sad, but praying that Summer will come through this just fine!

Hang in there Lexi! You are doing fabulous by this precious mare!


----------



## Wings

Keeping my fingers crossed for a full recovery.


----------



## palsminihorses

Sending prayers that the antibiotics will help Summer!


----------



## JAX

ray















Prayers will continue! Come on sweet girl you can do this.


----------



## misty'smom

I am so sorry Lexie that you and Summer lost your foal. I will pray for Summer to heal and have a complete recovery. I will pray for you Lexie that your heart will be healed.


----------



## chandab

ray


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Lexi, I'm so sorry to read that Summer seems to have developed an infection and will be adding my prayers to the others here in the hope that this will prove just a small delay in her recovery.

Please know that our thoughts and prayers are with you and sweet Summer at what must be an extremely worrying time for you.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Eagle

ray Lexi I am still praying this morning for sweet Summer but also for you, please know that you are not alone.


----------



## atotton

ray


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just checking to to see if there is some good news and to see if perhaps our prayers are being heard. I read your entire thread last night. So many ups and downs for you Lexi....your amazing and if anyone deserves some joy right now its you. I know you will do all that you can for sweet little Summer. Hugs and positive thoughts

heidi


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just noticed Diane got home and was checking to see how your doing Lexi? Thinking of you and Summer..stay strong


----------



## 

I tried calling her for an update, but got no answer. I did leave a message, and hope to hear from her tonight.

Just praying all is well with Summer, and that you, Lexi, are doing well. Sending lots of {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## misty'smom

Praying that Summer is doing better and the antibiotics have started working and that Lexi is getting some much needed rest.















Diane if you hear from Lexi please keep us posted.................


----------



## cassie

Thank you Diane, for keeping in contact with lexi and keeping us involved , you are such an amazing person and we cannot thank you enough. Lexi please know that you are on our hearts and we are praying for you constantly hoping that Summer is improving and is soon on the road to recovery


----------



## crisco41

thinking of you and stopping in to hear some good news on Summer. big hugs


----------



## AnnaC

Still sending healing thoughts and prayers for Summer, hoping to hear some good news soon.

((((HUGS)))) for you Lexi.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for trying Diane, I am sending my heartfelt prayers that Summer is getting better. Lexi we will be here when you feel upto talking. Hugs


----------



## LittleRibbie

I hope Lexi and Summer are just getting some much needed rest. Thinking of you both.


----------



## 

Have called again this morning and left a message. I will continue trying, and pray everything is moving in the right direction for Summer, and Lexi is resting and improving.


----------



## lexischase

I cannot thank each and every one of you enough. I have told this to Diane, but it really is like having a family from all over the world. You are all truly amazing for praying for Summer and I, and I apologize it has taken me this long to get on here and finally post.

Sunday morning was a disaster. The fillies head and 2 front legs were out but when a couple pushes came and nothing happened I started to assist Summer. The vets were already called before any of us knew anything was even wrong, thank god because I don't know how long it would have been if I waited to recognize the problem. I pulled with Summer's contractions and the shoulders popped out after about a minute or two. Then I could see halfway down the foals barrel/rib cage. Thats where nothing else happened, no budge, nothing. It was like the foal was being held by a vice grip. I knew something was wrong before I knew she was stuck. Oh backing up a bit.... I had broken the bag and cleared the nose one head/neck and legs were out. Tons of fluid came pouring out of her nose, and in my heart I knew the foal was no longer with us. Complete devastation. I just stared at her gorgeous face in complete disbelief that this was even happening.

My help/friends went from 2 others to roughly 12-20, I never counted as I was kind of on a different planet with everything unfolding. My vet arrived and immediately took over. I knew she was gone, wether she was before birth or not her chest cavity was compressed and stuck for way to long. I gently asked the vet if Summer could be saved and when his reply was "Thats what I am now trying to do" it was like the entire world crashed down. This may sound a bit dramatic, and I know everyone loves each and every animal they have, but there has always been something so very special about Summer. I have had many horses come in my life, and she has always been the most amazing soul and personality I have ever gotten to know. I couldn't bare the thought of losing her and when I went into hysterics I was brought out of the stall and went to sit outside. I was having a hard time breathing, I knew I had to call Diane. The foal was not hiplocked, but was in the dog sitting position.

Diane I have told my entire family, but especially my mom just how special you really are. Its like talking to an angel, and I truly mean that. You are so amazingly strong and intelligent, it was like talking with you made everything a bit better. I knew Summer had a chance, it was just a question as whether or not the vets could save her. The foal had been stuck just shy of an hour and a half when 2 friends walked out of the barn with both thumbs up in the air. The foal was finally out of Summer. Summer had been having a hard time breathing, using every ounce of energy and strength she had left to help get her baby out. It was immediate relief to hear they had freed the stuck foal.

We lost a beautiful black filly with a big, and perfect white blaze. She had 2 white stockings up to her back hocks, almost identical to Summers. I think she may have been a pinto, but I only ever saw the right side of her body. She was big, and I measured her cannon which was exactly 9 inches. So with a projected mature height of about 38' she was big. Her legs went on forever. I took photos of her to compare with a foal my friend had lost last month and she was easily double the size. But I still cannot believe I have now buried my second filly with a period of 5 months





Then came the conversation about Summer's well being. She was immediately given banamine, penicillin, and iv fluids. I started taking her temp the next morning and she was eating her hay with no fever. Then in the afternoon I temped her at 102.7, vet was called and arrived no more than 10 minutes later. I asked about flushing her, she told me to listen to her "spiel." My mom and I decided best thing for Summer was to keep her with her familiar surroundings and not move her to the hospital (this little horse does not adapt well). She was started on gentamicin which was administered with her penicillin and banamine. She was also flushed out. She was flushed yesterday as well, and given all the same medication. She was very mopey and depressed which has been very upsetting to see.

This morning I had just gotten out of my first class and headed right for the barn. I was walking down the aisle and said her name and heard the biggest, and happiest whinny!!! She came right to the door all happy and very alert. Tears of joy!! No fever, got her banamine and will be flushed again later in the day. After spending some time with her I gather my things and went to leave. I was stopped at the end of the aisle by the man who feeds her for me when I have college classes early in the morning. He said that when he went back to check Summer she had finished all of her bran mash! Which she has never had more than a few bites. BIG STEPS!!! He told me how happy he was to see her eating again, he made my entire day!! Summer has not eaten her grain since last Saturday so to finish all her mash today was a big accomplishment!!!

I spoke with Diane about 2 hours ago and apologized for not getting back with her earlier. We have now shared tears of complete sadness and complete joy!! You are SUCH a special person Ms. Diane!! I told her as soon as I was home I wanted to post and thank you all, for everything! All of this happened just before my week of finals, so I am trying to pull myself together and finish the college year with good grades





Thanks again to each and every one of you! The well wishes and prayers have undoubtedly helped Summer and my whole family get through this very rough time. BIG HUGS back to all of you! xo


----------



## palsminihorses

Awwww! Lexi, that is the sweetest 'thank you' note ever! Bless your heart! You have been through so much! And I'm *so glad *to hear that Summer is much better!

Diane, you are one *awesome person!! *Would love to meet you someday!


----------



## Eagle

I am so happy to hear that you and Summer are coping o.k. What you are going through is just heart breaking I know as I unfortunately have been there too. Please try and find peace of mind knowing that you were right there for her when she needed you. My girl was depressed for a few days too but within 10 days she was back out with her friends charging around the field playing. So don't worry too much about that. The Aunties here have great respect for the way you have and are handling this ordeal. We are and will be here for you whenever you need us.

Diane really is a wonderful person and she manages to touch the hearts of whoever she meets





Group hug for Lexi and Diane


----------



## LittleRibbie

Lexi, your story is just heartbreaking Im so sorry for your loss, thank you so much for sharing it with us. Im glad Diane and the others were able to give you comfort...they are the best...for sure..and admired by all.

Now its your time to snuggle with Summer and ace your finals. you go girl!!


----------



## ratzo155

So sorry again for your loss and a huge sigh of relief that summer is on the mend!

Sounds like she has turned the corner and just needs time to heal. How lucky is she that you found her.

Good luck with school, I hope you ace those finals!


----------



## little lady

((BIG HUGS)) Good luck on your finals!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what wonderful and very welcoming news!! I am so relieved for you and our sweet sweet Summer. I hope you are not blaming yourself for any of this Lexi, for a start you rescued Summer and had no idea that she was pregnant, or anything about the stallion. I'm thinking that he was possibly quite a bit larger than Summer, and that your lost filly just didn't have the space to find that delivery position due to her size. The fact that Summer has survived is due entirely to your quick reactions and later to the vet's help. Many years ago I 'saved' a mare in similar circumstances, but sadly I had to allow her to go to Rainbow Bridge as the vet simply could not release the foal.

I can well understand what that wonderful welcoming neigh from Summer meant to you - exactly what you needed to hear, bless you. It sounds as though the folks looking after her while you are at school are thrilled at her progress too, what nice people they are.

As for our wonderful Diane, she is just the best isn't she! And Diane, once again you were there when needed to give care, help and advice as only you can. We are all very lucky to have you here with us and we really appreciate it.

Good luck with those exams Lexi and thank you so much for taking the time to come here to tell us what happened and to give us the good news about Summer. Will be continuing my prayers for her.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## misty'smom

Lexie, so happy to see your post! It brought us the great news that Summer is doing better and getting back to her old self!! Again I am sorry for all that you have been through and the loss of your beautiful filly. It is so nice that Diane was there for you! From what I have heard and read here Diane is a very good friend. She is understanding and knows just the right things to say when one of the members here is going through a difficult time. Not everyone understands how we all feel about our furry family members and can relate to our feelings. This is one reason why I like coming on this forum, their are many big hearts here. I posted last week when I lost one of my dachshunds and the replies were so comforting to me. Hope all the posts for you help to comfort you as well!

Give Summer lots of hugs and love and get ready for your finals. I will say a prayer for you to sail through them with flying colors!! Take Care and God Bless You and Summer!


----------



## targetsmom

Hi Lexi- So glad to hear from you and glad to hear your finals are NEXT week. I was afraid your finals were this week, as they are for the other college students I know. Good luck on them!! I am so sorry for all you have been through this year and I sure hope Summer has turned the corner and will be fine soon. Early in our breeding experience we had two horrendous dystocias, one of which put Mira in Tufts for a week, and BOTH mares later went on to produce gorgeous healthy foals for us.


----------



## 

Lexi and everyone, thank you all for the very kind words! It means a lot to me to be a help to people, and especially where these precious little horses are concerned.

I'm so excited about Summer -- and now am praying too, that you ACE all those exams!!!

Keep us posted on Summer, and share a picture when you get a chance!


----------



## eagles ring farm

so glad to hear from you Lexi- again I'm so sorry for your loss and frightening time and so glad it sounds like Summer is on the mend

I can't say enough about all the wonderful Aunties on this forum....always there for you . And Diane you have been so fabulous above and beyond

being there for Lexi when she really needed you. Amazing woman

and hoping you Ace those exams Lexi


----------



## crisco41

hi Lexi. Thankful it seems summer is on the upward swing. What a scarey thing for you both to go thru. I can not even imagine.

I have found diane to be a blessing along with many many of the other aunties on here. It gives me such comfort to know I can come here with questions and concerns..pick brains with years of expoerience..and get that positive that is so lacking in ordinary life. it is rare to find a group of people,,,especially women that hearts are pure and that their only desire is to help. It is nice to see sisters pull together.

Lexi I will continue to pray for summer..and for those nasty exams!.Please do keep us updated on lil Summer.She has a lot of folks pulling for her...and you do too.


----------



## lexischase

You are all SO wonderful!! Thank you, thank you!!

oops did I say finals were next week?? Nope they started this week





I had to reschedule my one on Tuesday because I have been so worried about Summer I wouldn't leave her... Had one this morning and 2 more tomorrow. I need to get back to studying RIGHT now. LOL.

Diane no fever again!! Flush went well today and Summer came out for her walk after to help all the fluids come back out. The vet said tomorrow if she is the same she will feel confident we are really getting better. Hoorayyyyy!!! She is a very happy girl again. Love our Summer girl


----------



## Wings

I'm sending you a giant HUG. You've lived through a breeder's total nightmare and you brought Summer through it all.


----------



## SummerTime

Wonderful news! Im so happy that Summer is ok. You are such a good mama to her!


----------



## AnnaC

Brilliant new about Summer!

Good luck with those next two exams.


----------



## rubyviewminis

I am so happy for you both Lexi! Thank you for sharing your heartbreaking story, I know I not only shed tears and thanked the heavens for my sweet baby, but I learned so much. And yes, we want pictures when your testing is over and you are rested, and of course how you did on your exams lol. I too couldn't believe your vet didn't flush Summer right away, but sounds like all is being done with lots of care now. We are so lucky to have the aunties aren't we? I just today had a lady I hadn't heard from much in the 3 years since she helped me with Jewel's birth, ask me on facerbook if I still had her foaling notes lol! She was assisting a lady in another state with a horse with rare bloodlines ready to foal, and though very experienced she didn't have her laptop with the foaling notes. I was thrilled I could actually help someone else and her of all people lol! It just goes to show that we all need help now and then and you did a fine job for your Summer.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Wonderful, wonderful news Lexi!!!!! So glad Summer is doing better and happy again! Hope you both get rested. You and Summer are both awesome, and you take great care of your minis! Can't wait to see pics of Summer when you get time, and you can sneek some in of Dove too! She and Summer are just beautiful!!!


----------



## 

Lexi -- no fever is such FABULOUS NEWS about Summer!!! Just shedding more happy tears that all is going so well for her and you.

Praying you will fly through those exams, get some good rest, and share some new pictures of this precious girl with us!!!


----------



## amystours

Woot woot!!! Way to go Summer!!!

Lexi, again, you have done a FABULOUS job!!!


----------



## Eagle

Sending prayers for your exams Lexi



Give a big hug to Summer from me


----------



## AnnaC

How did the exams go Lexi - hopefully you managed to sail through them and the results will be what you were aiming for.





Still saying prayers for Summer, perhaps you can give us an update over the weekend please.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hey Lexi, How'd you do on your exams? Aced them Im sure. I hope this weekend will bring you some quiet, quality and even restful time with Summer while she is healing. (((hugs))


----------



## 

Looking forward to hearing how things are going for you Lexi, and how Summer is doing. Even a picture would be great of that pretty little girl!


----------



## lexischase

Hi Everyone!!

Exams were alright, very confident with how I did on 2 of them but I know I didnt do perfectly on one. I am still wiped out from everything and I have actually been falling asleep dressed. I know I am tired when I fall asleep before 9 at night LOL. Believe it or not I feel more tired now than I did when I got one hour of sleep watching Summer all night/day. Everything is just finally catching up to me though. My mom and I stayed at the barn for over a month, every single night.

Summer is doing better!!! She had her last uterus flush yesterday, and no more penicillin or gentamicin. She is on tribrissen now twice a day but much easier to give. She is such a superstar!! I only got 2 pics of her on my cell phone but will bring me camera today. I have loads of time now that I am on my summer break





I have brand new photos of Dove as well. I am praying she is not bred, because she is much smaller than Summer and I dont think she could handle being bred to anything large. She will have the same watchful eyes and care Summer received, but I much prefer her not bred. If she were ever to be a mommy I would like to have the upper hand and choose a small stallion and know breeding dates etc. But you now all know me pretty well... I always end up with the short end of every stick. So we will all just have to really hope for the best.

The first photos of Dove are from a week or 2 ago, cant remember. The Shiny ones are brand new, I took them right after her tub time. She is definitely rounder, and looks bigger in person. Diane any idea why she has white spots???


----------



## 

Well, I don't know much about the pinto genes. They almost look like the Appaloosa Snowflakes, and I know she has the striped hooves, but if I remember without going back to look, she has a black udder with no mottling or any other characteristics that say appaloosa, so I'm thinking it must be some sort of pinto gene component. Hopefully others can help out here -- I'm just not well-versed in "pinto". LOL Hmmmm, maybe there's some pintaloosa in there.....





She is looking fabulous though!!! WELL DONE!!.


----------



## LittleRibbie

" I always end up with the short end of every stick"...Lexi honey that brings tears ..Im at a loss I wish there was something I/We could do. You and your mom did great but some times things are out of our control. Summer is well b/c of you and in time you may try again, Little Dove well if shes pregnant ( even if its not the desired breeding )there is no doubt you will give her the same wonderful care you gave Summer. If Dove is not pregnant that will just be another bridge that you can cross when your ready to choose the bridge. Please keep your chin up, huge hugs, andstart snapping some more pictures.

Heidi


----------



## lexischase

Thank you Diane!

Heidi thanks so much for the kind words, it was a very heart wrenching experience but I will be stronger from it!!

Diane Dove is closely related to your Spotty!! So could she have appy blood?? I am trying to figure out how Spotty even has spots LOL

Sweetwaters Miss Liberty.pdf


----------



## 

Spotty has spots because of his breeder's poor breeding habits, for sure. Your girl could also have some appy hanging out in that pedigree.

First, though, so many minis are misidentified as far as colour goes in the registry records. Many pinto minis are actually pintaloosa but hiding the appy, there are lots of "roans" who are really varnish roan appys, as well as many "solids" which are not truly soids but have appy characteristics but a "solid" color coat. The appy gene can hide very well, and appy characteristics can take years to show themselves, so many horses are registered as solids that are truly NOT solids -- so are really not what they seem on "paper".

The second problem is with the Sweetwater Farm name. Charles Penland owned Sweetwater Farms and had some wonderful horses in the early 1990's but poor breeding habits -- letting mares run with multiple stallions. So there were "problems" when DNA testing was started. Many horses were found to have not been by the stallion or mare on the papers, and it became a huge mess to get many horses registered. So all Sweetwater pedigrees should be taken with a grain of "salt" -- although the nice thing was many of his stock were from very fine lines -- having Gold Melody direct offspring, Egyptian King and Roan Ranger direct offspring on his farm and breeding. He bought up many herds from some very well known breeders, bringing together fantastic lines -- but what you see on paper may not really be what is true. Even with DNA testing, they only look to see that the baby belongs to the sire and dam if you order Parent Qualified papers -- other than that they just DNA test the individual horse.

So, since Spotty was never "Parent Qualified" when I purchased him -- since I purchased "HIM" not his papers, if you know what I mean -- and I would be a fool to do it now since it would be impossible to find the mistakes and who truly might be in his pedigree, I just "go" with what the pedigree says, knowing there has to be a mistake in there somewhere since there are no appy horses showing in his pedigree according to the registries.

Hope this helps.


----------



## targetsmom

Hi Lexi-

You have had a really bad start with your mini experience and my heart breaks for you. But if it is any consolation at all, our start into breeding was pretty awful, and until last year our record was 2 live foals out of 8 confirmed pregnancies over 5 years. And one of those live foals was Max that we lost way before his time. But we kept going, and the last two years, _with the help of the Aunties on this forum_, our luck has changed and we have 5 wonderful foals to show for it. As I was told before we started. breeding minis is not for the faint of heart. You can do everything right and still have a bad outcome.


----------



## AnnaC

So great to hear from you Lexi, and to hear that our beautiful Summer continues to make good progress. I know that we Aunties have been praying for her, but the reason that she survived her ordeal is because of you and your care. You rescued that little mare and you loved and cared for her, changing her from what she was to what she is today. It was your care and your feeding programme that provided her with the strength and stamina that enabled her to withstand all that she went through and to fight her way back to a full recovery.





I'm so glad you did well in the exams, hoping that the one you are not sure about proves to have a good result as well. As for Little Dove, she could be pregnant or not, difficult to tell as yet, but perhaps you would kindly update us a little on the things you know about her to save us reading back through pages of posts - her size and age for instance (if she's older than 5 she may well have had a foal before?)

And keep those pictures coming when you can, plus a few of our sweet Summer please.


----------



## cassie

oh Lexi, I am soo soo happy to see that Summer is doing so much better! massive hugs going out to you my friend, I'm crying at my desk at work lol (sure hope no customers come in right now :/)
you are the most wonderful person and take the absoloute best care of your horses I'm sorry this has happened to you. thinking of you dear friend, Dove is looking great! though I hope for your sake she isn't in foal so that it doesn't cause you stress...





I'm glad you went well in your exams



good on you! I know I would have totally flunked them if I was in your situation lol.

Now make sure you rest well, we can't have you getting sick now.

sending massive hugs your way!


----------



## JAX

Very happy to hear that Summer is doing good, and also to hear that the exams seemed to go well. If Dove does not end up having any appy in her then I would tell you that she has Birdcatcher spots, that may or may not stay. Some horses have one or two and some have lots and lots of them.


----------



## chandab

I forgot about Bird Catcher spots, so that's a possibility. My thoughts were that if no appy, then just Sabino ticking spots. I had an AQHA mare with a dime sized spot on her thigh/hip.

You can see if in this pic, if you can see beyond the cute colt that the picture was taken of:




Her registration papers listed it as a "roan spot"; we are talking the AQHA here, so take their terminology with a grain of salt. She's sabino roan, not true roan.


----------



## lexischase

I had never even heard about bird catcher spots, how interesting!

Lots of things have happened since I have last posted. A friend and I fundraised to rescue 2 mini mares, who will come stay with me until they find their forever home. They still have a couple more weeks of quarantine though. We named them "Una" and "Coral." Both very cute!

On Saturday I bought 2 new additions, that I am just thrilled about! My new mare is Double B Farms Echos Delight, a very pretty buckskin girl




and at her side is a brand new filly by Reeces Geneses. SO EXCITED!!! They left the celebration sale and went to a friends farm where they will stay for about a month as I didn't want the filly and mare having to travel all the way from Ohio to me in MA. But I can hardly wait to get them home to me! I am told the mare is absolutely gorgeous in person and a fantastic producer. I just received cell phone pics last night and I am pretty sure the filly has 2 blue eyes, which is a major bonus (and I had no idea before hand). I am just so happy, and very lucky to have purchased this fantastic pair





Sorry for rambling! Summer and Dove and my other horses are all doing well! Will get photos of them ASAP!

PS the filly isn't even 24 hours old in the first few photos, and only 3 days old in the other. Any name suggestions?!


----------



## Jade10

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! They are both gorgeous



The mum looks to be silver as well, which is one of my favourites and I love the little fillies nose


----------



## lexischase

Thank you!!! I thought the mare looked Silver buckskin to me, so I am not crazy!?

Forgot to add the filly sleeping from last night!!


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations on your 2 new gorgeous girls and well done on your fantastic work with the 2 rescues, they are so lucky to have found you and your friend.


----------



## countrymini

Love your new additions. That mare is beautiful! Filly of course is totally adorable


----------



## Never2Mini

Congrats on your 2 new very pretty girls !


----------



## cassie

congrats on your two gorgeous girls! they are stunning!

names for your new little filly, Mia? Layla? Echo? something really pretty I think for such a special pretty girl!


----------



## little lady

Congrats! Beautiful mare and stunning filly!


----------



## 

OH, that silver buckskin mare is just TOO GORGEOUS!!!!! LOVE those dapples in her coat!!

And it could be the filly might be a smokey black -- carrying the cream gene. We can hope!

I'm horrid at names, but you must be just OVER THE MOON with your new girls!!! FANTASTIC!!


----------



## JAX

How about the name "S A V V Y" ?? Lol i cant help it she looks like my Savvy at birth who is now 4 years old and black as black can be.


----------



## lexischase

Thank you everyone, I am so tickled with both the mare and filly! I am told the mares barn name is Delight, which I do not like but won't change it if she knows it. I think I am going to call the filly "Brave" kind of a long story as to why, but has lots of meaning. I got an update and the person who is boarding her told me "she is a mess" I figured he meant she was dirty??? No he meant she runs and plays all over the place, she is a little spit fire. He breeds and sees lots of foals, and he says she is a handful. Which I love, especially the extra spark! He said Delight is so sweet, and 10x more gorgeous in person! So yes I am thrilled! He also said the filly has the most beautiful dished head, hopefully my new show filly?!

I will share more photos as soon as he sends me some


----------



## chandab

If you don't like "Delight" as a name, wait til she comes home, check out her personality, and try out some names on her, you might be surprised and find she likes (responds to) something else better. The names we pick don't always go with the horse, and even a name they've had for years they don't always respond well to.


----------



## blazingstarranch

Oh yeah, silver buckskin! Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh many congratulations Lexi - what a beautiful mare and that filly is just gorgeous, cute too. How sensible of you to find somewhere for them to stay after the sale, although I know you must be itching to get them safely home with you!

So glad you managed to rescue another two horses - you really are an angel, hope you find forever homes for them soon.

Looking forward to pics of ALL the new additions when you can get some, and sending hugs to our wonderful Summer.


----------



## 

DITTO to everything Anna has said! You are wonderful to help rescuing these little ones and getting them new homes. And what sensational horses you have gotten. Can't wait for more pictures of everyone~!


----------



## lexischase

Thanks so much Anna and Diane!

Little update on the rescue gals Una & Coral: Coral ended up with a bad respiratory infection, bad wheezing and both had the snotty noses. Both have turned the corner. The woman we are using for quarantine is just wonderful, knows just how to fix them up, which is so nice since I have never quarantined far away. But my good friends place was full



Will have pics of these girls soon!

I havent taken my camera with me to the barn (so unlike me), but have managed to snap a few photos on my cell. Oh and I finally received some photos of my new filly!! She has TWO blue eyes! Always wanted that, funny how things work out.... So its a fun surprise!! They also posted 2 videos on my facebook page, that I will share here but i think you have to have an account to view them. I can hardly wait to get her and her momma home!!

Summer is doing so well! So full of life always, we call her our little lion





Dove looks wider, so will need to take new photos soon.

Hope these videos work!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200133784767143&set=vb.1226441406&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200144141626058&set=p.10200144141626058&type=2&theater


----------



## countrymini

Gorgeous photos! So glad things are working out for you. You certainly deserve it!



Bet you're busting to get these girls home tho


----------



## Jade10

oh your filly is gorgeous, she is going to be quite striking with her dark coat and bright blue eyes and I really do love that little snip(?) on her nose



summer and dove are looking great too


----------



## cassie

Lexi I know I keep saying how gorgeous she is and how lucky she is to be able to live with you but I really am SO VERY HAPPY that you have got her and her mummy



after everything that you have been through lately you deserve to have the most beautiful little baby and her mummy is to die for!

I'm so glad Summer is doing so well! this would be all due to your love care and attention to her I congratulate you we can all learn alot from you and how much you love your munchkins <3

Dove is looking a little wider...would love to see some more pics of her if you get time


----------



## misty'smom

Lexi, your little filly is gorgeous!! Love the blue eyes and dark coloring together, she will be a beautiful Mare. Summer is looking great, she is a pretty little girl too!!!


----------



## AnnaC

What a lovely picture of a very contented little filly - beautiful clean bedding too, they are obviously in good hands and being well looked after until they are ready for their journey to you.





Yes, we would love to see some updated of little Dove - Summer too - when you have the time.


----------



## lexischase

Thanks all! Trying to plan the trailer ride for momma and baby soon! Cassie those compliments mean the world to me <3

Pictures no later than Sunday, I promise!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Gorgeous new additions. I Love the mare and that filly is beautiful


----------



## Eagle

Lexi she is just adorable, no wonder you are in love



You must be so excited organising everything to get them home


----------



## little lady

Adore your new filly! Love the black with the blue eyes...stunning!


----------



## Gone_Riding

I haven't been on in a while, so I just got to read about Summer's ordeal... The last I had read was that she had lost the foal and was fine, so to hear she had issues later was very disheartening. I cried again. That must have been horrible to go through. I am so thrilled to learn that she has pulled out of it and is doing well! She sure looks beautiful! I love those spots and hope they stick around!

Your new additions are sure beautiful! I bet you are enjoying having a baby to play with. I hope that it helps the hole that Summer's baby left... Congratulations on that pair!


----------



## lexischase

Viola she had a rough go the day after the foaling, but she has been doing very well. She is such a trooper, thank god!! Now my sister is teaching her to stand on the cross ties (as you can see from the photo LOL) and she is doing great! Thanks for the compliments on the new girls



don't have them home yet but I can hardly wait!


----------



## lexischase

Hi All!!

I moved Summer and Dove back to my farm last night!! (Finally)

Both are doing well, Summer is her normal spunky self and Dove is much rounder. Will have to get prego pics soon, just haven't had the time. This morning at 4 am we had our new family member arrived! We got my younger sister a buckskin pony last week and surprised her with the arrival this morning! She had no idea, she thought she had sold to someone else. She is beyond thrilled! She is a 7 year old QH and is roughly 14.2-14.3 I havent sticked her yet. Her name is Catori, and I just googled it the other day to see if it had a meaning and loved finding out that it means "spirit."

The photos of Summer are from the other day, today she was running all over her paddock like the wild woman she is and I couldn't snap any pics. Doves photos are from today as well as Catori's! Laina is in the pink tank top, she is my 12 year old sister and the very proud new owner of Catori. Her friend Meghan is in a couple of the photos with her. But they are so cute I have to share!!

So as of right now its only Summer, Dove, and Catori at my farm. Patrick, Monaco, Delight, and Brave still have to move in!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Those are some beautiful photos of beautiful horses and very happy young ladies!! Your sister looks so happy and her horse is stunning!!

When do you think your others will be able to join you? I bet you cant wait!!

What type camera do you use...your a great photographer!!


----------



## Eagle

Hi and welcome back



they are great pics and your sisters joy is adorable to see. Nothing gives more pleasure than a new horse to a little girl


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Summer looks fabulous! Dove looks very pregnant (more pics soon please)!! As for your sister, no wonder she looks so happy - Catori is such a beautiful mare!

How wonderful that you have been able to get them home at last, hope it wont be too long before the rest can join them.


----------



## 

Beautiful and happy pictures!!! They are great!!

And I'm with Anna -- more pictures of Dove -- she is really looking quite pregnant!

So wonderful you are getting them all home! Must be very exciting and a happy time for you!!


----------



## countrymini

Love the photos, and isn't your sister a mini version of you!? lol


----------



## lexischase

Not positive when the others will move over. Hauling date for mare and foal changed



now they are coming on July 4th, I can hardly wait! But its very close!

Heidi thanks so much, I have always loved photography! These are just "fun" shots, nothing special. I shoot with a nikon, but used to have a big fuji film which I really loved!

Catori is settling in well, and is such a sweetie! Hayley yes she is a younger version of me LOL!

Summer and Dove now get turned out together and just love it! They are such great girl friends, and it's so lovely to watch! I took some photos today of both girls. I also just purchased a new colt a few hours ago, and I am REALLY excited about him! His name is Stars Galahad and he will be coming from Texas and arriving to me on July 7th (approx). I will share a few photos of him as well


----------



## AnnaC

The two girls look so very happy in their home pasture - loved the pictures!

As for your new little fella - he's gorgeous!! Cant wait for the pics when you get him home (and all his details).


----------



## 

Oh my! This is one beautifully bred colt -- and quite stunning to look at in his own right -- however he's had a long line of wonder champions to get his stunning looks from. You've done extremely well finding this handsome stallion for the future!

Stars Galahad.pdf


----------



## LittleRibbie

Beautiful Pics!!! Your girls look so pretty and your new fella ...well he's stunning!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## lexischase

Thanks all! The new mare and foal arrived this morning around 3:30. I love them both, and the mare is actually much prettier than she was in the photos. Lucky me!! I am calling her Delight for now and will probably end up calling her "Dee" and I am calling the filly "Brave."

I sat out with them so long I got the worst sun burn. Didn't even realize hours went by LOL. Now I am awaiting the arrival of the new colt next week!!

Hope you like the photos of Delight and Brave! As you can tell Brave is a very well fed foal!


----------



## Jade10

Awwww congratulations Brave is soo gorgeous with her blue eyes and little 'snip'



and Dee is beautiful as well!!


----------



## 

Delight is just beautiful!!! And I love her VERY well fed foal -- those ice-blue eyes are stunning!!


----------



## AnnaC

Delight is sooooooooooooooo gorgeous and as for little Brave, well she is just too cute for words!! Many congrats!!

Cant wait to see the pics of your new boy when he arrives.


----------



## countrymini

Both are gorgeous! You must be so excitied.


----------



## lexischase

Thank you!!! I'm am just thrilled! Today Brave decided she liked us and now "calls" for us and runs up for scratches. She's so sweet. Delight is also a very sweet girl, I'm very lucky to have them.

Any ideas on barn names for the new colt?? His name is Stars Galahad and I don't want to call him Galahad. Where's Bree, isn't she the queen of names??

I'd love any suggestions!! Love unique names, but open to everything!


----------



## misty'smom

Congratulations on your beautiful new additions!!! Your new girls look great in their new pasture, so pretty!! I just LOVE Brave he is so handsome and I LOVE his name too seems very fitting!! His Momma sure is a beautiful girl too! Have fun and ENJOY all your new babies Lexie!!



Don't forget those promised pictures of your new colt when he arrives!!!!!!!! I will be thinking of a name but maybe after I see some pics I will have a suggestion or two!! LOL


----------



## chandab

Perhaps when we see pics of the new colt, someone will have good suggestions for a barn name. From the registered name, the only thing that popped into my head was "Lad" or "Laddy".

Love the mare and filly, those blue eyes are beautiful.


----------



## 

Well Bree is into Norse names, so if Brave is a call name, there are several old Norse names for brave:

*Nandor* means ”brave as the god Tor”

*Tormod* has the same meaning.

*Folke* means ”chief” or ”brave leader”.

*Modulf* means ”brave like a wolf”.

*Bernhard* means ”brave like a bear”


----------



## lexischase

misty'smom said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new additions!!! Your new girls look great in their new pasture, so pretty!! I just LOVE Brave he is so handsome and I LOVE his name too seems very fitting!! His Momma sure is a beautiful girl too! Have fun and ENJOY all your new babies Lexie!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget those promised pictures of your new colt when he arrives!!!!!!!! I will be thinking of a name but maybe after I see some pics I will have a suggestion or two!! LOL


The little black foal with blue eyes is actually a filly



her name is Brave and the buckskin dam is Delight!
I am going to attach 3 photos of Stars Galahad (the new colt). Maybe you will all have some name ideas after seeing some photos of him! These were just taken less than 2 weeks ago





Great suggestions so far!


----------



## AnnaC

He looks like a Comet to me - loosely connected to Starr, and with that white tail following him, just like the 'tail' of a comet! ??


----------



## chandab

Very nice looking boy, congrats on the new addition.


----------



## lexischase

He has arrived!!!

Anna I really like the name Comet. I used to ride a shetland pony named Comet, he was crazy! I had soooo much fun on him when I was little! Thank you Chanda!

I cannot find a name that seems to suit him


----------



## Eagle

Sorry it took so long to reply but my keyboard got covered in drool



You have wayyyyyyyyy to many gorgeous horses in your barn






:drool





The name that pooped into my head was "Wowzer" cos he sure is a jaw dropper. Congratulations


----------



## AnnaC

Great suggestion Renee!! Personally I would wait a few days and see if something in his personality makes you think of a suitable name - we often change our 'pet' names for our babies several times until we find one that really fits.


----------



## lexischase

Hi Everyone!! Wow its been awhile.......

Don't even know where to start! My good friend gave Stars Galahad his barn name, which is Jax (short for Jackson, or Jaxon). I still haven't decided on which spelling I like better, so I always just write Jax. I had 2 trainers who wanted to take him to Worlds and show him in the weanling class, but decided against sending him due to illness/stress on a 7 months old baby. He is also very different, so he is better off at home with me until I show him myself next spring. He is such a character! I am going to attach photos of him that I took after I did a 15 min clip job, and my 12 year old sister held/posed him. Not an easy task...... He is Mr. Personality.

Summer and Dove are awesome, as always! Such wonderful mares, especially our resilient little Summer.

Delight and Brave are also wonderful, Delight is such an incredible momma its just lovely to watch. Brave was very adventurous and in my opinion to adventurous! She started "running away" when it was time to go out to her paddock in the morning. She would venture off from Delight while being led so she was halter broke at an early age. Something I did not want to do, but for her own safety it was needed. Wandering to the woods and other fence lines was terrifying on our short trip to her field! She is almost 4 months old now, where does the time go? And Jax just turned 7 months yesterday.

I am also adding another broodmare who is in foal and due first couple days of March, I can hardly wait!! It will all be finalized this week as soon as her owner receives my check and contract in the mail. Cant wait to share photos and details, but she is kind of a dream come true!

Hope you enjoy my "handful" of photos!!


----------



## lexischase

More photos


----------



## AnnaC

Oh great to hear from you again and thank you for all those fabuous pictures!! Everyone is looking fantastic - Dee looks as though she could be pregnant, is she - I cant remember if she was covered before you got her? Little (or no so little!) Brave is such an attractive looking baby - 4 months already, where does the time go as you said! As for Jax - well he is just stunning and looking great. I think you were very wise not to send him off to the show (and into 'strange' hands) so much stress can be involved. He will probably do so much better next year with you as his handler.





Our wonderful Summer and pretty Dove are also looking great - loved seeing pictures of them again!

Cant wait to hear all about your new arrivals, do let us know as soon as they arrive.


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats on your beautiful and handsome new arrivals


----------



## 

Wonderful pictures. Everyone looking so good!! And exciting news about your arrivals....AND a new foal coming!

Welcome back -- you've been missed, and were very excited to keep hearing about all that is going on for you!


----------



## paintponylvr

Since I hadn't responded earlier - SSSOOOO GLAD that Summer is over her ordeal and is doing great (she looks awesome!). Did you decide that Dove isn't in foal? Or is she getting "bigger" now?

Wow, when you get horses, you go "crazy"!! And what beautiful horses they all are too. I love "Jax"!!! Of course, I'm a sucker for silver dapples... but he is stunning. Can't wait to hear about your new mare and see pics. AND to find out whom she is bred to.

In reading thru all the pages since May, did I miss what happened with the two rescues? Did they find a home?

Catori is a beautiful horse - hoping she and your sister are doing very well together.


----------



## Never2Mini

Congrats on your new Ponies !! What a pretty little herd !


----------



## cassie

love seeing all your updates of your new additions on facebook Lexi! they are so lucky to be living with you! and we all know that you deserve them! can't wait to see how your yearling goes next year at the shows




I'm sure he will be outstanding!!


----------



## lexischase

Thanks ladies!!!

Anna you are right about Delight, she does look bred! But unfortunately she is not. Paintponylvr I highly doubt Dove is bred at this point but she definitely could be... This coming January will be a year since I got her, so she could technically foal up until mid/late December I guess.

My new girl arrived!!! Her name is LM Hawks Perfect Melody or Melody for short. She is the sweetest mare ever, truly an amazing personality!!! She moves a bit odd though, possibly a stifle issue my vet will be checking shortly. She arrived this way, but I am really hoping its nothing.

She is in foal and due March 4th and the foal is by Billy Idol! I can hardly wait...... She has had 3 foals by him, I have only seen photos of 2 both both are stunning fillies. One is a palimino pinto with the most gorgeous look. Hoping for a repeat  but so excited about what ever she has!!! I dont have any photos that I have taken with my big camera yet but will get some soon. Also going to attach a photo of Mr. Jax being a goofball


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she's such a gorgeous girl - am really thrilled for you, a great addition to your special herd!





I have a mare that can show an iffy stifle when pregnant, but usually only in the last few weeks once she gets huge and throws her leg out as she waddles about! Your girl might be feeling the results of her journey to you - swaying to and fro especially with a tummy reasonably full of foal. They really do need to be pretty well 'muscled up' in their gaskin/second thigh area for some of those journeys. Make sure her back feet are kept well trimmed and give her plenty of outside time or a big stall if she's in a night and she should be fine.

Love the picture of Mr Jax - what a great shot!


----------



## 

Oh yes, she is just beautiful!!! Can't wait to see this new one, too!!

Mr. Jax is such a clown!!! So fun to watch his antics!


----------



## lexischase

Hi Everyone!!

I have had tons going on, and have since added another new filly. She will be 2 in the spring!! I think you will all love her





I was sending Melody off to be foaled out since I am a full time college student, and cant "sleep" in the barn for a month and a half like I did with Summer last year. But my trailer ride just fell through, so back to square one. I just pulled up a calendar app and here is what I came up with for her breeding dates.

She was bred March 14th as well as April 3rd & 4th. If she took on March 14th she is 279 days today. If she took on April 3rd/4th she is 259/260 days today.

Any suggestions or recommendations on someone who foals out in the US? I am located in Ma.

I was really doubting she was even bred and was scheduling an ultrasound until I felt a VERY active bouncing baby!! Isn't that the best thing?! Getting very excited, but also very nervous. Last year with Summer is still so vivid.


----------



## 

HOW EXCITING!!!!! I don't know of anyone that foals out, but where were you going to send her? It's W-A-Y early enough to perhaps schedule another ride for her. But I hope they will have MareStare so we can all watch this little one!!


----------



## lexischase

She was going to be sent to either Maryland, or Virginia. I just don't see it happening unless I can find another hauler who can go very soon. Worst case scenario she stays home with me and I get wifi, computers, and cameras installed in the barn. Which really should not at all be an issue. Spoke with her breeder last night, and she gave me her notes on her previous births. She foaled around 325 days in 2011 with a very tight bag and ph tested ready (foaled at 9:15 pm). In 2012 she foaled at 330 days at 1:30 am. Super tight bag, and tested ready. She said she is always VERY textbook, so crossing my fingers thats the case this year as well. Just ordered foal time test strips last night so I will have them just in case. 

Quick question... If she got in foal on her very first breeding date (March 14th) would she have allowed the stud to breed her again on April 3 and 4?

I am going to post photos of her past 2 fillies, the owner gave me permission to share. Both fillies are also by Billy Idol, so I will have a full sibling


----------



## 

Very exciting!! And yes, some mares will let the stallion breed then even when they are pregnant, so if she was still with him, it's quite possible she took on the first cycle, and then let him breed her again.

VERY NICE babies she produces!! The Foal Time Strips are wonderful, and they will let us know when she's ready if she tries being sneaky and not give us all the previous signs she's given. And remember, we're only as far away as a phone call if you need immediate help. My number is: 863-990-3210 and I'm always up and ready during foaling time -- no matter what the hour! And if you have cameras, all the better!


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo this is sooooooooooooo exciting!! Great to have you back again by the way! I love Melody's previous babies and am really looking forward to seeing this next one





As she is an experienced mare I'm sure everything will be fine and that info from her previous owner will probably prove to be very useful, plus the foal strips will help wih her progress.

How's our lovely Summer doing - and any chance of a new picture of her plus your new filly ................... please!


----------



## lexischase

Diane I still have you programmed in my phone from last year. Having you on the other end of the phone was truly a blessing during Summer's ordeal. Thankful is an understatement!

Thanks Anna! I have missed all of you wonderful Aunties!! Summer is just wonderful, best girl ever (as always). I promise you some photos in the next few days!! In the mean time I will share some of the new filly! Actually she is meeting Summer in at least one of them 

Her registered name is Aloha Acres A Silent Wind, and I am a HUGE fan of her sire McCarthys Aloha Silent Partner! She is about 29-30 haven't measured her yet, but she is so tiny and dainty. I added some fancy professional shots of her as well as some cell pics I took in the barn OH and a teeny tiny baby pic


----------



## AnnaC

What a gorgeous little girl, no wonder you are so excited to have her. Looking forward to more pics soon.


----------



## 

What a little BEAUTY!!!!! Oh, she's fabulous! I can't wait for more pictures too, and our upcoming year!!


----------



## paintponylvr

What a cutie! I remember her at the sale. Liked her sire as well!!!!

I'm looking forward to your "new" mares' foal. Did I miss her name? While that pali spot is a beaut, I would love to see the buckskin filly when she gets older and is clipped or groomed to a short coat.


----------



## lexischase

So Melody is either 319 days today, or 299 days depending on the breeding dates. I am leaning more towards 299 but would love all of her auntie's opinions!

I don't even think she looks bred, all of my other mares who are open except one look more in foal LOL! But she is a bit long bodied, so perhaps she can just hide it more easily?? The foal is super active, otherwise I would not even think she was cooking anything.

Attaching 2 fun photos of her, as well as body & udder shots. The side and back view are from January 18th, and the udder pics are from January 24th.


----------



## misty'smom

What a beautiful little girl!! I love, love her face, so sweet!!!!

Melody is a beauty too!! Can't wait it see her foal, I'm sure this is a very exciting time for you. Best wishes for safe and happy foaling!!!!

It was also nice to hear Summer is doing well! Was that her saying Hi to the little one?


----------



## AnnaC

Melody is looking fabulous!! But I think that you are right and she will foal to the later date - no bad thing IMO, as you will be nearer some warmer Spring weather!

Keep the pics coming so that we can share the changes with you as she progresses.


----------



## 

Just beautiful! As Anna said, keep the pictures coming! She looks fabulous!


----------



## lexischase

Thank you Misty'smom! Yes that is Summer peeking over her stall door when I first introduced her to Peanut





Thanks Anna & Diane!! I am also hoping for it to warm up a bit before the foal arrives, so we will see. I will start with regular photos so we can track her progress together. Mares usually start to bag up how long before foaling again?


----------



## lexischase

Melody is either 310 or 311 days today! Still no bag, and I really thought I would have been seeing one by now.... Especially since she foaled previously at day 325 and day 330 with a huge bag (according to her previous owner).

Took some more shots of her yesterday so we can all keep track together! And Anna I know you have now asked me a handful of times for pics of Summer, so here are a couple photos of your very round and fluffy niece


----------



## 

WOW! The pictures are beautiful! Summer is looking great, and Miss Melody is looking so wonderful! How about a couple of the "standard" shots of little momma? You know -- side view and from therear looking down her sides, both down at her level, so we can see how baby is riding!

Thank you for the pictures, too. We Aunties just LOVE pictures!


----------



## lexischase

Thank you Diane!!!

Will get some more shots of Melody today. I am starting to get a bit worried… Hopefully I am overreacting, but Mel is either 320 or 321 days today and there is no sign of a bag, or any change in it at all. Does anyone on here have experience with placentitis? Or can shed some light, or share some good articles? I just have a weird feeling, and after speaking with a friend online she is treating her mare just to be safe. I am calling my vet today, but we are getting another big storm tomorrow morning so she may not be able to come out until tomorrow night or early wednesday. I do have SMZ's in the barn, so any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MountainWoman

Lexi,

I don't know if this will help but Wish was/is a very experienced broodmare and she had no bag until after she foaled. I'm posting a photo from a couple of days before she foaled. Don't know if that makes you feel any better and I know the other more experienced nannies will be of more help but here's Wish right before foaling.


----------



## AnnaC

Great pictures Lexi and the wonderful Summer looks fantastic, bless her.






Regarding Melody, I cant see that there is any reason to consider Placentitis - she doesnt have a discharge or anything does she? But while I wouldn't be too worried about the lack of an udder as yet, I would be interested to see some new pics of her from the side down at her level, because looking back at the pics you posted last October, she actually looks more in foal then than she does in the pics a couple of posts above. To be honest the pics above really dont look like a mare only a month away from foaling - that tummy looks too small, but it could be the camera angle?

Hurry up with those new pics!


----------



## lexischase

I am so puzzled as to how she can look less pregnant now than she did a few months ago…. But I completely agree Anna. She has all the hay she can eat and way more (I throw most of it away, as she leaves so much). Also gets grain and alfalfa hay twice a day, as well as a timothy/grass hay 3 times a day. She looks less pregnant than Summer and Dove, and both of them are NOT in foal. So strange.

Here is a short video clip of her foal kicking, most of the movement was in her flank area that night and the foal moves more once my flashlight goes back on. Such an incredible feeling!


----------



## AnnaC

Well there is certainly something going on in there! Without reading all the way back - are you sure of her dates? Otherwise all I can suggest is that you/we just wait and see. LOL!!

Will be interested to hear what your vet thinks - hopefully the storm has passed you safely by?


----------



## 

Certainly a "bouncing" baby! Great video!


----------



## MountainWoman

Loved the video and hope that helps you feel better that you are going to have a wonderful, gorgeous, healthy foal soon!!!


----------



## little lady

Awesome video!! Thank you so much for sharing your excitement.


----------



## lexischase

Glad you all liked the video!! Today the foal was going so nuts I could see it kicking from about 20 feet away. Melody was standing completely still resting one of her back legs and her tummy was going insane, poor girl. I have never seen so much movement!

Today is day 329 and still no bag, took these photos today but I don't see much of a difference. She does look much larger in person than in the photos.


----------



## happy appy

Are you sure of the dates? To look at her I'd think that she wasn't in foal at all. She is very pretty by the way!


----------



## AnnaC

Now it might just be my imagination, or it could be the camera angle, but I think that there is the beginnings of an increase in her udder? Perhaps Diane could post the last two pics of her udder here, side by side (she's so good at doing that with pictures!), so we can see any possible changes.


----------



## 

Here they are Anna.

Feb 7 and then Feb 26.


----------



## AnnaC

Humm. I think it might be the camera angle?? Thanks Diane - what do you think? Another pic in 5 days please.


----------



## 

I think another pic in 5 days is that way to go, too!


----------



## lexischase

Pretty sure today her udder felt like it was starting to decide it was time to get a tad bigger! But that may just be me being hopeful… Her breeder has these dates, last breeding date was april 4, 2013. I have her on camera now!! Will post the link below, if anyone has any trouble opening it let me know





Any extra eyes are GREATLY appreciated





https://www.dropcam.com/p/melodysfoalingstall


----------



## 

She's looking good....just hoovering her stall!!


----------



## MountainWoman

Watched her this morning and she was in the corner rubbing her butt against the wall. Don't know if that's a foaling sign. She's looking great!!! Hope you have your little one soon.


----------



## 

Still standing quietly holding up the walls of her stall.


----------



## AnnaC

My laptop wont let me log in to the site Lexi - keeps telling me it is unsafe!! I'll keep trying though.


----------



## MountainWoman

Anna, my Norton security didn't pick up any issues. Don't know if that helps you at all. She's such a pretty mare!!


----------



## lexischase

She goes up and down and stares at her belly often, sometimes only for 10-20 minutes or at night she goes down for a bit over an hour several different times.

Thanks Sara!! Anna when you go on the link I posted it doesn't just stream the video?? Unless your on your phone it should just pop up. Let me know if it doesn't end up working for you.

Sara and Diane, when you click the link does it show a little blurb and two phone numbers??


----------



## MountainWoman

Yes, it shows two phone numbers and says to keep calling.


----------



## lexischase

Thanks Sara!! It doesn't show up on mine, cause I am on my account. So just wanted to make sure that the numbers showed up


----------



## eagles ring farm

Melody still holding up her favorite corner


----------



## lexischase

She has rolled a couple of times tonight, maybe she is getting the baby in "go" position!!


----------



## 

Yes, your message is there with the phone numbers. She's such a pretty girl, and just staying pretty much in her favorite corner. This evening, she's been just grazing her stall!


----------



## MountainWoman

6:45 a.m. - she's walking around and looking good. Now she's back in her favorite corner. Love these cams. I can drink my coffee, check online and watch for babies. So exciting!!!


----------



## lexischase

Glad you enjoy watching Sara!! Its a huge help, and any extra eyes are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## misty'smom

Peek a Boo I see her in the corner too! What a cute little mare!!


----------



## AnnaC

Still cant view your cam Lexi, I can get as far as the cam screen with your numbers etc, but immediately laptop goes into frenzy with its fans blazing and pop up tells me not safe. If I get rid of pop up and go for the 'play' arrow, laptop tells me a fault has been found and internet needs to close and if I'm not quick enough to cancel your cam page, the laptop closes Little Beginnings completely!!

For some reason there must be something on my laptop that dislikes the cam site that you are using, so I will just have to read the other posts on here and rely on them to tell me how things are progressing. Shame, but nothing I can do about it. Sending you prayers for a safe foaling.


----------



## 

Well Anna. She's chosen her "corner" for sure, and is usually standing in it holding up the stall walls. She looks very calm and just waiting....


----------



## MountainWoman

Almost noon and she's having a good time pawing at her hay and eating


----------



## blueberryburlap

What a pretty little girl! Munching quietly


----------



## MountainWoman

Was watching her and then you came in and were taking photos. You can tell how much Melody loves you and it's really sweet to see. Love it when horses love their people. Shows how much you care. Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooooo does this mean that new pics are coming soon??


----------



## misty'smom

I was able to view your cam on my computers (Apple) but not on my iPad??? Any suggestions?


----------



## lexischase

Awww Anna I am bummed you cannot watch! I was super excited about her international aunties being able to see her. Do you have a smartphone?? Most of my friends have been watching on their iPhones, or droids.

Sara your posts just made me smile! She is a very special mare, and she knows she is special. Biggest sweetheart ever, pretty sure she would sit on my lap if I let her!

Misty'mom if you have an iPad you can download the free app called Puffin, the icon is of a little puffin penguin. Its a free internet app that allows us to use the flash program (which is what most of the cams are I guess). I think it was free for me and then my iPhone had me pay 99 cents for flash something or other. But the puffin app is definitely free, let me know if it works for you!!

Okay so yesterday I thought I would try and see if I could get any udder fluid, and when I did get a teeny tiny bit it tested 6.8 on the foal time strips!!! Today when I got to the barn one side of her udder was double the size and the other half was a tad bigger. She tested at 6.4 today at around 11:15 am!! And her hooha was puffy and elongated, its since changed a bit. But maybe tonight?! I am hopeful!!

I am attaching pics from LAST night and will take more tonight so you can see the difference. I tried taking a couple with my phone today, but have no more storage room





Let me know what you all think!


----------



## MountainWoman

I'll let the more experienced aunties advise you but I'll be watching. Sometimes your site doesn't load and other times no problems but I've been enjoying watching. Hope it's tonight for you and Melody.

Watching her now and she's in her favorite corner.


----------



## 

I would sure like to see that udder fill more, but if she's showing a 6.4 on the Foal Time strips, you better keep a VERY close eye on her at all times! She's nicely elongated, so watch that color of her vulva for changes.


----------



## Mousie96

I am hoping you see a baby soon! Keep us updated!


----------



## MountainWoman

10:30 a.m. holding up her corner


----------



## lexischase

339 days today











Here are 3 photos of her udder. Definitely changing fast! Could it have started progressing because I tried to get a drop of liquid a few days ago?? Still testing at 6.4 on the bigger half, and when I tested the other side I think it was a 6.8





OH how dumb am I!!!!! The pics in order are 3/6, 3/7, and the last is from this morning 3/8. My camera is a day behind I guess, will fix the date on it today so I don't keep messing up LOL.


----------



## MountainWoman

Wow, what a difference. Any time now is my guess.


----------



## 

I'd be watching her like a hawk, and not leaving her alone. With a 6.4 you could be within 24 hours of foaling. That udder is making wonderful changes and certainly saying the wait won't be much longer! How kind of her to be doing all of this on the weekend for you!

Keep us posted, and praying for a safe and uneventful foaling of a healthy baby!


----------



## lexischase

Still no baby, but we are at least progressing!!

Here are a few photos I took today. Also, here is the link for her camera in case anyone wants to help watch





https://www.dropcam.com/p/melodysfoalingstall


----------



## eagles ring farm

she's resting comfortably


----------



## misty'smom

Melody seems to be just hanging out, she looks comfortable resting in her corner, then up again sniffing around her stall!!!


----------



## 

Looks like baby is "forward of center" and pretty much lined up for delivery. The udder is beautiful, and it won't be very long before you are playing with your new baby!! Happy and safe, uneventful foaling !!


----------



## cassie

after a quite eventful night for miss Melody up and down up and down its breakfast time





and sleep time for me. can't wait to see her baby!


----------



## 

So glad you're back for the watch, Cassie!! She's just standing around now, grazing her stall.


----------



## MountainWoman

I've been watching when I'm online too and she's doing well. Love the photos as they show such progress and I bet you have a baby soon. Can't wait!


----------



## lexischase

Day 341! Udder is bigger today, biggest change is almost all of her edema has reached the udder. I can do a side by side comparison, as its much easier to see. Anyone want to guess when she will foal and what she will have (gender, and color)??


----------



## cassie

she looks so good won't be long now Lexi!! woohoo!


----------



## misty'smom

Melody is laying down, she looks nice and comfy on her fluffy shavings!!!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman

I'm thinking tonight will be the night. Know clue as to sex. Did you do the nail test? Soon you'll know for sure. How exciting.



Watching her now.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Best of luck


----------



## eagles ring farm

lying down resting up all snuggled in her stall


----------



## lexischase

She was just flat out, and all of a sudden her legs started to go. My mom jumped up and scared the crap out of me!! Melody was even breathing heavy….. But of course she was just dreaming LOL


----------



## cassie

awww lol you're so lucky that your mum and sister's help Lexi



hehe she definitley hasn't been as restless as last night... the only time I've seen her down was really early and she has been standing since... a bit unlike her...

haha just as I say that she goes down sternal lol little minx! <3


----------



## cassie

well I haven't seen her lying down at all tonight.... very interesting, I think it won't be much longer at all till Melody shows us what she has been cooking


----------



## AnnaC

Hey Cassie - great to see you back here, we've missed you!!

Sorry have been 'missing' from here for a few days - we are having trouble with the phone lines and internet in this area right now. It seems to be working at the moment but I may 'disappear' again if they haven't properly sorted the problem out! And what a time to lose the internet, I've been so frustrated, imagining all these expected babies arriving and me not able to see or offer congratulations! Looks as though they might all have been waiting for me to become 're-connected' though LOL!!

Sending good thoughts in your direction Lexi for a safe foaling!


----------



## cassie

we think Melody is in first stage labour, rolling pawing yawning, down sternal more rolling... 
Lexi is on her way down to the stable now just in case... also Melody has down lots of poops really quick 
fingers crossed for a safe foaling very soon Lexi, more yawning...


----------



## cassie

Congratulations Lexi, Laina and mum! and of course our precious beautiful Melody on a safe and healthy baby!


----------



## MountainWoman

OMG, everyone go turn on the camera link and look at that precious baby!!! Lexi when you have time - details!!! And a huge congratulations - I know you must be so thrilled. What a doll!!!


----------



## happy appy

I can't watch on my phone but congratulations!


----------



## cassie

its soooo cute!!! and already at the milk bar, such a smart baby! I'm going to let Lexi tell you all the details, can't wait for piccies! again congrats Lexi and Melody, you both did amazing!


----------



## happy appy

OMG!! What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## Dein

Congrats


----------



## 

So WHERE are the pictures of this precious little one?? LOL

Congratulations on a beautiful little one! I've been away a day or so too, as had some problems with my mom, but I can't wait to see some pictures, as it says the cam isn't on. Pooh!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Congratulations to you , cant wait to see photos


----------



## eagles ring farm

Big comgrats ...cam is on again he/she is beautiful congratulations

Details please



lol


----------



## atotton

Congrats!! Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what brilliant news!!











Many congratulations Lexi and well done Melody. Cant wait for the details and all those pictures that you are going to send us.


----------



## cassie

naughty Lexi, you haven't been on to update the Aunties... tsk tsk been enjoying your brand new baby I'm sure



you better give them some pictures soon or you will be in big trouble lol


----------



## misty'smom

Congratulations on your beautiful little foal!!!! Can't wait to see some pictures!!!!!!


----------



## chandab

Congrats! Can't wait to see the foal.


----------



## 

Yes, pictures would help. I can see a little of baby -- but momma has her big butt in the way of the camera! LOL So looking for a few pictures of just that beautiful little one!!! Her patterning seems lovely -- what I can see!


----------



## lexischase

Hi Aunties!!! So sorry for the late update, hope you all forgive me!!





Melody foaled yesterday morning at 6:25 am, the birth was lovely and super quick! So amazing!! She had a lovely palomino pinto colt, and his face markings actually surprised me a bit! I love how half of his face is palomino and half is white. His right eye is blue, and can't tell what his left eye will be yet. Looks like a deep hazel/green, but I am sure that will change. He was super active right away, actually during the delivery when he was half out he was already wiggling all around in the sack LOL.

He has had some trouble pooping, and was given a baby enema as well as a mineral oil/warm water one again last night. He passed regular meconium yesterday morning a couple of times after the enema but then continued to strain. Got another half of the baby enema bottle, and passed very hard stone like meconium poops. My vet will be back out in a couple of hours this morning, wishing he could pass it all on his own but that does not seem to be the case… Anyone have trouble like this before? I am told by a friend who is a long time breeder that colts tend to have more trouble with meconium/impactions than the fillies do. Just really hoping once the vet leaves this morning that the little boy no longer has to strain.

No name yet, so any suggestions are welcome!!! He was born with TONS of hair, and his legs have so much he looks more like a lamb or llama LOL. So cute and fluffy!!





Also have a video of his first time standing up!


----------



## Barefootin

Love his markings. Congratulations!


----------



## MountainWoman

What a doll baby and so happy for all of you!!! BIG congratulations!!!


----------



## chandab

He's darling.


----------



## poniesrule

Not expecting any babies anytime in the future, so I'm living vicariously through all of you! He is ADORABLE! I absolutely love his color and markings & he looks quite determined! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## atotton

Wow, very nice!! He's so handsome, awesome markings.


----------



## crystalsowner

Hes soo cute. Congrats.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

He is very handsome , Congratulations


----------



## AnnaC

He's gorgeous Lexi!! Look at those long legs - makes you wonder how some of these babies manage to fit themselves inside their Momma's doesn't it, not to mention how they also manage to get all sorted out so that the actual delivery can go ahead as it should!!

So glad it all went well for you and Melody, it looks as if she is really enjoying being a Mom.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Hope you can sort out poop problems for your handsome little guy ....congrats by the way and thank you for shareing pics

so we can all get our proper baby fix

Ask your vet about trying mineral oil maybe


----------



## 

He's just stunning! LOVE those long legs, and that unique facial markings. Just grand!

Just remembered, this is a Billy Idol foal! He's simply sooooo handsome!!

Don't forget to post his lovely pictures in the album! He's wonderful and we're so happy for you! I'm sure he'll get his pooping sorted out. Sometimes it takes a little bit to get everything passed so things can get working properly!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## lexischase

Thank you so much everyone!! My whole family is just thrilled with him <3

Anna it really is kind of crazy that these bouncing bundles of joy come out of their mommas… Especially when they have legs like this little boy!

Still no barn name, and can't think of one that is just right!

Diane his daddy is First Knights Billy Idol (photo below) !! He looks a LOT like one of his full sisters, I will attach a few photos below (I have permission to share). Brought him outside for a whopping 5 minutes to try and help things move on the inside. Crossing my fingers for sunshine and warmer temps tomorrow. Here are a few cell phone pics of his first excursion to the great outdoors 

pics in order: Billy Idol, full sibling to my colt, and today!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Just gorgeous

and his dad is just



of course


----------



## misty'smom

Wow after seeing these outdoor pictures he is gorgeous!!!!!!! The pictures last night were cute but did not do him justice.......I guess after he streches out and dries off it shows his true colors!!!!!!! Congratulations again, I think you have a real future winner there!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh WOW!! What a handsome little fella!! Yes, outside time when possible will help get his system moving. Hope things have improved for him - it's always a worry isn't it.


----------



## 

OH, the outside pictures are wonderful! I just love seeing them all dried off and fluffy! He's simply beautiful!


----------



## happy appy

He is teddy bear fuzzy and cuddly!


----------



## lexischase

Thanks sooo much everyone!! We are so very much in love with this little boy.

His registered name is going to be Chase Me Melody's American Idol (incorporating music and his dads name since american idol is a music show here in the US) & his barn name is "Jesse."

He is such a love, already grooming us and running over as soon as he hears our voices. He started to pretend to eat hay before he was even 48 hours old, and now whenever I throw a big flake in he goes right over steps on it and paws it just like his momma does. He is such a riot, I miss him every second I am not with him.

Here are a bunch of photos of him from yesterday and today. Hope you enjoy


----------



## AnnaC

What brilliant pictures of a very gorgeous little boy - he certainly has the "look"!! And Melody is such a proud Mom bless her.


----------



## MountainWoman

Love him Lexi - such a doll baby and thanks for sharing the photos. I bet you are beyond excited!


----------



## 

WOW! The pictures are wonderful, he is sooooooo HANDSOME!!!! What a gift Melody gave you! He's just wonderful. We really enjoy the pictures, so keep them coming! We'll never get tired of seeing him grow!


----------



## little lady

Love him! What a handsome colt. His momma is nice looking also. Would love to watch him as he grows. Keep posting updated pics.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

woooooooow !!!!! He is a spunk


----------



## eagles ring farm

Love the pictures of your handsome guy


----------



## JAX

What a cute little ham!!


----------



## lexischase

I apologize for being absent, so I will be overloading you all with photos of Jesse now! He is one month old today, and I have absolutely no idea where the time has gone! I have enjoyed every second with him, and if its possible I think I fall more in love every day. When I call out his name he whinnies and comes galloping as fast as he can. He is absolutely in love with Summer, not sure why but he calls and calls for her until we bring her over for a visit to his field (on the opposite side of the fence though). Its the cutest thing ever! Hope you enjoy the photos!! (last 4 photos are from today)


----------



## eagles ring farm

If a colt can be beautiful (as opposed to handsome)...he is! ... love the pics Lexi


----------



## atotton

Really love this little guy. He is stunning.


----------



## 

He is just GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations again, and he just sounds so cute! Just what raising these little ones is all about! Just 'beautiful' !!


----------



## MountainWoman

He is so naturally beautiful. Just a most awesome colt in the most awesome home imaginable. Very excited and happy for you and thrilled to see the photos.


----------



## little lady

He is just too stinkin cute!!!!!!


----------



## lexischase

Thank you so so much everyone!!!


----------



## AnnaC

He is absolutely stunning Lexi - I'm so thrilled for you!


----------



## misty'smom

Lexi, just now looking at the most recent pictures of Jesse, he is gorgeous!!!!!!!!



He sure looks like he is a spunky little guy! That is wonderful that you have bonded with him the way you have......must be adorable to see you calling him and have him come running to you!!!!! I love it, you need to post a video if you can!? Keep having fun with your little guy and keep the poctures coming!!!!!!!


----------



## 

Hey.......it's been since April 12th since we seen this handsome little guy! We need some Easter pictures, please!


----------

